# Island Empire - A Warlock Alone Part2



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2008)

Thus continues the saga of Michael Stormwarden and the intrepid crew of "The Retribution"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

OOC: Cool thanks, a new thread was on my todo list. Previous thread end

The hulk is in pretty bad shape, but some things are salvaged. They were clearly just heading out for raiding and there is little obvious plunder from other ships. More later...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

The total take from the hulk includes some 1500 gp worth of personal gear and hoarded wealth from the sea chests of the pirates. Most of this is in the form of personal goods rather than coin or gems. 

Tin Ingots worth 2000 gp make up the bulk of the cargo hold's surviving contents. A large amount of cloth was too damaged by fire and water to be of value now. 

It should be noted that there is a complete absence of documents relating to the ship and her ownership such as a log or any title or any other document at all. 

A sealed box of charts is recovered but they are inferior to the ones aboard the Retribution.

The food that survives will at best feed the captured pirates a half ration for the duration of the voyage to Bronhelm.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2008)

*Sailing*

Michael will add the tin to his existing cargo and jettson the other damaged goods. As the Retirbution is fully supplied with the addition of the recoverd food it should not be that diifciult to feed everyone.

Michael will continue to sail toward Bronholm.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2008)

OOC: I did not get a chance to address all your posts from the previous thread. 



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> noticing the Lt's excitment he will comment in passing to him "Why so excited Lt?"





He looks a little sheepish at being caught in this. "Well, I've been talking to Lady Thornwald quite a bit and it is very important to her to get to Bronhelm in time to make her connecting ship."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2008)

*To Bronhelm*

"Has she by chance stated why it is so important or why she is in such a hurry"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2008)

"It seems she is heading north to claim an inheritance. If she doesn't make it in time she could lose her rights."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2008)

*The Damsel*

"Ah a lady in distress, did she say how far north"

Michael will then call Nicholas over on a pretext so  he can hear the conversation.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2008)

"I only know that she has a connection to make in Bronhelm, so I'd guess futher north than that."  It is becoming obvious that the young Lt. is somewhat smitten with the lady.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2008)

*Sailing to Bornhelm*

"Well good then, lets see if we can help her out" Michael says..once Guiesspie leaves he will turn to Nicholas,,"Look into it please, anyone associated with the North makes me susciious:


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicolas nods, "I'll do my best. I'm afraid that there are few sources to consult, so it will be difficult to inquire without alerting the Lady that we are curious about her."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sailing*

"Just keep it simpe and watch her closley......maybe i am being overcautiosn: Michael says.....


and he sails uneentull into port


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

The next day passes without incident. Nicolas reports that the Lady has done nothing suspicious, but that she is spending a lot of time in the company of Giuseppe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sailing to Bornhelm*

Watching with interest the development. Michael does become somewhat concerne. Seeing the increased company Micael will send the Lt. on long errands to the carious ships in order to keep him out of mischief....that afternoon he says "Guiesspie, please take command of the hulk for a few days, this is an excellent opportunity for you to learn damage control and how to pilot a ship under tow".....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicolas reports that the interest must go both ways as the Lady manage to track Gussippe down briefly in the morning while he is completing errands; however, she does not follow him onto the hulk. He puts in considerable effort to coax speed from the hulk and do what work can be done to restore her while under tow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sailing*

Michael will keep a close eye on Guiesspii increase he seems to be under a controlling spell other than youthful hormones.......he will visit briefly with the crew and of course check on his prisoners....etc.....and continue to make the arms and armour as previsouly discussed while he was in port.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

Another day reveals nothing new from the young couple. Nicolas reports no indication that she is casting spells. He has found out that she stands to inherit a title in the far north.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2008)

*Sailing*

"Can you cross reference the name or anything"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2008)

OOC: Did I give you a name for her? I'll be damned if I can find it now. I should really keep better notes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2008)

*Nope*

Nope no name  nothing ....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

"At this point we have relatively little to go on. The girls name is Marjory York. We know York is a name of noble rank in the Shield Arm, but I don't have enough reference work aboard to say more about her family or the likelyhood that they've managed to pick up a title in the far North."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sailing to bornhel*

"Oh well another little mystery for us....." Michael commetns..."Just keep a watcful eye"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

Nicolas says he will keep an eye on things. The ships sail on and should reach Bronhelm by late afternoon on the morrow. The crews are in good spirits and all seems to be going well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Sailing to Bronhelm*

Being so close to Bronhelm, Michael is also excited as they are several weeks behind in his anticipated arrivial and is cruious as to if his letters to his uncle, etc have born fruit.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC: Hey your sorcerer wanted letter paid off didn't it? Maybe you'll get some more news from others as well. If I get off my ass tonight and find all those damn letters and answer them of course.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2008)

*Speaking of Which*

Michael will invite the sorcress to an infomral dinner in order to get to know her.....and will tell her that a more formal dinner will occur in which she will officialy be introduced to the offires and crew. Nothing special just general conversation.

OCC: Actually i was just thinking of something to post without yet incurring another thread of thought or discussion


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

Remona would be honored to attend you at dinner in Bronhelm. 

As expected the Retribution and her charges arrive in sight of the harbor of Bronhelm at mid-afternoon. Captain Grayson sends over a note of thanks and says that he will be in port for some time making repairs. He hopes you will let him buy you dinner in the Capital before you sail on. 

The Harbor at Bronhelm is quite impressive. The old city was constructed by Dwarves but to serve as a human Capital. It has the clean lines and careful craftsmanship of a Dwarven city with the boldness of a human one. The harbor is crescent shaped and the city is built in terraced steps up the mountain. The city is in bloom with Tulips at this time of year. Window boxes and rooftop gardens are filled with colorful blooms. Odd inwardly curving walls of polished white marble stand dozens of feet tall in several places around the city looking somewhat like sections of folded down banana peel. The city and harbor are filled with boats. Rather than streets most traffic in the city goes by canals with long sloping ramps and locks at various levels allowing the boats to move up and down. There are three islands in the harbor and chains run from the outermost two to the arms of the shore. Passage into and out of the harbor is between the central island, which looks like a great fortress and the two lesser islands, one of which appears to be a necropolis while the other seems to be a prison. Several skeletons hang from long poles out over the water with placards listing crimes--most often murder or piracy. 

As you move across the harbor toward the row of islands an over-sized longboat with a dozen burly orcs at the oars. A small pinch-faced human with spiky red hair sits at the bow and calls the time. Other similar boats can be seen pulling ships in and out of the narrow harbor openings. The little man calls up as the boat nears. "Harbor pilot. Throw out a line. Do you have a slip or would you like us to find you one?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2008)

*The Capital*

Michael will say goodbye to Captain Grayson and turn his attention in awe somewhat at the Captital and what it represents....Answering the harbor piolt he says "Well meet sir and please assist us in securing a slip."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

The rope secured, the orcs pull away and soon the Retribution and her tow are pulled into adjoining slips at pier 32 which seems to be frequented by smaller cargo vessels and is adjacent to a drydock and ship building concern. The red-haired man requires 55 gp for the tow of two ships and to cover docking and customs fees.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2008)

*The Capital*

Michael will pay the man and watch the ships being secured. He will then send out shore parties to gather supplies and will ask Nicolas to scout the are...he will also send out messeage to the warhouse for his delivery of the dwarven armor.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2008)

Ever effiecient, the Dwarves of Clan McKay here arrive within the hour to make arrangements to off-load the armor. Nicolas finds no immediate threats in the area and moves off to local watering holes to get the latest news. 

Michael notices that several people he sees moving about the docks are carrying odd staves. They vary from 3 to 5 or even 6 feet in length with one end carved decoratively often with animal heads, winged ladies or geometric curves with dwarves often having tulips or a floral motif, while the opposite ends have patterns of ridges and pegs. Some of the more affluently dressed folk have muscular servants to carry theirs. 

Any mail that might have come in should be available at the Port Authority, which is a much more elaborate organization than the small office on Tregere.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Michael will ask the sorceress and he priestess and Willum about  the staves.

He will then take Guiesspiee, Willum and Grond and go to the port authority to pic up his mail if any.....


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2008)

Remona explains that the city is filled with small boats using the canals. To keep them safe from theft, owners have these specially carved 'keys'. They pull the nose of the boat up onto the kay and remove the staff. Without it the bow leaks like a sieve. Only the unique staff blocks all the carefully carved water channels. The authorities assume any boat underway without such a prow ornament is stolen. It won't prevent a determined and crafty thief, but it does stop people from just jumping into the nearest boat when they want to get somewhere. The staves have become something of a status symbol as well. 

An hour and half of frustrated waits in line and being shuffled from one department to another leads Michael to an unfortunate conclusion. The Port Authority is a massive bureaucracy here and it soon becomes clear that it will take some special grease to get the wheels turning any time soon. Getting your mail could take days through the normal process.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2008)

*Mail*

As the last officious clerk gives us the bursh off Michaell will coment to Willium within his hearing "Willum please send a courier to Mr. Latizzia and tell him there will be a slight delay in getting him his wifes present due to the mail at the port authority having difficulites finding it"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As the last officious clerk gives us the bursh off Michaell will coment to Willium within his hearing "Willum please send a courier to Mr. Latizzia and tell him there will be a slight delay in getting him his wifes present due to the mail at the port authority having difficulites finding it"




OOC: Hmmm, how about a bluff check.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mail*

1d20+10 → [6,10] = (16) 
bluff

OCC: Not the best...working on the druid as fast as i can....go ahead and start if you need to


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

The self-important clerk raises an eyebrow at Michael's comment, but it seems he didn't quite find the right hook for this particular fish. The man goes back to shuffling papers. 

OOC: I expect to get a first post up sometime tonight, so hopefully the Druid will be joining us soon. I don't expect much posting on Easter anyway. You should have another day before anything really happens.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Actually somewaht relived as to having a few days while the letters are found and processed, Michael will return to the retribution and will assign Willum the task of tracking down the recruits sent from Cambry and other interested parties from his letters. He will assign Grond the task of seeking out and possible recruiting another two of his kind to help control the ogiers ....and of course Col Chandar will be assigned the task of fleshing out his Marines and Captains. Magrum and Impariel the taks of recruiting crew for their own ships as the ship's company will be divinding somewhat when it sails from Bronhelm.....Captain Mangrum to return to Terger witha a crew for his new ship...etc...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

The officers set to their tasks and soon the Retribution is strangely quiet with the men going about their tasks and casting glances at the sites of Bronhelm. Nac'Losin comes onto the quarterdeck to find Michael and bum one of his cigars. The amphibian puffs contentedly and the smoke curls from her widely spaced nostrils as she stares out at the city. "The crew is in excellent shape and I've healed all those wounded in our last engagement. How long before we head north?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"I would say a week to ten days...lets give the crew some leave and a chance to enjoy the city so to speak and pick up gifts for their loved ones etc.....I would think it best it we limit there pocket money but i think 25gp should be enough for them do you not....and shall we just divided the crew in half and give each half three days of liberty...with the provision they stay in their mess groups...so as to avoid trouble?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

"A reasonable precaution. I'd say 25 gp will be more than enough to make them feel like Kings in the great city. At least for the three days. I expect the locals will have no trouble getting the money from our men." She smiles, "I'm sure the crew will have tales to tell when they return."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Looking at the Priestess he says "Then we have an agreement, would you please inform the men, I wil have the money ready for distribution this evening" Michael will then ask Captain Imparrel to arrange for distribution of the money then thinking outload..You know we proably now have reached the point were we need a paymaster.....perhaps while we are here we can find one...."  Michael will then vist the the sorceress and ask her to look for protective and detection magic items during our stay here......."I know I am parnoid..but to much is afoot for us not to be careful...and while were at it....you may as well look into so wands or rings for yourself within reason......"

And once again he will set back and await developemtns...by the way lol how much did he make for transporting the cargo


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

OOC: Michael made a very generous 5,000 gp for the short haul cargo of Clan McKay. Now he'll need to sell the beer and any other goods to find the total profit from the trip. 

Nac'Losin agrees, a paymaster would be good, "but shouldn't you recruit someone from the ranks that has proved trustworthy rather than an unknown outsider. Perhaps a corporal of Marines or a 3rd mate?"

Remona smiles at the chance to go shopping. "I'll see what I can find."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bronhel*

"Your right,,, please let it be known that there will be a competitive examination for this post....that is if your willilnng to proctor it so as to reassure everyone of it's merit basis"

"You may as well go shopping as well...priestess"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

"Very well, I can conduct such a test. And I can certainly find something interesting in the shops of the Capital." The cigar finished, she tosses the remains into the sea and sighs contentedly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

As the day is getting late, Michael will remain on baord the ship and wait for events to unfold and for everone to get back and report.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

The officers begin to trickle back slowly. They are somewhat daunted by the great size of the Captial. It is vast in comparison to any place they have ever been. Grond reports that there is a village of his kind on the Island, but that it will be a two day journey into the mountains each way. 

Willum returns saying he has had no luck as yet. (your dm doesn't remember the details of Cambre recruits, did this involve Marin?)

Chandar and Imparell return somewhat frustrated. The locals here don't seem too inclined to want to join an amphibian crew and they only made a few contacts. Mangram however, finds plenty of willing recruits. 

A shudder runs through Michael's money pouch as Remona announces that she and Nac'Losin have decided to get up early and make a day of their shopping trip together. They are retiring early to be well rested.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2008)

*The Capital*

When Grond arrives back with his information, Michael will ask him if he wants to go on that trip........either to hire them as crew or workers/residents for the complex on Tergere...he will stresst the unique advantage that having residents psions etc would have for their overall effort and powerbase but leave the decision up to him.

When Willum returns he will just ask him to keep a look out as they should be there..
  OCC: The household cook was asked to find numerous young lads bewteen 13 and 18 who needed employment and ship them this way along with her home preserves........it was in the first thread  one of the letters to Francis Mittero i think...

"I kinda expected as much, Michael says, "so we will continue as before and recruit when we can from other islands"

Elated by Mangrum's success he asks how many and when will the begin to present themself...

MIchael has nightmares about the two of them together shopping ")


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

Grond would like the chance to go inland though he has reservations about leaving Michael alone for so long. "You do tend to attract trouble you know."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

Willum nods and says that he will redouble his efforts on the morrow.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

They weren't completely unsuccessful, but close. At least a few worthy recruits should come. 

Mangram expects at least a couple dozen to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2008)

*On shopping...*


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

In response to Grond Michael says "I think i can keep out of trouble a few days...at least I hope.....actually my plans are kinda simple this first week..I want to rest catch up on all that is going on and get things settled and streamlined as we will be losing a third of the crew to Mangrum..and actually as much as i would like our newest ship, I am thinking about just selling her.......and devoting the resources to the others...she would be the 5th ship and I dont know when we will have a chance to afford her repairs etc....so go take a holiday Grond,,, i dont know when we will be able to return"

Michale will then stay in a holding pattern for a few days  to actually just rest and recharge....

OCC:Care to give me a date?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

Grond nods, "I'll pack a few things and head out early. I believe you have the right of it. The hulk hardly seems worth the trouble, better to sell it and buy a whole ship when the need and money are right." He turns to leave and then asks, "What of the Pirates we captured."

OOC: You caught me. I haven't a clue what the date is. I'll try to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"Ah...I had forgotten...as much as i dont want to an example has to be made......have someone go inform the port authority that we have numerous pirates captive and ask them who they wish for us to surrender them to and ask for guards to be disptached to take them off our hands"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

He makes haste to do as ordered and prepare for his journey. Soon Michael is alone again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Michael will take what ease he can and spend a few minutes just mediatiting and centering himself. He then will slowly extend his senses to see what is out there before spending the early evening and night in his cabin.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2008)

Michael discovers things are calm and quiet on the ship. With many ashore there is little activity. He can sense the humming vibrancy of the Capital city nearby, but nothing in particular comes to his attention. He does briefly get the sense of a calm before the storm. 

The night passes uneventfully. 

OOC: I should have time to get things moving again tomorrow evening. I'll dig back and get you a date.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Having at least a night of peace, Michael will wallow in it so to speak. "He will have a nice dinner, and a long bath and spend the rest of the night in his robe reading.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

*5th of Plant's Wane evening the port of Bronhelm*

The evening is cool here in Bronhelm at the beginning of Plant's Wane (sept). Michael is wrapped snugly in his robe with a warm drink and a good book when an insistent rapping comes at his door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Michael will rise and put on a robe and answer the door.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2008)

Giuseppe is at the door. Upon seeing the robe he says, "Oh sorry Captain, I didn't realize you had retired for the evening. Um it is ah rather urgent, but I can of course wait until tomorrow if you prefer." He is clearly a little agitated. 

OOC: I'll be happy to have Robert get knocked out and miss this fight to give you some time to catch up if you want to continue the Tomb game. I know you've got a lot on your plate just now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"Not at all guiesspie, please do come in and tell me what is bothering you..i hope nothing urgent......." Michael says as he passes the word for a pot of hot tea and walks to the table.

OCC: That sounds like a good fix for the short term....and it is appreciated....i confess i have gotten overwhelmed with things  and it shows in both the Colony and Divine Avengers....do you think i need to put them both on hold for a month and then restart them one at a time...........


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2008)

*Sniff Sniff*

Been 12 days did you forgot about me


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2008)

OOC: So little time these days. I fear all my games are being neglected. I was actually pleased when one of my DM's vanished leaving me with one less to worry about. Anyway, I'm getting back on track slowly.

"Well Captian its the girl, the Lady I should say. She missed her connecting vessel and there doesn't seem to be another ship leaving for Icewatch in the next week or so..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Listening to the excited Lieutian, Michael will say "And you wish that we allow her transport to Icewatch I take it." Thinking to himself Michael will begin to think that he was right.the lady has a hidden agenda and is using the young man as a pawn.....


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

"Well, um, yes Captain, we do have that as a goal, and she could pay a fee to ride. Maybe not a lot, but something."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"That will not be necessary, fortune has favored us recently and we would be remiss if we were not generous ourself. You may inform the lady that she is more than welcome but I am afraid our accomodations may not be the best"

As the young lt leaves Michael will ask that Ambar come see him when he has time. When Ambar arrives he will tell him the Lt's tale..."Our fears may have been well founded......perhaps we should  look into her background a little more"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2008)

Giuseppe departs happy. Clearly the young woman's concerns have become his own. 

Amabar nods, "I'll see what I can find out. I have some sources looking into it already, so hopefully, we'll have some information soon."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 1, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Not at all pleased by the development, Michael will at last return to bed and await morning.


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

OOC: If Michael is displeased then I must be doing something right. 

He is not disturbed again during the night. He sleeps rather late in fact given the light activity on the ship does not rouse him. Finally, the smell of breakfast does pull him from the bed. Thick slices of peppered dwarvens style bacon, cats head biscuits with butter and an omelet filled with an earthy dwarven cheese, mushrooms, and topped with a fiery pepper sauce attests to Grumbar's happiness at having high quality dwarven ingredients in abundance to work with.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 1, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Rising and eating a hearty breakfeast, Michael will bath and head to the main deck. He will have a small chair and table brought to him on the quarterdeck while he awaits for reports on the issues outstanding:

Recruitment of crew
Answers to his letters
the young crew from Cambry
the appereance of family memebers
etc...


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

OOC: Perhaps another visit to the Port Authority will result in some mail...


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

As midday approaches MIchael will arouse himself from his idelness and indded take a small group to the port authortiy and into the bazaar.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

OOC: Anything in particular you'd like to find at the bizaar?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2008)

*Shopping*

Just odd and end really that are cheap and may be worth an exceptionaly value to the luxury starved north..pehaps foodstuffs   etc...and housewares


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

OOC: I had some responses to your letters, but I don't know what I did with them. I'll check another machine tonight or recreate them if I can't find them. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2008)

*Mail Call*

Michael is heartened to find that the Port Authority has found at least some of his mail. There are two letters from his uncle. The first is rather cool with vague promises to pass along your needs to other family members. The second, obviously sent after Michael's later letter when he had some three ships in hand is much more enthusiastic. It seems that a 'brace of cousins--Baldassara and Saabi--as well as some fine sailing men' are in route to Bronhelm to join with you. Indeed given the date of the letter it seems possible they are already here. They will be staying at the 'Tulip Towers,' and it is suggested that you seek them there. The less than efficient men of the Port Authority suggest that more mail will be sorted 'any day now.'


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Having resigned himself to a daily mail call more or less for the next week or so while everthing is being sorted and new cargo found Michael will ask for directions to the Tulip Towers and will head there.

OCC: YOUR Not going to belive it...i slid again on the rain last night and had a fender bender.......7 days apart and less than 2 hours apart.......i think i n eed to get a tank...


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2008)

OOC: Yikes! That's not good. You gotta stay out of the rain.

A quick inquiry indicates that the 'tower' is actually a shaft that sinks into the ground. He gets a route to get there that involves the local canals.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 17, 2008)

*Tulip Towers*

Motioing for Guiseepie to take a man and go ahead and secure a barge, Michael will speak softly to Grond...."The Lt's lady friend it seems needs our help it going North and has prevailed upon the young Lt to intercede on her behalf.......watch her and be ready to take her out..I am wondering if she is not connected with our Northere Friends"  Michael will the make his way along to the barge once again extending his senses to see if he can snare anyone like Guiesspii in order to add to the crew..."


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

There is no shortage of young men about. Likely many of them are sailors, the trick will be finding a good one at loose ends. 

OOC: How about a spot check?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30) 
1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 

There you go three spots.....


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2008)

OOC: Damn, I guess with numbers like that I'll have to come up with something...

Two lads are having an arguement. Both are wearing what appear to be uniforms with any badges or insignia recently ripped off.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2008)

*The Two Lads*

Walking up to the young lads, Michael will say.."Would you gentlemen be willing to guide me to the Tuilp Towers, I am afraid all these different canals etc can get confusing...that is if you can suspend your argument for a while" at which point he will produce several gold coins.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2008)

One of the lads seems bound and determined to argue, "if you hadn't insisted that we use the number three line rather than the standard rat line..."  His companion is of more practical bent and puts a restraining hand on the other lads shoulder and turns him around. He says in a low voice meant only for the argumentative friend, but which Michael catches, "if you want to eat tonight you'll stow it and head for the Tulip Towers...Besides it was your choice of a Morris knot that caused the line to give way." The first lad allows himself to be led off but mumbles, "we don't know where anything but the docks are..." His companion says, "we'll climb that problem one spar at a time now smile and walk with purpose." The boys set off arm and arm more or less in the right direction when the first lad has an inspiration and says to Michael, "Ah Captain, we should hire a boat for this journey, Bronhelm is a city of canals..."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

"I have already sent one of my young Lt's to secure a barge for us. In fact he is recently promoted leaving me in need of one or two cabin boys perhaps I can find his replacement here before we sail" Michael thinks aloud baiting the hook for the boys.. then addressing the boys he says "Then take us to the barge rental area, the Lt. should be waiting. "Michael is hoping that when they actually see how young guiesspi is and that he now holds the commisned rank of Lt. that they will be very interested in his crew.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2008)

"So Captain this might just be your lucky day, for it just so happens that my friend and I were thinking of joining a new crew..." 

Michael would guess from the uniform that the boys have been some sort of midshipmen for one of the major shipping lines.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2008)

*To the tulip towers*

Smiling to himself that they so easily accepted the bait...but also cautious given his known opponets Michael will say "Then perhaps we can reach an agreement provided you dont eat to much or ask for more than I am willing to pay"


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

The first lad replies eagerly, "I'd not eat overmuch nor ask more than you are willing to pay Captain," but the other sees this as an invitation at negotiation, "So how much is too much, be it food or pay?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 28, 2008)

*The tulip towers*

"Well that would all depend on how well your papers are in order and your experiece" Michael says referring to their resume etc....."but then again they do not tell everything there is to know about a person" then once again pausing briefly he adds "let's just say the montly pay is modest but crew shares most generous and i belive is setting a fine tabel for both myself and my crew..not to mention the chance for quick promotion should you be loyal and impress myself and the other officers."


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

The young officer returns having secured a boat for hire. The long narrow boat has room enough for all. A man at each end of the boat pushes off. The man in the rear steers and sculls while the man in front poles along. Soon, new lads aboard, the boat is moving toward your destination. One of the potential officer recruits asks, "Crew shares? What sort of vessel do you command Captain?"  Giuseppe corrects the boy, "That's fleet Captain to you boy."  Though calling his fellow junior boy seems a little ironic there is a clear difference between Giuseppe and these new lads. A difference born of battle and responsibility.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Laughing Michael says "I really wish i knew the answer to that question, I truly do..Let's just say I oversee a small but budding trading concern that offers average pay to it's sailors but also allows them crew shares based upon the overall profitability of the concern. Now they will be modest what with the outfitting and crewing of three additionaly ships but in time they should prove most handsome..and I belive to date the average sailor has earned somewhere bewteen 800 and 1000 gold as part of his share..........with of course the officers earning way more"


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

Guiseppe comments, "It is nice being an officer, I must say."  The numbers you tossed out and Guiseppe's comment has actually silenced the lads, though you suspect that it won't be long before they start again.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 31, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Michael will take his positon in the boat and asked to be taken to the Tulip Towers. He will listen to the young men for a bit  then comment. "Well we still have time to disuss any possible arrangements...we must first conclude our errand"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2008)

The boat is slowly worked up a series of gradually slopping switchbacks until you finally round a corner that reveals that you have advanced to a considerable height above the sea. Soon you leave the switchbacks and move down a broad channel that passes under many surface streets and tunnels. Your boat eases up to a broad set of steps in a long curve. Numerous boats are lined up here. The lead man on the boat hops ashore and holds the boat steady so you can disembark. The only thing nearby that looks even vaguely like a tower is a half arc of white marble. It is tall and broad, but much too thin to house any inhabitants.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 2, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

As that fits the descritpion more or less that he had. Michael and party will make his way there.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2008)

OOC: Sorry man the boards are running so slow, I'm really having trouble posting. I've been trying to get a post up for this game most of the day. 

Michael and company step of the boat and climb a few broad steps leading to a large round plaza. From here you can clearly see the large shaft leading down into the ground. Water from the canals flows over the rim in two places producing small waterfalls that spill down into the depths perhaps 120' to water that seems to be the sea. The shaft is surrounded by windows and many of them are filled with window boxes where tulips grow. Likely the source of the name of the place. The large half arch reflects sunlight from the polished white marble down into the shaft. Behind the arch is a stairway leading down under a small dome set on columns.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 3, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Michael will head the party towards the address he was given...


OCC: no worries i have been having problmes for a few days..it is getting very frustarting....we maybe need to look at a new venue for all the games......enworld has not been that relaible all year..


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

Making his way down the stairs and into a maze of circling tunnels, Michael eventually finds the address. He realizes he could have followed his nose. The smells of western reach style cooking come wafting from the swinging half doors that lead into the inn and tavern in question. Once you pass the doors you could be at a taverna in the heart of the Western Reach as the furniture is of the style of the reach and the paintings on the walls are all of famous landmarks there. A good number of people, most clad in the style of and speaking in the accent of the reach are in the main room eating, drinking and swapping stories. A small knot of men wearing the colors of the family are clustered around watching a game of dominos between two young men.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Michael will indicate to Guiesspie to take the crew and the young boys and find a tabel with a subtle gesutre. As Guissipe is moving to secure a tabel Michale will observe the tabel to see if the party has noticed his arrival. When the tabel is taken by Guissipe, Michael with Grond as his shadow will approach the group in house colors. When he gets close he says "I belive you gentlemen are waiting for me"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

His charges safely seated nearby Michael goes over to the game in progress. Intent upon the game, the players do not notice him. But one of the older sailors meets your eye as you approach. You do know him and he doesn't seem to know you, so he takes a defensive stance, but your announcement brings other eyes and you are greeted warmly by various cousins in the group and introduced to the sailors.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Michael will greet the group and ask how long they are paid thru. He will also invite them to the ship this evening for dinner so they can see the ship meet the crew and decided if they wish to join.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

*Old Home week.*

They have another week already paid up. They insist on a round of toasts and introductions. Finally the two family members pull you aside to find out what you've been up to and see what you have in mind for them. They share family news, births and deaths, sucesses and failures, often of family members you've not seen in years if ever.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 5, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Michael will play catch up with the family and allow only two rounds to be bought before he declines anymore hoping to set the tone that less is more ...........Well then I guess that will gve those who are interested in time to make a slow transition into the ship" he comments.

In regards to their questions, Michael will say just loud enought for it to be overheard but still within a normal conversational tone. "I have now 5 ships to crew and just picked up a 6th..so it is simple i need reliable steady crew for each and every one. Most of the ships will be doing limited runs so it will require the relocation to the base of operations for you and your familes but quarters are provided at a very modest rent or you can rent on the open market. I need also skilled cratsmen, potters, glassblowers, carpenters, iron workers eveythin you can imagine to support a small fleet."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2008)

His own people seem pleased with Michael's success and he notes a few people who aren't with the family taking and interest. A few of them are asking some of the men who you are.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Tulip Towers*

Seeing the conversation turn, Michael will draw it to an end by saying "It is now just past noon....why dont you gentlemen call on the ship this evening for dinner and make plans to spend the day tomorrow on board..." reaching into his tunic he will produce a pouch and hand it to one of the cousions "this is to cover your immediate expenses, let me know if you need more this evening" 

The pouch has 100 gp


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

They take the pouch and assue you that it is unnecessary. There will be no greater expense. They look forward to joining the crew. 

OOC: Where to now?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Having meet the family crew Michael will make his way back to the ship and meet with Willum and Nichloas to see if they have found the crew from Cambry. Michalel will then schedule and officers meeting for that evening as there are two important decsions to make in council.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

Having meet the family crew Michael will make his way back to the ship and meet with Willum and Nichloas to see if they have found the crew from Cambry. Michalel will then schedule and officers meeting for that evening as there are two important decsions to make in council.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael returns to the ship without incident. He finds that his men have not yet located any new recruits from Cambre. The call goes out and the officers are soon assembled at the appointed time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bronhome*

As dinner reaches and end Michael will outline the reason for the gathering and ask for input. Those present will be the Cpt. Impariell and Mangrum, Guissippe, Chandar and the Priestess. Willum will also be invited. We have to decisions....

1. Do  we sell the captured ship and devote it's resources to our 4 ships that we currently have or do we keep it and refurbish it at some later date.

2. We had orginally planned to split off Cpt. Mangrums crew here we can go with that or we stay together as one crew till we finish the Northern Trade. If we do that it will give everyone time to work as a crew every other day and work the kinks out of any command or promotions. It will also allow us additionaly crew in the event we are able to take more prizes. And last but not least it will allow Col Chandar to work with the assigned squads of marines to your crew and help with their training and cordination. We have been prosperous for sure gentlemen but we lack severly in depth of trained ratings and subofficers..if we stay together as a crew it will allow us to promote and work out any problems before we staff the two ships..


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC: Is your omission of the sorceress intentional? 

OOC: Still need a post from you in Island Empire Lich's curse game.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope it was accidential.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, had internet problems with my friends at Comcast this weekend. I'll try to get caught up today.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As dinner reaches and end Michael will outline the reason for the gathering and ask for input. Those present will be the Cpt. Impariell and Mangrum, Guissippe, Chandar and the Priestess. Willum will also be invited. We have to decisions....
> 
> 1. Do  we sell the captured ship and devote it's resources to our 4 ships that we currently have or do we keep it and refurbish it at some later date.
> 
> 2. We had orginally planned to split off Cpt. Mangrums crew here we can go with that or we stay together as one crew till we finish the Northern Trade. If we do that it will give everyone time to work as a crew every other day and work the kinks out of any command or promotions. It will also allow us additionaly crew in the event we are able to take more prizes. And last but not least it will allow Col Chandar to work with the assigned squads of marines to your crew and help with their training and cordination. We have been prosperous for sure gentlemen but we lack severly in depth of trained ratings and subofficers..if we stay together as a crew it will allow us to promote and work out any problems before we staff the two ships..




Imparell and Willum are in favor of keeping the ship for referbishment, but Chandar, the Priestess, the Sorcereress, Magrum and Gusseppi are all in favor of selling. 

Only Magrum, perhaps eager to start his own command is in favor of splitting off from the main group. Everyone else favors going forward together. Gusseppe speaks in favor of setting out soon lest you get caught by foul weather late in the year.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2008)

Michael will bring the discussion to a close by saying "Well thought out and reasoned opinions but I think it both cases the majority has the right of if so the decisions shall stand as discussed and decided upon in this council. I know it is not what was promised earlier but I think we can all agree that there has been a dramatic change in our fortunes and position since those plans were made. We will make plans to sail in one week's time. Grond will have rejoined us then, we will have sold the ship and taken on additional crew and provisions as well as cargo" Michael will then raise his glass "To our continued sucess"

The next week will be taken up by looking for the Cambry Crew, selling the ship, finding marines and sailors and stocking up on food and water sources as well as having Grumbar looking for the food storage locker or lockers we discussed...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: As noted earlier, or at least I meant to note it earlier, another trip to the post office might prove helpful in locating the Cambre crew. 

The officers raise their glasses in toast and even those who didn't vote with the majority seem satisfied. Chandar raises his glass and says, "To Grond's success."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

"Yes indeed, to His all our our suceess" then he will pause "We all know what we need to do in the next week so let us see to it and we shall be off" He will then past the next hour or so in casual entertainment before brining the meeting to an end.


Next morning around 9:30 am he and Guissspie, the two cosions and the two young men will set off to the post office.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael finds three letters waiting for him. One is a progress report from Tregere where things were going smoothly, but there has been some trouble of late. In the wake of the death of Lord Contrall, his heir, a sister has arrived and been trying to put his affairs in order. She is causing some trouble over labor and contracts and several lawyers have been filing motions to tie up the labor and stone moving operations. Some other local nobles have been making similar trouble. It seems to be a conspiracy. The local chieftain and Padar'Losin uncle have both been briefly jailed for contempt of court of outbursts in the court room. Padar'Losin assures you this is simply anti-native bias by the judge though he admits the chieftain did grow rather angry at one point. Currently, work is all but halted. 

The second letter is from Cambre. The news on the jam and sailor front is better. It is reported that two dozen sailors are bringing a large cache of supplies to join up with you at the Capital.

The third letter posted this week from the Capital is from a man named Barnaby White. He and a contingent of sailors from Cambre are here in the Capital awaiting your contact. They can be reached care of the sailor's aid society.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 20, 2008)

Michael will set out to the Sailor's Aid Society to pick up his crew. As he goes along he will look for a prosperous law office. Finding one he will briefly step in and ask if he could perhaps have 10 minutes of one of the attroneys time and will produce a bank draft for 250 gold pieces.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

At the Sailor's aid society he does not find the men, it is just a small office that handles mail, messaging and other services for seamen. He can leave a message and is told that yes, a man named Barnaby White has been in every day this week. 

Michael soon finds himself in the well appointed offices of the venerable firm of Arbult, Stilwell, Chase, Smith and Waraxe. A mixed firm of humans and dwarves. You are soon seated opposite a junior lawyer, a young dwarf named Mortimer Firmhand. "What can I do for you today Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2008)

Michale will leave instructions for Barnaby White as towhere the Retribution is located and ask him to join us with his party. Michael will scribble a draft for 50 gold out to him and enclose it to cover any expenses they have incurred.

I hope Mr. Firmhand you can refer me to a lawyer skilled in native rights and empire civil rights and who is willing to travel to represent me. I find myself in need of good legal aid in order to prevent the abuse of my workers.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

The sailor's aid society will see that the message and funds are given to Mr. White upon his return. 

At the law offices. "Ah a complex issue no doubt requiring a cousel of great skill. Where and under what court will the matter be heard?" , asks Firmhand


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

It will be heard on the Island of Terger, that is all the information I have. Needless to say, the local judge has more or less caused my builiding project to come to a standstill due to his racial views and has made great insult to the local chieftians. Tis a sad mess that I would like to see ended but without to many ruffled feathrs....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

"I see, this does present somewhat of a challenge. If any of the parties involved are of noble birth it will be particularly difficult. The Wheelands, and Tregere in particular have a lot of protections of the nobility relative to non-humans."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

"Yes i belive there are numerous minor lordlings involved but the actualy construction and property is held under an imperial lease for 200 years thus i am hoping Imperial law will have some bearing.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

"Ah yes, Imperial Law does hold some sway, but keep in mind that the Empire does not often impinge in the hereditary rights of the nobility. In the plague years local courts have been dominant and the new Empress is young and untested. The Empire has been loath to make trouble with the nobility. You have a very sticky problem on your hands. We have some excellent lawyers well trained in such matters. Are you interested in someone well versed in negotiation to try and find a compromise that will allow work to continue, or would you rather employee a more aggressive lawyer to try and turn the tables?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: You didn't think this was going to be easy did you? I've been working on this one since before Contrall's body was even cold...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

"A compromise would be acceptable if they are willing and the terms are fair, that way everybody wins  but if necessary I will get aggressive in the courts..Can you do this or will you refer me to another firm"

OCC:NO Commetn


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

"Our firm will be able to do this, we have offices in several locations throughout the Empire. I personally do not have expertise in such matters, but as it happens one of our best settlement negotiators is in this office just now. He is a native of the Wheelands. Let me see if he would be interested in your case." 

The young dwarf steps out for about ten minutes and returns with a man of late middle years. The human is tall and handsome with a sleek physique. He has salt and pepper hair with a graying van dyke beard and mustache. He is dress in a impeccable suit no doubt custom made by one of the finer tailors in the Capital. He enters gracefully and shakes your hand warmly. "Ah fleet Captain Stormwarden, it is a great pleasure to make your acquaintance. I am Gaspar dePettiebone, esquire. My friend here has been telling me of your difficulties in Tregere. I shall be happy to resolve this for you. I am sure we can find an accommodation with the local nobility. Tell me a little about what it is you wish to accomplish on Tregere. What are your goals and priorities. With that information I can begin to form a strategy that will deliver what you want." Michael finds himself captivated and suddenly at ease with this smooth stranger. It is instantly clear why this man is such an effective negotiator, he oozes charm and poise from every pore. "Please, let us move to a more suitable room and get you something to drink..."   The expensive cut of the man's suit and the impressive collection of gems set in his gold and platinum rings suggest that this man will not come cheap. He leads you to a comfortable sitting room with overstuffed leather furniture and fine carpets under foot. A discrete bar is near the fireplace. He looks at the collection of expensive labels and tsks, "this will never do, Mortimer my dear fellow, could you please ask my secretary, Ms. deMar, to bring a decanter of Dueybein and a fresh folio for the Captain's case? Thank you." In moments an attractive young woman also very well dressed brings in the decanter of ancient premium brandy and a fine kidskin folio in red. It has already been labeled in gold ink "Fleet Captain Michael Stormwarden--Tregere." He pours you a snifter of perhaps the finest brandy available and offers you a seat in a leather wing chair. He opens the folio and takes a silver fountain pen from a vest pocket. "Now Captain, where shall we begin?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2008)

Thinking to himself,   , Michael will take a drink before explaining his problem. "Really it is very simple sir, I wish to make Tergere into my home base for the supply, repair and perhaps even construction of my ships. In addition to the port facilities for my own ships, I hope to be able to offer competitvie pricing for minor repairs and even on occasion a complete overhaul of ships in the area. In addition to the dry dock area there is going to be warehousing space capable of storing well over 1 million tons of cargo either on a long term or short term basis. While my ships will conduct primalry cargo runs to and from the warehouse to the major ports for transhipment we will have several independent captains searching for cargos that we can buy chead and then hold until their value increases. Then to support this all, i have made arrangements for fowl and livestock to be raised so as not to strain the local capabilites as well as provide my ships with a steady source of reliable provisions." taking another drink he goes on..
"To date I have made more or less piece with the local lizardchieftian and with the toad people on the island. In addition I have a working relationship with some of the human plantation owners etc. The area we are rehabing was desereted and abandoned during the plague years, and we are trying to transform it into something profitable for all..."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Gaspar*

After a sip of the very fine brandy Gaspar dePettiebone sets aside the notes he has been taking and leans back resting his elbows on the arms of the chair and tenting his fingers while contemplating. "Very interesting. On the face of it I should think the local nobles would welcome your development. Your use of the 'locals' and working closely with them might be distasteful to some on Tregere, but it doesn't justify this level of disruption of your work." He looks pointedly at Michael appraising him carefully before asking, "I must ask an indelicate question, for I can only see two obvious reasons for the willful disruption of your work. Did you while on Tregere do anything that might have personally affronted some of the local nobility?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 23, 2008)

"We did throw a celebration for my crew and the locals who had helped and we did invite many of the local nobility but they had snide comments etc.....I did more or less storm the local lizardchieftians hall to rescue my then Captain of Marines but later we came to more or less peacable terms....and there is a considerable sum of money that is being invested but it has gone more to the locals than the nobility and while we were there some monster killed a local lord which created an uproar............but other than that I have tried to be fair and blanced in all the dealings....


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2008)

"I see, so it is safe to say you disrupted the status quo of the island even if you did not engage in any outright conflict. Hmmm, and could your business dealings have interfered with some deal a group of local nobles were planning?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

"Oh for certain that happened and I will admit I did wish it to happen to a certain extent. The nobels behavior towards non-humans was anything but noble." Michael says and then takes a drink "But then again that is one of my faults I can not tolerate ignorance in people who proport themself to be educated.....you take an individual as they are not as their outershell portrays them to be."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Gaspar digs deeper*

"I see, that would certainly not be the prevailing attitude in the outlying areas of the Wheelands such as Tregere. Did anything else happen? Nothing in your business dealings which might have upset the plans of the nobles? And tell me more about the monster attack on the noble. Your construction, was it believed to have stired up some ancient evil something like that?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

"Let's see what may I have done to upset the local nobility" Michael says "I signed a long term contract with several of the tobacco plantions that more or less give me control for the next 5 years with an option to renew of some of the finest tobacco grown and cigars produced......I have hired most of the available local labor to work for me at fair wages....I have given small farmers a chance to prosper by offering to buy their surplus chickens and livestock as well as produce....The attack on Lord Contrail i know very littel of other than it occured while he was tranversing a swamp in his small boat while out on some errand or traveling back to his home....I thought it best to not inquire to much about it as the nobility was upset....And NO the construction is occuring away from the swamp on previous built upon land."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

"Well, we should be able to put a stop to the worst of their legal foolery. I don't know that we'll be able to completely prevent them causing problems, but I am confident I can set much of it right if there aren't too many other circumstances we don't know of yet." He refills your drink before going on. "Now as to fees, you do realize I will have to travel to Tregere with at least two assistants and that I will have to remain there wrangling with their courts and negotiating for some days, perhaps weeks. You are aware no doubt this will command a rather substantial hourly fee as well as retainers and travel expenses..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lawyer*

With a slight smile Michael will comment "Well of Course but I imagine it will be cheaper in the long run to do it your way rather than knocking a few heads.........what will your fee bee"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

"I should think the first month won't cost you more than 20,000 gold pieces including travel and some reasonable expenses for entertaining and hiring and investigator or two."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2008)

*Lawyers*

Sickened at the cost and loss of profit from the dwarven voyage Michael says "Make it 15k and I will pay it up front for the first month"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

"Oh my dear Fleet Captain, I really don't think I can do justice to the work at hand for 15, perhaps I can cut a few corners and manage on 18. The senior partners would have a stroke if I cut my hourly rates. However, the living expenses in Tregere are modest and the people there won't be expecting quite as elaborate entertainments as those here in the Capital."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"Agreed then 20k, I will have a draft prepared for you and messengered over"..


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: He gave you a chance to go for 18??

"Very good. I shall do some research here the rest of the day and plan to sail for Tregere on the morning tide. I will need some latitude to negotiate in your stead unless you be staying somewhere that I can contact you regularly..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2008)

"My Factor on Terge, Pandar'Losin can contact me and have an answer for you within several hours. But yes you have some lattitude in regards to a settlement but I promise nothing until i see their offer"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2008)

"Very good. I shall contact your factor upon my arrival. I take it he will be expecting me? Is there anything else you'd like to discuss before I get to work?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2008)

"None that I can think of but you now know how to contact me should you need additional information" Michael will then take the lawyers cue and bring the meeting to an end. After the meeting he will go back to the Retribution where he will ask Willum to go scouting for a mercenary company of perhaps 100 men who would be willing to negiogate a 5 year contract.....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

Willum nods, "Mercenaries, huh? What sort of capabilities? Archers, heavy infantry, light scouts, marines?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

50 with a short spear and tower shield.....50 with muskets and short swords.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

"Sounds quite deadly. I'll see what I can find. I suspect several mercenary companies maintain some sort of presence here in the Capital."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"Please do Willium and remember i am not looking for marines, I am looking for a defensive force to secure our facility in Tergere"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

"Defensive forces on garrison duty. That should be an easy sell until I tell them it is at a backwater like Tregere." He smiles and sets off to see what he can accomplish. 

OOC: What next?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2008)

Michael will set about shopping for cargos and or trade goods that he can get cheaply and that may prove of interest in the north...not really looking for bulk purchased but a wide variety of different unusal goods that will appeal to the tribesmen and may not be seen as common trade goods that may allow him to maximise profits....he will also see about selling the ship..


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2008)

The markets of the Capital quickly prove overwhelming. There is such a great variety of goods on offer it is hard to know where to start. Pickled vegetables and preserved fruits seem like a good bet. Garments of wool will certainly be welcome in the far north, though that may be a commonly traded item. 

OOC: How much does Michael want to spend and on how many tons? Roll 3 d20's. 

Word on the street is that around Imperial ship works at Redbanks on the western arm of the bay is where most ship trading takes place. A taverna called the Binnacle seems to be where most of the dealers congregate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

1d20;1d20;1d20 → [6] = (6) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [14] = (14) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [2] = (2) 

Michael will want to buy at least 20 tons of trade goods..hoping for a good mix ideall of sweets, different food stores and thinking about it different types of ale and beer that would appeal to the northerns....as well as some lump ignots of iron and steel on the belive that it would be a good trade item...

Michael has only about 20k to invest.....

Michael will them make his way to the aforsaid dock.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2008)

A cursory visit to the markets proves disappointing. Prices seem high for most of the things he is looking for with iron and steel prices being particularly high. He does find some better deals on a local wheat beer and some bitter ale from the shield arm chain. 

He soon locates the Binnacle, a good sized multistory building near the ship yards. There is considerable noise coming from the place and it the bar looks to cater to a rough crowd of shipbuilders and dockworkers. At first blush it doesn't look like the sort of place that would attract a lot of wealthy ship buyers and sellers.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

*Deals*

Seeing the deal on the wheat beer, Michael will buy all that he can even up to the 20k limit.

Once at the ship brokerage, Michael will obsever for a few moments and see if he can find a secretary etc  and inquire as to how he may offer a ship for sale....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: It is not a ship brokerage, but a tavern. Michael was given to believe that this is where many ship brokers spend their time, though what he can see of the main floor suggests a rough dockside tavern. 

Michael can fill half his available tonnage with the wheat beer for 8,000.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2008)

Wishing that willum was at his side and the stalwart figure of Grond, Michael will enter the dockside tavern and try to find a table.......

OCC: Michael will make the purchase.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC: Spot check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2008)

spot check 16


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

A couple of burly fellows seem to be not just lounging next to a door, but perhaps guarding it?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

Shaking his head slighlty Michale will slowly and openly approach the door. "I am looking to sell a ship and have heard that gentlmen meet here to dispose of and buy ships. could you please direct me to that area"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

The men look you over and see that you are not part of the usual dockside rabble. "Your name?" On of them asks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

"Captain Storm of the Retribution"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: Well, I joined your club today on the way to get some lunch. A woman ran a red light and wiped out the front my car. Not pretty. I am fine, but very annoyed. Fortunately, Flynn wasn't in the car. I wasn't that bad, didn't even blow the air bags, but the oil ran out on the pavement, so there could be some engine damage.  

"Ah, welcome Captain, please go on up." At the top of the stairs is a much more sedate and fine establishment. White linen, carved wood paneling, crystal and china fill your vision. A long bar with a white marble top is to your left while a dinning room is to the right. Three or four well dressed men are drinking at the bar, a foot propped on the brass rail.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2008)

*Bronhelm*

"Thank you" Michael says and moves up the stairs but pauses briefly to signal guissipee and the two young men to join him....

Entering Michael will take a tabel then move towards the bar. "Pardon me, could any inform me of the portocol on how to advertise a ship for sale"

OCC: SORRY TO HEAR THAT BUDDY>>>GLAD TO HEAR YOUR OKAY


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2008)

*The Binnacle*

"Well, a new broker in town. Let me buy you a drink. Now normally such things are handled up on the third floor, but I'm in the business myself and I'd be glad to steer you past the rocks and shoals around here. J. P. Hanford's the name." He's a tall fellow of late middle age getting a little thick around the middle and you suspect his tall hat conceals a mostly bald head. He is dressed well, but his hands have some old scars and signs of hard work that suggest he spent a portion of his youth at sea.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

Captain Storm, Mr Hanford and it is a pleasure to meet you...but no I only have one ship to sale and that will be it so i can  not fly under the pretense of being a broker ..........."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

"Nonsense my good man. A sale doth a broker make in my book." He summons the bartender to get Michael a drink. "Now tell me about this vessel you have on the market Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

*Ships Selling*

Michale will describe the prize to the gentlmen.."She needs some work and major refit for sure..but a fine seabird nonetheless...and very speedy.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2008)

"I see, so she's got a fair bit of combat damage. Hmmm, well I'd need to go over her good to make a proper offer. Is she in port now? We've still got some decent daylight left today if you're willing, I'll grab a couple of my lads, refitters, and come down for a look."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2008)

"Yes she is in port....if you would like I can have one of my midshipmen escourt you to the ship or do it myself...."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2008)

If you are not too busy, I would love to have you accompany me. I will even buy you dinner after we see the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2008)

With the suscipion that he may be being played a little bit. Michael will agree and the party will set off to review the ship.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC: Would I do such a thing? Surely not! 

The trip down to the port is uneventful. The two men from Hanford's team, one dwarf and one human, join you and chat amiably as you venture along. They seem competent fellows if somewhat coarse as you might expect of construction workers. Even Michael must admit the burned hulk of the pirate vessel doesn't make a very impressive sight. However, it is soon clear that the Hanford and his men have seen little combat themselves and they are suitably awed by the bloodstains and damage. "Must have been some struggle to take this one," Hanford comments.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

*Selling the Ship*

"Yes she was very difficult to take...had i the time I would refit her myself but since I dont I am willing to sell her for a reasonable price."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

Hanford taps thumb and forefinger against his lower lip considering, "Yes, I can see she'll be laid up quite some time. It will be weeks, perhaps months before I can get a return on my investment..." He confers briefly with his men. "So Captain, what do you consider a 'reasonable price?'"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2008)

'Hmmmm, there you have me Mr. Hanford, I am totally unfamilare with the pricing here in Bronhome...I do know what she is worth repaired but in her current condition I am at a loss as I have not taken any bids for repair etc...so off the top of my head...I will take a 1/3 of her value as if she were completly refitted...that should  leave you ample room for repair and a profit of your own...I have found it best if everyone can win in a bargin and I do hope that should I come across others that I can not repair that you would remeber this deal fondly and be willing to purchase them also..."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2008)

"I see one third, and a handshake deal on future opportunities. Very intersting." 

OOC: Diplomacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2008)

1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28) 
Diplomacy

"Yes that is my position.....to be honest.. I leave port in a week or so and amy trying to tie up many lose ends..even if they may be at a slight loss....."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

"Well Captain, I believe we can help you wrap this up and get you back on the sea in short order. I will take your deal with a few provisos. First, I'd like right of first refusal in writing for future ships you that you cannot repair. No binding on how you sell, to whom or at what price. I just want the chance to see them and make an offer before you put them on the market." He considers, "I could pay in cash given a day or two, but would prefer to work a transfer at the Captain's Bank if that is acceptable to you?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2008)

not really please yet not really disastifed with the offer Michael says.."We have an agreement then..a transfer is more than acceptable" and extends his hand.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2008)

Taking the proffered hand, Hanford says, "Excellent, I'll have everything arranged and you should have the money first thing in the morning. Now I believe I promised you dinner. Surf or Turf?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2008)

Laughing Michael will respond "My cook is too found of turf so surf would be most welcome"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2008)

"Very well, I know just the place. Not too fancy, but the food is really first class." Soon you find youself entering a narrow stair down to the underground part of the canal system. Hanford hails a boat for hire and you move east through tunnels and open areas until you hear music playing and the sounds of a crowd. The boat finds a narrow slip in an area crowded with small boats. Several taverns and restaurants are here. Near the back of the district you enter a little place called, 'The Silver Fin'. The places is deocorated with a nuatical theme as might be expected. It doesn't look particularly impressive, but it is filled with patrons. Hanford signals to a tall woman in a blue dress who seems to be the hostess and she motions you past the crowd waiting for a table. After an exchange of kisses on the cheek with your host she says, "Ah Mr. Hanford please come with me. I've a spot for you." She leads you to a small table just being cleared by a young man. "A pair of 'Hungry Sailors' if you please Mauve." She nods and heads for the kitchen. "Wine or beer?" asks Hanford. Soon steaming bowls of a very tasty seafood bisque are placed before you. The bowls are simple crockery, but the soup proves to be some of the freshest and richest you've tasted.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

"Light Beer would be most excellent" Michael commetns....
and tastes for drugs the fair offered...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

"Funny thing about this place they only have one beer and a couple of wines. They are very good, but by keeping things simple the price stays reasonable." Mugs of cool beer soon appear along with fresh shrimp on ice with three different sauces. Michael can detect nothing amiss with the food.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

*dinner*

as he is with an esciurt Michael will enjoy the dinner and make lite pleaseant conservation


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

Hanford speaks of various issues of court intrigue here in the Capital clearly trying to impress Michael with his connections and knowledge. Soon it becomes clear that Hanford is just a business man who has picked up a few rumors. 

Soon a roll of bread stuffed with a creamy mix of lobster meat and savory sauce arrives. A grilled fish comes next and the meal ends with a salad of fresh greens and citrus fruits.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2008)

Being polite Michael comments vaguley on the rumors but adds "I am sually so far away from that type of intrigue that I am months and perhsap years behind on the current going on's at court..." he will then turn his topic back to the dinner...."This was most excellent..i am in your debit greatly for showing me this wonderful establishemnt"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2008)

"I'm glad you enjoyed it." Hanford pays the bills as your drinks are topped off one more time. "Well Captain, I fear I must get back to work. I have a new ship to refit after all. I hope we'll be doing business again soon." 

OOC: What's next?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2008)

"It has been a pleasure" Michael comments.....and as they depart he willgo back to the ship...While waiting for Grond to return at which point they will set sail. Michale will focuse on buying finihsed goods and foodstuffs for trade especially different types of ales and beers......for the trading run....to the north..other than that that about concludes it...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC: Okay roll a couple d20's for Micheal's next shopping trip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

1d20;1d20;1d20 → [12] = (12) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [3] = (3) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [11] = (11) 


Not to good but then again...luck will happen when it happens


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

Michael is disappointed in the quality of the foodstuffs and drink he can find for sale in quantity at this hour. It is late in the day. Perhaps he'll have better luck in the morning. Returning to the ship he finds no news of Grond as yet. He is due back soon.

OOC: Roll a couple more d20's for Grond's trip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

*Grond*

1d20;1d20;1d20 → [20] = (20) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [10] = (10) 
1d20;1d20;1d20 → [5] = (5)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

In the middle of the night there is considerable clamor and one of the marines comes to awaken Michael. A party of 4 half-giants waits on the dock carrying a fifth of their kind on a blanket. The wounded or dead man appears to be Grond.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2008)

Quickly dressing, Michale goes to the deck where he will go directly to the half giants. On his way he asks that the Priestess be awakened and told to attend him on deck.  Arriving at the scene Michael will say "Please tell me what happened" At which point he will give grond or pour onto his wounds a potion of cure critical wounds....if necessary.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

Michael finds Grond alive, barely, and Nac'Losin is there casting a spell before he can use the potion. She sets to work using magic and healing skill. Meanwhile, the apparent leader of the half-giants speaks. "You are Fleet Captain Stormwarden? Grond made a deal with the chieftain. Any of our people he could best in combat could join your crew. He fought well and defeated 4 of us including the chieftain. Upon being defeated the chieftain called for the best warrior in the tribe, me, to fight. I also lost to Grond. Sorely wounded, he was unable to defeat the next warrior. All of the defeated except the chieftain have come to join your crew. We no longer have respect for him." Michael can see that all of these men are also wounded and Nac'Losin proceeds  to treat them as well. 

OOC: You may add 4 half giants to your crew. A fighter 4/Psychic Warrior 3, a Barbarian 5, a fighter 3 and a psychic warrior 2/Barbarian1.  A Grond is going to need to rest until morning before giving a proper report.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 3, 2008)

Seeing Grond stablized Michael will say "Please take him to my cabin and attend him, it will be easier that way" then turning to the other half giant he says "Forgive my distraction, Yes I am Captain Stormwarden and please be welcome. After your journey I imagine you are hungry and need rest" he says while instructing a crewman to see about putting together some refreshements for the half giants. "And please be welcome aboard the "Retribution" I am deeply in your debit for bringing Grond back to the ship he is greatly cherised as a member of our council and crew. If you gentlemen would care to follow me I will show you to our baths and your quarters for the night so that you may rest. Tomorrow I will show you the ship and we will discuss if you feel the "Retribution" is right for you"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning arrives quickly. All the half-giants sleep in exhasted by their wounds and their journey. Nac'Losin reports that all will make a full recovery in short order after making her rounds this morning and dispensing fresh healing. Grumbar makes as an unusually rich breakfast including dark break soaked in a beef and mushroom broth and topped with quail eggs along with a pie of potatoes, cream, cheese, spinach and ham. This is washed down with watered red wine. Perhaps is this is the typical dwarven warrior's convalescent diet?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 3, 2008)

Seeing all well in hand, Michael will dealy the meeting until the afternoon giving them sufficent time to rest etc...while he waits he will oversee the storing of the ales and beers..which makes up his trading cargo and having taking on board fresh rations and foodstuffs for the long journey north he just needs the crew from Cambry to show up to complete his visit and to set off.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: I've got an unusually busy week and may not get a chance to post again until Friday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 16, 2008)

*What Next*

Back..shall we proceed.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Back..shall we proceed.




OOC: Excellent. Yes, lets. 

Grumbar reports that prices for supplies were rather high here in the Capital, but that he has the stocks up for the long journey ahead. With a stop in the Crosscroft Isles for water and a few fresh items you should have more than enough for the journey to Ice Watch. 

The Cargo is carefully stored for travel north. 

OOC: What next?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 17, 2008)

MIchael just needs the recruits from Cambry and the preserves and he is off....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2008)

You are informed that a gentleman named Barnaby White, from Cambre, awaits your pleasure. 

OOC: I also need a diplomacy check on another matter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 19, 2008)

Michale will ask that the gentlmen be brought to his cabin....

OCC: I am assuming Grond is still recovering this day..
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28) diplomacy


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2008)

Barnaby White is a sailor perhaps 35-years-old and he appears to be a Shieldlander based on name and style of clothes. He is an experienced nco. He is leading the group of 2 dozen sailors that came from Cambre. He is also bringing two tons of preserved supplies. "The men are billeted at a sailor's hostel. We worked our way here, so there are no travel expenses, but they will need 4 days cheap lodging. They've had some liberty and likely spent most of the their money, and so are eager to get back to work." 

OOC: Grond is still in need of a little more healing/rest, but certainly able to chat and take light duty.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2008)

Guissippi reports that 4 sailors, a human carpenter, a gnomish glassblower and a dwarven smith have applied for work following your announcement of employment at the tulip towers.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 20, 2008)

Hearing the man's tale Michale will welcome him aboard and send Guiessipe with him with enought coin to pay the men's lodging etc...and returnt with them to the ship...

He will then go down to his cabin and speak to Grond.

OCC: The group from Cambry should be from 13 to 18 years or age or that was the recruiting angle.......


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2008)

J. Alexander said:


> Hearing the man's tale Michale will welcome him aboard and send Guiessipe with him with enought coin to pay the men's lodging etc...and returnt with them to the ship...
> 
> He will then go down to his cabin and speak to Grond.
> 
> OCC: The group from Cambry should be from 13 to 18 years or age or that was the recruiting angle.......




Michael soon learns that Barnaby was added to the list of hires, both because he was an unusually able sailor, a good man as well as because your factor in Cambre thought the lads needed a chaperon. The two dozen are average age 16. 

Grond is sitting up looking bored from being confined to a bed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2008)

Satisified that he now has a good strong nucleus for crews Michael will order that the ship be made ready in two days to sail. He emphaises that the time is to be spent in training the men in the location of places on the ship and will sweeten it to the general crew by offering them a gold piece if they will serve as a mentor to a new crew member for the two day period.

Michael will then go vist grond.."I see that you had quite an adventure"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

All the new folks find mentors under the gold piece deal.

Grond nods, "That dammed chieftain didn't play fair, but at least I got us some good stout recruits. I think they'll be a strong addition to the crew. Did I miss anything around here while I was gone?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2008)

"No nothing really exicted happend.....I hired an attroney at a heavy cost to straighten out things on Tergere so we dont have to get physical about it...the recruits are in place now and we will sail in two days..we have added many recruits and we agreed in coucil to sell the ship we took and use the funds to outfit the others properly...in addition we will sail as a intack crew and use the time and strenght of numbers for Impariel and Mangrum to build their own working crews..but we will still recruit on the way up and back....

Is the chieftian something we should deal with now or can it wait?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2008)

"It would be only for personal revenge. His power does not extend far enough to threaten us. I hope that his petty actions will cause him to lose his status. Some of his best warriors have abandoned the tribe due to his actions." He smiles, "All good news. I am eager to set sail." 

OOC: Anything else you want to do before you set sail? You should check your mail before you leave...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael will check his mail each day before sailing and will post letters to his factors, realtions etc  stating that he is leaving towards Icewatch and that letters can be sent to Tergere and will be forwarded to him.

He will also ask Willum about the Mercernary company..but that is all the business he has....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael finds that he has mail from Gaspar dePettiebone, esquire. Postmarked Tregere with an address of the finest inn there, such as it is. 

The letter is on expensive stationary and sealed with wax magiced to prevent tampering by anyone but the designed recipient. 

Fleet Captain Stormwarden,

It is with some trepidation that I send this missive. Your situation in Tregere presents a most interesting challenge. The local aristocracy and judiciary is aligned in opposition to your interests there. The judges, while not outright admitting that they are hostile, none the less take every opportunity to place barriers in my path. They seem willing to entertain the most outrageous and spurious motions forcing me to spend countless hours writing briefs defending these basely and wholly unrelated issues. I have been attempting to achieve a change of venue to a more favorable court or to involve Imperial authority to at least keep the local judges honest, but have met with limited success. At least some work is being done on-site for the time being. Once the local cabal realized that I was serious in my intentions to fight them they resorted to baser tactics. I was accosted bodily by a gang of toughs who suggested that I had made untoward advances to their sister. Again a spurious and basely claim, which seems to be a hallmark of their modius. I had not in fact met the lady and am not sure she even exists. If not for certain powerful magical protections that I maintain on my person at considerable expense I consider it likely they would have rendered significant harm and perhaps even mortal wounds upon me. As it stands I escaped their ambuscade with hardly a hair out of place. I have taken to traveling everywhere in the company of a brace of the local chieftain's household guard. As odious and base a pair of fellows as I have ever had the displeasure to encounter. However, these are difficult times and I must make such sacrifices in the cause of our endeavor. It is of course early days, but I must admit I had expected to make progress more quickly. The late noble's sister has proved a worthy foe and I fear this will be a protracted battle. I will send further correspondence as new developments arise. 

Yours faithfully, 
Gaspar dePettiebone, Esquire


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

Willium reports that a crack company of the Ironshield League is being assembled for deployment to Tregere. They specialize in garrison duty with the added bonus of training all their troops in not only defense operations, but archery as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you Willum your efforts are much appreciated.

Letter to Gaspar dePettipone

Mr. dePettipone,

It is with a heavy heart that I read your letter as I realize my hopes of a quick and peaceful settlement are not to be had. I do hope that your efforts on my behalf will meet with success over time but there will reach a point that I will suspend the operations of Tergere while still maintaing my control over the tobacco crop and my friedhsips whit the locals and trasnfer the economic boom to another island. Further should they attempt to continue or practice physical intimidation then I may at some point in time have no other recourse but to reply in the same coin. To affect the security of my interests there you can expect a company of soliders from the Ironshield League to deploy to Tergere soon and I will aslo augment this with a squad or two of dwarves...who will be responsible soley for your security.

I hope this finds you well.

M. Storm.


Michael will also write a letter to Clan Mckay asking to contract for three 5 person squads of dwarves to serve as bodyguards to Mr. Depetttibone.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2008)

A prompt reply comes from the local offices of Clan Mckay that the Dwarven squads will be dispatched to Tregere with all possible speed. 

OOC: Anything else or shall we set sail?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2008)

That is all

other than having Willum and Nicholas keep a close eye on guisippes lady friend.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: I shall be taking a day trip to Ark. tomorrow during which I will ponder the fate of the Retribution. I'll try to get the action moving again Tuesday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2008)

*hey*

ready to restart


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2008)

Fully loaded and with ample crew, the Retribution weighs anchor on a chilly foggy fall morning. The crew moves the little ship smartly and though the wind is gentle they manage to find enough get her out to sea. Once out of the lea of Bronhelm a steady breeze gets her moving at a pretty good clip. Once the local boats are passed and their is considerable water under the keel every available canvas is soon flying. 

Marjory York has been pacing the deck anxiously since well before dawn. Now that the ship is finally making good speed she seems to relax somewhat. Dressed in a green velvet dress and a fir cloak she makes a striking figure on deck. Guissepe is hard at work, but he manages to steal a glance at her every so often. 

Grond passes the quarter deck with the new half-giant recruits in tow. None of them have every been on a ship before and he is apparently telling them what they need to know to stay out of the way. A couple of them look rather green. Though Grond walks as if he is still a little sore, he seems nearly fully recovered. 

Nac'Losin comes onto the quarterdeck sipping a large mug of tea and wrapped in a shimmering shall of Gnomish silk. A luxury she must have purchased in the Capital. 

Imparell is on duty this morning and he stands near the helmsman occasional shouting an order in his raspy amphibian voice. The new crew seem to be fitting in well enough, though a few still seem dazed by the wide array of odd races present on this little ship. 

Down on the main deck the sorceress, Remona, can be seen taking her little pot-bellied pig familiar for a stroll. She stops to chat amiably with Marjory for a moment. 

So far all seems well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sailing*

Michael will watch the crew and officers and at luncheon that day...instruct mangrum, Imparill and Guisspiie to start divinding up the men into three distinct crews with each of them taking command of one....they are further to divided their crews into three divisions so as to form three watches......he will then ask chandar to create two squads of marines for each of the commands.....

After luncheon he will spend the day on the deck sitting in a chair smoking a cigar and observing all around him especially the lady...he is also curious to see how the cousions interact with everyone.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 9, 2008)

The officers set to work, but all voice concerns that they'd like a little more time to work the new folks before making final decisions. 

There is some obvious wariness between the cousins and the existing officers. These new fellows have their own loyal men and so things could get ugly. The old officers expect to be in charge, yet wonder if you might favor blood and race over existing loyalties. The Cousins have come expecting positions of some authority as well. It doesn't help that one of the cousins begins flirting with Marjory while Gusseppi works nearby. 

The new midshipmen are soon settling in, but they seem prone to sport and accident. 

Otherwise the day passes uneventfully.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

Observing the developing problems Michael will host a small dinner that evening where he will officialy appoint his relations as Lieutiants but in the order of seniorty which put them behind Mangrum, Impareil and Guissspie. Mangrum and Impariel having already been appointed and confirmed as Captains. Michael will make it clear to one in all that his tradition of merit promotions will not be forgone and that from now own the relations must earn advancement thru their actions.

To soften the blow he will begin to bring the into the council as the minor plans are discussed.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2008)

The establishment of ranks for the newcomers seems to help. The confusion of the unclear position seemed to have been much of the difficulty. 

The lady seems to have had little interest in the Cousin and so Gusseppi is happy if wary. 

Any other business you want to discuss at the dinner?

OOC: I'm going to have to break down and open a new page on the Sea Isles wiki for a cast of npcs. I've got too damn many to keep all the names straight.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 10, 2008)

Nope no further business except the planning of port calls on our way north to make the best time......

I know the feeling......about the npc


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2008)

OOC: Don't have my maps and such with me. Will get you some info on ports of call tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2008)

OOC: Checking the charts, Michael discovers that Adrilin is the only good deep water port in the Crosscroft Isles. That is also the only major city there. One old salt reports that most ships put a boat ashore at Baerlin to top off water barrels and buy some fresh butter, vegetables, bread and meat as this is the last major island before the long voyage to Icewatch. The Empire maintains a small outpost at Carloth at the very northern tip of Crosscroft, but it isn't normally open to commercial traffic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2008)

Michael will set his course accordingly even allowing for a brief stop at Carloth.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2008)

You soon leave Bronhelm and the inner sea. You are now on the waters of the great ocean for the first time. The Retribution, which felt so strong and able in the calm Druid controlled waters of the inner sea seems very small on the great swells of the northern waters. It is noticeably cooler by the third day out from Bronhelm and there is no land in sight. The trusty Druid's almanac which lists the weather for each day in the inner sea is no longer of any use and you must judge the weather by looking at sky and sea. On the fourth day ominous clouds can be seen on the western horizon and there is a chill in the air. The amphibians break out sweaters, leggings and felt hats. 

Thus far the crew is performing well and the officers are pleased. It will take another three days to get close to the Crosscroft Isles. 

OOC: D20 roll please...


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

Seeing the changing weather and the effect it is having on his crew Michael will ask Willum to start using calming songs......and prepare the crew for cold weather ..........

d20   18


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

The calming songs and the warm clothes seem to do the trick for the time being. The ominous clouds remain at bay for now as well and the Retribution makes good time for 36 hours. 

OOC: How about another roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2008)

1d20 → [6] = (6)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2008)

Things change over the next 12 hours as the storm finally breaks over the Retribution. The ship struggles over massive waves while being lashed by fierce winds and rain. The only silver lining is that the storm front brings slightly warmer temperatures. One crewman is killed by a stroke of lightning that hits the spar he was holding a line to. The older dwarven sailor was one of the newer editions to the crew and not well known to Michael. At dawn it looks like the weather might be breaking. 

OOC: Another roll of the d20 please...


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2008)

1d20 → [14] = (14)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2008)

The weather does indeed break and clear off. The winds are not as favorable as might be desired but after an uneventful day and night of sailing you are approaching the Crosscroft Isles. Just before high noon word comes that the Isles have been spotted. Over the next hour you start to see small hide and whalebone fishing boats manned by rugged looking Halfing fishermen. The smaller rocks give way to actual islands clearly visible from the quaterdeck.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

OOC: Guess you are enjoying your vacation too much to post. That's great you've earned it. Have a cold one for me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

"Steer a course to the island Michale call out" the turning to Chandar he says "Let's be prepared just in case if you wuold be so kind"

Michael will also call for someone to bring a blank piece of parchemnt so that a map can be created.....

OCC:It is fun..but i am running a crappy signal  and they have had us in functions for the last two days......this is my first free day really...on oh lord scott the booze and food are incrediable...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Chandar calls the Marines to station and they put on an impressive display. Parchment is brought out for mapping and the ship makes its way toward the port of Adrilin. It takes the rest of the day to make your way to the heart of the Crosscroft islands and to the port at Adrilin. Stout buildings of stone adorned with a surprising amount of decorative wood line the docks. There are only a few ships here. One or two look like they might have just come down from Icewatch, though you suspect most of the ships have just come to trade with Crosscrofters. It is not a big port, but as the trading hub of this island chain it is busy. The majority of the folk here are halflings with a smattering of orcs and a Centaurs, which are rare in most of the Empire.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

"Take us dockside if you please" Michael calls to the officer of the watch..."Prepare to recive a representative of the port authority" he adds..

Then turning to address those around him he says "So what may we expect to find here"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

The general consensus is that this is a back water of the Empire with little of importance. The islands are famous for lobster, sheep, hats and Crofties, the little hard working dog breed of the islands. In more recent years the area has grown prosperous for providing banking and financial services. The local halflings are reputed to be quite good at such things.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

As expected a Halfling in the uniform of the Imperial Port Authority is soon at the gangway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Crosscroft*

Seeing the port authority man Michael says "Permission to dock for a few days to resupply and perhaps do some trading"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Used to such traffic the man efficiently takes down your information and soon has your paperwork processed. He makes one somewhat unusual request. It seems standard policy in the Crosscroft Islands is an inspection of the ship for evidence of vermin or disease before he will allow anyone or anything to come ashore in the island.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2008)

"An inspection you say" Michael responds somewhat preplexed...."I can have my ships healer attest to the fact we are diease free but as to vermin" he says smiling "I am sure if ou looked close enough you may find a rat or two but i keep my ship clean and free of pestlience in all forms"

Does Michael know if this is standard pratice


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

This is not standard practice in most of the Empire, but you are pretty far out on the fringes here and the Halflings are known to keep a pretty tight control of things in their little corner of the world. "I'd be glad to speak with your healer, but I will have to see with my own eyes before I can let you or your goods come ashore Captain."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2008)

Pissed off at the halfling MIchael will take another tack.."Suite yourself sir..but you will do so under the supervison on my Col Chandar..we recently had a bomb placed aboard so we let NO ONE aboard teh ship unsupervised and unchaparoned"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2008)

"Very well Captain. I would prefer an escort as it happens. Now if you don't mind I would like to complete my inspection and move on to other duties. I don't have all day to waste on your little boat." It appears the Halfling is none too keen on Michael, having senses his feelings. Nac'Losin arrives just then and she and Chandar conduct the Halfling on an inspection of the ship. After a careful examination the halfling returns and hands Michael a chit. "You are cleared to trade here and make purchases as well as give your men shore leave if you desire it, but I warn you that we take a dim view of drunken revelers here. A word to the wise. Keep control of your men or the local constabulary will have them locked up for weeks, unless you pay substantial fines. If there is nothing further I shall attend to other duties now."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2008)

As the man leaves Michael will say "It may not be best to have any shore leave here given the locals actively looking to harass crew's....please pass the word to the men."

"Master Grumbar and Guiesspii will arrange for provisions while i will take Grond and the Lt (his cousions) ashore to shop,


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

Michael finds the port of Adrilian clean, orderly and prosperous. Industrious looking Halflings scurry about on various errands or discuss business in the numerous tea houses and coffee shops that line the streets. A few serious looking Halflings in Constabulary uniforms patrol the dock area and especially those taverns and businesses that cater to sailors. Beyond those areas it seems few such guardsmen are required. It is well known that the Halflings of Crosscroft are quick to exile any citizens that make trouble. Hardworking Centaurs and Orcs seem to do most of the labor intensive work, while Halflings perform tasks more suited to their size and temperament such as working the shops, tea houses, cafes and of course banking. Several large banking houses cover the near the east side of town. Once called 'Gold Hill' for the golden wildflowers that grew here, the area is now known as the financial hub of the region.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2008)

Thiking that he is going to the north and that teas and coffess may be a usueful trade item..Michael and company will sample the various teas and learn more about them


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2008)

Michael soon discovers that tea does not grow in the isles, too cool damp and windy. Much like the decorative woods used everywhere the teas have to be imported, making them a luxury here. They import the raw tea from Waveborne Hold at the southern end of the inner sea. Here they do make blends with various herbs to make a wide array of flavors. The blueberry and cranberry form the base of most of these blends. The most expensive varieties are made with rarer teas and imported ingredients like cinnamon and almond. The less expensive ones are made with local herbs like various mints or flowers such as marigold and rose and basic black tea.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sailing North*

Michael will buy a few tons of tea at the best prices possible just to add to the cargo


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2008)

Michael manages to buy a ton of cranberry tea at a good price as the harvest was good this year. 1500 gp. He also gets 2 tons of the Marigold black known as Blackgold for 2500 gp. He can get some good prices on fresh lamb, turnips and potatoes for the ship's stores as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 8, 2008)

*Sailing North*

Michael will buy the fresh provisons as wella s the tea. The Retirbution will spend two days in port and the entire crew will get a 8 hour liberty in shifts under supervison before they set sail as this will be the last opportunity before the dangerous sail to the north..of course if there are any crew to be recruited he will attempt that..


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: Hmm, two days of leave. Roll 3 d20. One for each day sailors are ashore and one for recruiting efforts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I retract my actions and just set sail 

1d20 → [16] = (16) 
1d20 → [1] = (1) 
1d20 → [1] = (1)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

OOC: Two natural ones! I gotta sleep on this one.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2008)

The first day ashore passes uneventfully, but the second is a bit more trying. A dwarven sailor was arrested for trying to rob a orc bank courier of some rather substantial drafts. As you prepare to deal with this crisis it is noted that three humans, a marine and 2 sailors are overdue. Some investigation reveals that they chose to jump ship and join the crew of a vessel heading back to the inner sea this morning. Their motivation seems to have been a mix of fear of the treacherous waters of the north and a general discomfort with the racial makeup of the crew. The Dwarf appears to be in considerable trouble.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 12, 2008)

With a heavey heart Michael will go to the constables office and ask the charges and to see if he can speak with the prisoner...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

The locals take Michael down to the lock up. It proves to be a surprising nice, clean and humane facility. The dwarf has his own small very secure looking cell. He does not appear too much the worse for wear.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 14, 2008)

"Care to tell me your side of the story"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2008)

The dwarf looks up through sad eyes. "I'm right sorry I am Captain. I was in the wrong and I started some trouble with that Orcer, but I was not trying to rob him I swear. I had no idea he was a courier like. I'd had a few pints and I didn't like the look of him in his fancy uniform. He came along ordering me out of the way. Well, I was wrong, but I didn't take kindly to that so, I planted myself firmly in his path and said 'Make me.' One think led to another and we tussled a bit. Next thing you know this pack of dogs was on me and a band of halflings was bashing me head with their clubs. I didn't quite know what was going on, just trying to defend myself. Then when I get back here they were nice as can be even had a priest fella in here healing me up. I thought I'd be paying a fine and shippin' out, but next thing you know this prosecutor fella was in here talking about robbery and resisting arrest. Said they had to make an example of my sort to keep the peace. Said I could be locked up a right long time he did."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2008)

OOC: I've finally done it. A post to stun you into silence! Too harsh?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2008)

*Incarcerated Sailor*

"A most distribuing set of events for sure...perhaps we can salvage things somewhat" Michael says while thinking to himself...."CRAP"......He will then make sure the sailor is comfortable and stop outside breifly to thank the watch lieutiant etc for taking care of the dwarf and seeing that his wounds were addressed. He will then ask for the name of the prosecutor and how he may go about getting an appointment with him..


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2008)

The prosecutor can be found at the Hall of Justicar's which is only a block away. One Pippin Curlytoes can be found there and would be willing to give you a few minutes according to his rotund apple cheeked secretary.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2008)

Michael will await the pleasure of the proescutor and when he see's him will introduce himself and make polite. As the conversation turns to the matter at hand Michael will inquire as to bail, the timing of a trial as he wishes to hire invesitgators to get witness statments etc...as there seems to be a lot of confusion about the incident and he would like to know more about it before he spends a ton of money on defending the dwarf. "But if there is doubt or a substaninted course of events then we will be requesting a trial date that will allow us time to further investigate the incident"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2008)

"Well Captain, I must tell you that in the case of outlander sailors, judges usually set the bail fairly high when they grant it at all. Since this is not a case of murder you might get, bail, but it could be substantial. I fail to see much ambiguity in this case. When a courier in the course of his duty is attacked in the streets it is obvious that theft is the motive. The man was wearing his uniform, making it obvious to anyone that he was a courier. Hire your investigators if you must, but I think you'd be better off to have the lout throw himself on the mercy of the court and take his just deserts. I realize this dwarf of yours must not be too bright, he admitted attacking officers in the just commission of their duty. Why fight the police unless he'd done something wrong." The little fellow is a bit heated by the end. 

OOC: Make a sense motive check.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

"You are quite right quite right indeed if all is as it has been presneted...but lets just say until all the proof and statements are in then well it would be most ungenerious of me as his captain to not at least help in his defense"

Sense Motive- 21


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

Michael suspects the man is ruffled because he didn't expect anyone to fight this case too hard. He certainly did not expect to have to counter the testimony of outside investigators. He will have to work much harder than he planned to get a conviction in this case.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2008)

"Everything aside though..could you tell me if it is possible that an uninformed sailor could not have known what couriers dressed like and that given the racial entimity bewteen the two that when insults were exchanged that anger etc overtook common sense"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2008)

"Such a thing might be possible if the dwarf were a complete imbecile I suppose. Is that to be your defense, this dwarf is not of sound mind?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

Smiling Michael says "Oh heavens no...i have no idea what his defense will be until I decide if it is worth the effort to defend..and only a laywer can tell me that based upon the criminal compliant filed by your office and what is found in discovery"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2008)

"I see and do you have said lawyer as yet?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2008)

"Well my lead attroney Mr (i cant think of his name) is currently working on another project for me  so I imagine I will have to avail myself of one of your best defense attroney's here...that is if they are willing to take the case"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

"Every man, or dwarf in this case, is entitled to a good defense. I expect you'll have no trouble finding a competent defense attorney to take the case. I further expect they'll give you the same advice I did. Tell you man to admit his guilt and ask for mercy from the court." He clasps his hands in front on himself on his desk. "We are not cold hearted here. I would be willing to accept a reasonable sentence if this dwarf doesn't have a history of criminal behavior."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

'Well then perhaps if you would think about what a reasonable fine in liew of a sentence plus probation would be necessary..i can talk with him and see if we can make an arrangement..it after all would spare us both time..a lengthy trial and all the paperwork and potiential problmes that having investiagators look into the matter are sure to bring" Michael replies


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2008)

"This is a serious charge. I don't know that I could agree to no jail time on such a matter. Hard labor is typical in such cases here..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

"Oh i totally understand i guess i was hoping for perhaps something that was indeed impossible..i do appreciate your time and candor in this matter but it seems that since what i was hoping for can not come to pass I must be about engaging an attroney and hiring investigators and wasting lots of coin..I do once gain thank you for your time.." Michael will then stand up and offer the man his hand.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2008)

OOC: Want to give me a roll? Diplomacy or bluff or maybe intimidate?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25) 
Intimadate baby ...my best modifer


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2008)

"Let's not be hasty now. I didn't say it was impossible, just unlikely."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

"Do you perhaps see another alternative...i so do hate to waste good coin...and I know my crew they will expect me to spend what ever is necessary to defend him.......the bane of being a good captain i suppose"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2008)

"Well, if this ignorant dwarf of your were willing to admit his guilt to a somewhat reduced slate of charges it would save the local government the time and expense of a trial. He has already served one day in jail and there would have to be probation, exile from Crosscroft and a substantial fine..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2008)

"Well assuming that the fine would not be that excessive...i do know that the cost of a good defense will run around 1000 gold...so if we are anywhere close..i feel it proably would be more than acceptable...and of course presuming that he can dock here just not set foot on the islands...."


OCC:any work on the constables game.?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 26, 2008)

OOC: Diplomacy check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 26, 2008)

19 on the diplomacy roll


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2008)

OOC: Post coming tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

"Quite right, any exile would not apply to ships in port only to making land fall, I believe we can agree the precedent in Imperial law as long established that. Hmmm, a thousand you say? That might be adequate is a base fine. However, we'd have to consider the medical expenses, not only did we pay to heal your man, but the courier and several officers sustained injury as well. If the fellow were to make a donation to the local temple that would go a long way with the judge."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 2, 2008)

After a moments thought Michael will say..."I would think doubling the base amount of the fine to say 2000 gold would be more than adequet...anything more and it would come close to the cost of an attroney to litigate..."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 3, 2008)

"I believe such a good faith donation will go far with the judge. We'll keep your dwarf overnight and present this deal to the judge first thing in the morning. It is posible that Furguson and Laclin, the orc's employer may make waves. I think it might be necessary for you to have a talk with their legal department as well just to make sure they don't protest the deal."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2008)

"That indeed does sound like an excellent idea"  Michael will then say his goodbyes and make his way to the said legal dept.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2008)

Furguson and Laclin is a new firm, the furniture is new, the building is new, it even still smells of fresh paint. However, they have taken considerable effort to make the place look old and reliable. A halfling secretary takes you to a small conference room where a pair of oily young lawyers in expensive suits brace you. "So Captain, what brings you to Furguson and Laclin this afternoon."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2008)

"I am the Captain of the dwarf currently being held on rather debatable charges. I was talking with the Prosecuting Attroney and he suggested I should drop by and see if an arrangement can be made before I am forced bring in legal council and spend untold sums of money defending a member of my crew. It is my belive that a sad misundersanding occured and I hope it can be resolved before we have to drag everything thru the court systems with private investigators, attroney and sworn statements" pausing he adds
"all that is time consuming and costly when perhaps more reasonable minds could reach a mutualy acceptable compromise.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2008)

The lawyers exchange a glance suggesting that they might enjoy the challenge of this case. However, one of them asks, "what did you have in mind?" The other looks more thoughtful, "So the prosecutor is thinking of plea bargaining this one down?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 14, 2009)

"That may well indeed be a possiablity" Michael replies


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2009)

They frown, obviously not expecting this turn of events. The glance at each other then fix Michael with a hard stare. Finally, the one on the left breaks, "what's your offer..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2009)

"Now that is a good question....I feel as long as it is reasonable all parties may well agree just to keep it from dragging out for months and months and bringing up all the investigative reports..character witnessess etc that a trial will certainly entail.......I think 100 gold in compensation to the aggrived party plus an additionaly 1000 to his employer to help defray any legal expenses would be justifed in my p and l......as it would put me just a little over 3500 gold in costs...anything other and I may as well just litigate it as they cost would be about the same...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: You almost had them until you suggested to a couple of lawyers that there might be 3500 gp worth of legal work to be done...  Roll a diplomacy check, or maybe bluff which ever is better.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2009)

Bluff is 28  
one of my better rolls.....


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2009)

The two lawyers engage in a brief staring contest, but the battle hardened captain has stared death in the face too many times to be challenged by a pair of overdressed chair warmers. Finally the glance down and then at each other. One rallies just enough to suggest weakly, "Um, I think a 110 for the agreeved party and 1100 for the employer would be sufficient."  The other can only manage a nod.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

*lawers*

Excellent..we have  terms then..Michael says....taking a draft from his pocket Michael will write out a drat to the firm in the amont they suggested then add two hundred to it..and hand it to them


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2009)

The lawyers are left feeling they've been cheated but getting more than they asked for and thus with no course of action, Michael departs. If all goes as planned,  the dwarven crewman should be released fairly early tomorrow. 

OOC: Back to the ship? Something else?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

*Back to the Ship*

Having set in motion the wheels to free his creman....MIchael will shop his way back to the ship trying to pick up a vast array of small items that could go over wel with tribemen etc as he makes his way north


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2009)

The markets of this busy port are filled with all manner of goods and Michael makes his selections and haggles for some deals. He is able to get all the trade goods he wants. Returning to the ship he finds that all is in order. 

OOC: I read over the four lands posts. Nice job!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Ship*

ARriving back at the ship, Michael will order that the ship be made ready to sail the day after tomorrow and that all leaves will end at sundown that evening, He will then inform the officers that the crewman will be released tomorrow and for them to pass the word to the crew. He will not go into detail other than to say "It was an interesting negiogaton" He will then spend his time observing the young men he has recruited seeing if any catch his eye...

OCC: Thanks  hope they did not sound to meta gaming.....i still have some tweaking to do but I think it will allow for a fresh start as the old threads have been more or less comleted.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2009)

*Restart*

Hey Scott

Can we restart next week?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: Yes indeed. I shall have a post up this weekend at the latest.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2009)

*Happy Easter!*

OOC: So, where is Michael at experience point wise? I think it is about time for a level. His various negotiations and maneuvering should be worth a good bit. What's the current total? 

The Retribution sails early on the second day to best catch the tide. Another day and a half of sailing should clear the last of the Crosscroft Isles. Meanwhile Giuseppe and 
Marjory York are at the rail looking seaward. The young lady is most excited to be moving again. Grond reported that she has been very restless while in port. 

The ship feels crowded with all the new recruits aboard and the extra water and supplies needed for the long cold journey to Icewatch. It isn't clear if there is really a chill in the air or if the thought of the cold north is making gooseflesh on Michaela's arm. Nac'Losin seems to be feeling it too as she comes by in a heavy woolen cloak sipping from a mug of steaming tea. 

The new crew men brought in by Barnaby White seem able and most of the ones hired in the Capital do as well. The pair of young midshipmen continue to joke with each other as they go about their work. The half-giants recruited by Grond are more reserved. Most of them had never seen a ship before joining up and they are still getting used to it even after the voyage up from the Bronhelm. 

The ship feels sluggish under the weight of extra supplies and the wind isn't as favorable as might be desired, but you are moving at least. The sky is clear to the horizon in every direction. Of course that could change quickly out here so far from the inner sea. 

Just at dawn next day a large merchantman badly battered by storms and missing a mainmast is towed along south by a navy boat. The sight makes the crew somber serving as a stark reminder of the hazards to come. 

Grumbar produces mounds of flapjacks with fresh blackberries and strong coffee to lighten the mood. 

OOC: Any actions?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2009)

*At Sea*

I think that will put Michael and company at 14 level i cant access his sheet just now but i think he was at 13....or very close to it

No not really......i am reading old post trying to recollect my train of thought etc.......but he will order a signal to the passing ships  inquiring if they need any assistance, medical supplies etc"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2009)

The signal gets a response. The executive officer of the Northern Star asks permission to come aboard.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 16, 2009)

"Signal our consent please" Michael says..then he says "Pass the word for the Priestess there may be wounded"  Captain Mangrum assemble a work detail in case they need aid"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2009)

A man steps to the prow of the other ship and making an arcane gesture, his cloak shimmers and turns into a pair of large wings. He quickly covers the distance between the two ships and settles smoothly onto the deck nearby. The wings furl and appear to be nothing more than a fine cloak again. "Thank you for seeing me Captain. I am Commander Becket, Executive Officer, of the Northern Star. Could we speak privately?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2009)

"Yes of course" Michale replies.."if you would please follow me"...the as he walks away he will tell one of the young men he recruited..."Bring us hot tea and coffeee please and what else master grumbar thinks will go with it"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

The lad nods and scampers off, while Becket follows. "Thank you for your time Captain. I am about to tell you some things in confidence. Things that must remain secret. Can I have your word on that? You see I'm going to ask you for a favor on behalf of the Empire."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2009)

"Yes of course you have my word it shall go no further than our conversation" Michael says.."As to the favor I can not commit until i have heard what you had to say and had a few moments to think about it...but my gut tells me it concides with my own reasons for being here"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2009)

"Of course I will not try to compel you to commit without having heard what I propose. I merely think it important to have some secrecy." At this point the young midshipman brings in a tray from the kitchen. It seems Grumbar was baking pastries today. For the tray contains tulip shaped thin pastries rich with butter, brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg. Good tea recently acquired from the halflings accompanies it. "Ah Captain I cannot fault your hospitality. Now as to the matter at hand. My ship, the Northern Star, is in fact chartered by the Imperial Navy. Unfortunately, we fell afoul of bad weather and bad luck and were unable to make Icewatch. I fear that by the time repairs are made it will be too late to make the trip until next season. I was beginning to dispair when I spotted your ship. I find it interesting indeed that your name features prominently in the report that accompanies my orders for this mission. For I sense you are the same Captain Michael Stormwarden who was so recently at Mermaid's Rest?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2009)

"Yes indeed. I was there during a most unahppy circumstance" pausing he says.."If not for my crew and some very brave patrons of the masque I may well not be alive today"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2009)

"The information I have says you came out fairly well all things considered. We're still trying to clean up that mess. Anyway, the important thing is that you are no friend of the Northmen." He pauses to sample the pastry. "Now, I expect you are going North toward Icewatch, what other reason is there to be out here. I was trying to put some men there. Can I convince you to take me and three others north with you? I don't have much to offer you, but perhaps you'd accept a small token in payment and the good will of the Imperial Office of External Threats?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2009)

Listening to the man Michael will comment after he is finished in a decesive manner "Done..but what payment is offered I must defer and ask you to bonus yoruself and your men with it.it is going to be a dangerous journey" then taking a sip of tea Michael add's.."I will be blunt with you though..I keep my advisors well informed they are my strenght and backup so if there is a problem with this or information you wish not to share then you may do so and I will respect the confidence..but I ask that you treat them with at least politness regardless of their race"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

"Very good Captain, my people and I will cause you no trouble. You can simply tell your advisers that we are a political delegation if you wish. I understand that this will be a difficult voyage. We've already failed once after all. If you need us we'll lend a hand, but otherwise you can count on us to stay out of the way. Will that suffice?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2009)

"Yes it will...do you have anything that you will need from us we or any help in the transfer....."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

Brushing some pastry crumbs from his fingers, he pauses to consider. "Well, it would be best if we managed to slip one or two of my men ashore without it being known. An undercover man as it were. I and another will be there in a more open way, but it would be helpful to have someone there that isn't being watched. Perhaps if they could slip in among the goods being offloaded?" Taking another bite he adds, "My complements to your galley Captain. I've been living on ships biscuits and salt fish for the last two weeks."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 12, 2009)

"Yes he is a god send on occasion" Michale comments.."All you ask for sir can be readily accomplished i look forward to assisting you in anyway i can" Michale will then give orders for the limted space aboard the ship to be even further limited so as to give the man and his crew a small room.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

"I and the Empire could ask no more Captain. I am most pleased to have your assistance in this project. Now if I may be so bold, I would ask for your tale sir. What can you tell me of the Northmen, in particular what they seem to be doing and how. In return I will share some things I have learned."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2009)

Michael will relate to the man the events of Mermaids Rest and of the subsgent dwarven entaglements and the attack by the iceberg...he will not mention the daggrs ets..


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Commander Becket remains silent through most of the story interrupting only a couple of times to clarify points. Once you have concluded he speaks. "A most interesting tale. Captain Marin is a good man loyal to Empire and Church. I would say that his interest in the matter put you in the path of great trouble, but you gave better than you got. If I didn't already know a good bit about the happenings at Mermaid's Rest I surely would not believe such an incredible tale." He pauses for a drink and continues. "Now what can I tell you? The northmen are a diverse and independent people normally, but we have reason to believe there is a dark cult of necromancers in the far frozen north. Their leaders have used their arts to become powerful undead. It seems that they have of late take an interest in the wider world. My mission is to determine what has stirred them up and what their ultimate aim is. To learn as much as we can about these dark necromancers and perhaps find a weakness that we can exploit. Clearly, the plot you've uncovered and largely thwarted was directed at the Empire. I am forced to admit that launching a military strike into the far north would be very difficult. Any information you turn up would of course be greatly appreciated."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

*Snap Decision*

Pausing in though briefly Michael will come to a decsion based upon his ethic..fortune favors teh bold..."Commander" he says "I do not know you but I am going to take a leap of faith and trust you as if you were one of my close councilors...While i told you the story  I did not tell you what we found and now have in our posession" Michael will then tell him about the daggers the lich and their attempts at trying to recover the dagers..


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

"Gods!" He shudders, "you may have faces one of their ancient ones directly." He gulps his drink. "So where are these mysterious daggers from hell now?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

"They have been, we hope shielded well, and have been placed in a safe location"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Having talked away most of the evening, you find that it is very late. Commander Becket looks close to nodding off.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

"Well enough of the doom and gloom for this evening" Michael says.."Why dont you check on your crew and we can share more information as time permits"..Michael will then call for someone to escourt the commander to his men and the roooms set aside..he will the call for nickolas and tell him to keep an eye on them........he will also order and extra squad to be on alert thruought the night...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Micheal finds his sleep disturbed by visions of alternating darkness and the blinding brightness of endless snow. He wakes to a jarring course change as the ship abruptly heels over. Jumping up he sees the first glow of sunrise at the horizon. There is action on deck as ropes creak and sails snap. Then ship settles back down into the normal roll of the sea. An ensign comes to report that a small iceberg appeared in Retribution's path in the early morning light necessitating the sudden course change. Extra lookouts have been sent aloft and to the bow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

Michael will order a pot of tea for himeself and after dressing and taking his morning shower will ask the priestess to join him. Once she arrives he will share with the the commanders story etc and information "Madam, I sense wheels within wheels her..yet i do not know the pattern......we have taken the steps we know of to best protect the ship but I think more is in order...If it is permissable I wish you to go thruouth the ship and bless and rtually cleanse each room and set such wards you deem fit to protect us from outside infulences......further i wish you to take an extradionary step and I will perfectly understand if you refuse...I wish you to conscreate a portion of this ship either the quarterdeck or some other area that we can use as a last redoubt should things go ill with us........I know it is much to ask but my heart tells me it may very well be necessary.."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Nac'Losin considers carefully the request as she sips her tea. "I could certainly go though and ritually clean and ward the ship. It would need to be redone periodically to maintain effectiveness. As for the other, I don't believe you understand what you are asking. It is certainly within my power and I would be willing, but it requires much. The area consecrated would in effect be a holy place, a temple if you will to my deity. Not a place for ribald sailor's jokes and course language. Everyone who entered the space would need to bow their head in supplication and behave as is at temple on a holy day while they were there. Most of the crew do not share faith in the deity I serve. Can you ask this of them and expect them to carry it out? I warn you that I will toss overboard anyone who blasphemes or is disrespectful in my temple. For that space would be my temple and I its priestess."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

"I have given it a lot of thought..but  perhaps it does need to be a more secluded space.....i ask you to think about it and see if there is someplace suitable that can be used...perhaps one of the new cargo spaces...as to the crew...i do not ask them to change but it is a foolish person that will not seek sanctuary against evil...it will be up to them when the time comes to make their own decision..i will not force anyone to choose... and in time when the new ship is built I wish the Retribution to be statoned permaently on Terger where it can be used to the benefit of all the smaller islands and the peoples there...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

"How about this then, I shall start the clensing rituals and as I roam the ship I will consider potential locations for consecration."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

"That will work well...I thank you" Michael says...

He will then call for the sorceress and ask her identical the same thing but from an arcane prespective..he will ask her to make the quarterdeck the last redoubt from an arcane presepective...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2009)

Check out the Intelligence Service in the new game forum and let me know what you think


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

On my way...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC: Hey, looks like a good concept. I see you've already attracted some interesting characters. I'll be curious to see how it goes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Plans*

After the Socrecrss leaves....Micahel will ask that Chandar and Grond join him.

He will then ask that they put their heads together and come up with a series of   oddly non patterend watches etc and other items to increase the physical security of the ship.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

Both men work together and settle upon using the random chance of a coin toss or roll of the dice to determine watch lengths. For enhancing physical security they suggest some extra drills with the heavy weapons and that the crews practice beat to quarters, again at some irregular intervals. They also suggest a bounty for anyone that sights something unusual.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*Plans*

"See to it then" Michael say then sets himself down to think for a few hours...rousing himself at lunchtime he finally goes to the quarterdeck where he asks that a chair and table and three chairs be set up...he then asks one of the new young men to bring him his cigar box and asks for luncheon to be served to him on the quarterdeck. Michael will make it a point to steadily exam the crew and all that he sees on the quartedeck.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

A chill is in the air as you move further north. More ice is spotted during the morning's journey. The lizard and toad people among the crew are starting to feel the effects of the cold. Even heavily bundled they are sluggish and have to keep moving to stay warm. They look pale and haggard already and the worst of the cold is still days away.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

*To the North*

Seeing this Michael becomes alarmed as much of their sailing strenght and their combat numbers come from the toad and lizard men....As there are now sufficent humans to man the ship Micahel will order those affected by the cold below and give orders for the extra blankets to be broken into to be hung in the cabins and doorways to prevent drafts...as he makes this segeration Michale will pass the word to the officers and non coms as to the reasons why it is being made.."Just like we do not funtion at our peak in extreme heat and humidity...our crew members do not fuction well in the cold....by taking these actions we prevent accidents to both ship and crew as well as giving us a solid reliable combat basi when it is needed...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

OOC: You seem bound and determined to spoil all my fun. How about a d20 roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep Yep

how about a  solid 15


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

The Retribution surges on for a day and a night without incident. The winds are favorable and the little ship makes good time. Nac'Losin begins her rituals. The next morning ominous clouds are sighted rolling in from the southwest. 

OOC: Another roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 29, 2009)

*To the North*

"Lets keep an eye out for foul weather gentlmen.....and please post an lookout on the port,staboard, bow and stern to watch for sea level hazads as well as an extra look out in the masts...Michael says..

13


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

The feared storm doesn't materialize. The weather here is unpredictable and rapidly changing. The clouds blow away and the Retribution gets another day's smooth sailing before a cold drizzle starts just after midnight. The temperature drops and by morning there is some ice on the rigging, but the sun comes out and clears it away by noon. Nac'Losin feels in her bones that you are in for another cold night. 

OOC: Care to roll again?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

MIchael will then give orders for the heat pots (small braziers made of cermaic with heated stones that give off warmth equal to three normal brazier withouht that danger of fire (magical)that he purchased in the Northern Capital unpacked. As there on onley 15 of these items...he puts two in each of the large crew areas.....one for the Priestess (9)  three around the deck at various warming stations..the other three he keeps in reserve.

"He then orders all crew to take a bath to clean it...as it may be some time before it can be done as well as all the laundry etc....if bad weather hits there willb e no time for that...(this is to be done in the large baths that were constructed whne in Bornholm.) 

He also adivses that everyone take the opportuinity to dry out anything that may be damp and and repack it. Michale himself willl help by moving thru the ship with his clean and dry cantrip and using it liberially...so as to be seen as a working Captain )

9 for the next roll


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

There is perhaps some initial grumbling at all this extra work, but once everybody is clean and warm with the gear dry and repacked the ship is a bit roomier since the crew can take advantage of spaces formerly used for perishables that have since been consumed. The mood improves at all this, though it takes a full rotation of watches to complete the efforts. The heat pots help with the night's bitter chill. This is the coldest night yet and Nac'Losin finds herself treating the men from the highest lookouts for frostbite. On deck where men can move around the cold is tolerable, but in the cramped lookout stations men are forced to stay perched in one spot for some time with no shelter at all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

During the next day Michael will order the the watches in the crows nest be cut in half so as to cut down on any incidents...also he orders that watches be cut by 1/3 to reduce the exposure time of all...timetable will be ajduest accordinlgy so that multiple watches may overlap to provide sufficent manpower...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

The new schedule is posted and it appears that Nac'Losin's skills are up to the task. All the men frostbitten should make a full recovery in a day or two. 

OOC: Another roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2009)

a fracking 6


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2009)

OOC: Heh, heh heh. I'll get something up a little later on. Meanwhile, you've got mail.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2009)

OOC: Too tired tonight. Post tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

Another cold damp night falls and the sea begins to stir. The swells are higher and winds unpredictable making it very difficult to maintain course. A light wet snow begins to fall reducing visibility further and making conditions on deck unpleasant and footing treacherous. By morning light it is revealed that a man was lost on his way to his bunk coming off watch. His relief is sure he left his forward station around 2 am without incident, but he never arrived in his bunk. A careful search of the ship produces no sign of him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2009)

Yelling at himself sielently, Michael will find ask guissipp to find out what he can about the man...secure his belonging for return to his family....and order that life lines be used..


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Lifelines are installed under a somber gray sky. The wind has turned less favorable and the currents here run the wrong way as well slowing progress to a crawl. Grumbar breaks out some of the best remaining fresh food in an attempt to improve spirits. It is getting a little colder each day now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

Michael will see to it that every one is dressed wamly and will at odd time move about the deck and ship and use the cantrip dry to dry out the sailors clothes and various other pieces of equipment.

"He then asks for status reports from eveyone..especially Nicholas in reagard to the lady and the new arrivals...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Micheal's efforts at keeping crewmen warm and dry are appreciated, but the mood remains somber. 

The new arrivals were tired and hungry and did little the first couple of days, but eat and rest. Now they seem more focused on training, apparently talking a lot about spy type field craft--how to get messages out, signals, codes, places and people to seek out. 

The Ms. York is brooding. She is obviously in a great hurry. As the ship slows in unfavorable conditions she can be seen pacing the decks despite the cold. Giuseppe tries to cheer her up, but she remains grim. 

Remona comes on deck with her little pig familiar in tow. She isn't really dressed for the cold, but she and the pig seem to be oblivious to the weather, some sorceress magic no doubt. "Good day Captain. I gather our progress is being hindered by unfavorable wind and sea. I could summon a wind to set us right if you wish. This far from the inner sea I don't think your friends the Druids will object." She says this last with a bit of humor twinkling in her eyes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

"Please do Madam. I would like to make as much time as possible before the weatehr gets worse" Michale rpelies


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Remona carefully paints mystic runes on the deck and spends the next hour or so preparing a ritual. As she chants the breeze picks up and the sails furl in the proper direction.

OOC: Another d20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

Meidcore
9

I take it master flynn is otherwise occupied


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

The breeze she summons brings the Retribution up to a reasonable speed and the miles flow by for some nine hours before Remona is finally too exhausted to continue. She has to be carried below. Her little pig darts about nervously as she is placed in bed under the care of Nac'Losin. "She will be fine," the priestess assures. "Nothing a little rest wont cure." It is now well after dark and once again the winds and the sea conspire to slow your progress. The rapid travel has carried you a good days sail north and the air is bitter cold. At least it is dry for now. 

OOC: He watched a little TV, but he's demanding a bit more attention now. How about another roll.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

11 lol


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

You pass another night moving slowing, but progressing. While it remains cold, nothing untoward appears to happen.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 5, 2009)

With the breaking of dawn Michael will go to the quarterdeck early. He will take direct command of the ship and allow the normal officers with the duty to rest for a sixteen hours.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

Michael finds the quarterdeck a chilly place as the Retribution moves further and further north. The sun peeks out briefly given some respite, but as the afternoon wears on darker and dark clouds appear. 

OOC: Another roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2009)

oh well just an 8


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

No question, a storm is coming. The issue is just how back will it be. Soon enough you find out. The waves toss the little ship and the winds and freezing rain are miserable, but the crew is getting better with every day. You manage to ride out the storm and by midday the weather breaks with clear sky on the horizon. No crewmen are lost, but there are some injuries and some minor damage to the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2009)

With the respite from the storm, Michael will again order everything to be dryed out, repairs made and the ship inspected for any damage. The course will contineu as plotted. If the sorcess is awake Michael will ask her for assistance in making good time in an effort to outrun the storm.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

The damage is quickly repaired. Remona comes on deck and once more sets up her ritual for wind. 

OOC: D20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

yea me lol an almight 11


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

OOC: That's better than last time out by 2.

The sorceress is obviously getting better at this. She whisks the ship along on a straight and powerful wind for nearly half a day. The miles fly by and everyone's spirits are lifted. Near midnight she finally collapses and is taken below by Nac'Losin and Lady York. The Lady had stood by Remona all during her ritual, bringing her tea and food as she worked.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2009)

MIcahel will watch the pair with interest then on an odd occasion catch Nicohlas eye and nod toward the pair.  Having rested during the day. Michael will assume command of the ship for the evening giving the night crew  a break  just as he did for the day crew/


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

The rest of the night passes uneventfully except for the sighting of a couple of icebergs. They are becoming more numerous as you get closer to the port of icewatch. It is so peaceful that Michael is tempted to drift off to sleep in the warmth of the brazier burning near him. Just after dawn a pod of whales is seen cavorting off the port beam. This is generally considered a good omen. Nicolas comes to talk over breakfast. A simple affair as the stores of fresh food are starting to run short. 

"I've watched Lady York and Remona. There doesn't seem to be anything there other than the natural friendship that one might expect to arise between two of the very few human women aboard. Giuseppe continues follow York around like a puppy. She is clearly concerned that we arrive in Icewatch as soon as possible and I think that is why she urges the Sorceress to greater effort on our behalf."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2009)

"Keep an eye out if you dont mind..i don't know who yet but i feel as if we have a spy aboard....i dont know it  but just feel it...we have so many new crew etc"  Michael will then ask Grond how things are coming with the giants and ogiers and check in with Chandar"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2009)

The half-giants are more tolerant of the cold than most of the crew and have the strength to do some pretty demanding works. The Ogres however, don't much care for the cold or the long voyage and are a little restless. Their latest concern is that their larger size should entitle them to a bigger daily ration of grog. Grond, Nicolas and Chandar will be on high alert for a spy. Like the other reptilian crew members, Chandar is hampered by the cold. He's been forced to stay below decks for most of the week. He's a little grumpy because he's already lost a month's pay to Nac'Losin playing gin rummy.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2009)

Michael will take it all under advisment and then turn in with the breaking of dawn.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

OOC: I like the way you handled things in the four lands ooc thread. Best to nip that stuff in the bud. Took me an hour to get caught up reading three days of posts over there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks..it just caught me at a bad time and I was in no mood for  etc..

Michael will hopefully sleep the sleep of the blessed and will arise around 3pm to once again check on the ship and make his rounds.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

Michael does have a restful day and upon rising mid-afternoon he finds the ship in good shape. He is surprised at the setting sun. As he has moved further north the days are getting shorter. 

OOC: Another d20 roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah me   15


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

The Retribution is blessed with another two days of good weather and favorable winds. Commander Becket, who has a fondness for maps and navigation comes to Michael excited. "Well, Captain, we've made great time. I think two more days shall put us in sight of the coast and two more should see us to the harbor at ice watch. My compliments to you and your crew."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2009)

"that is good news indeed...could I perhaps see your maps at some point"

 Micahel asks.

"Have you decided upon a course of action"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

The Commander is happy to compare his maps with your own fine charts. He has one that has a few details your own lack. It is fresh from the Imperial Geological Survey. 

His plan is to put one of his men ashore before you reach Icewatch and to try and have the other disappear into the populace of the city itself.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2009)

Michael will have Wilum make the changes to the existing charts......."Just let us know waht you need Captain..


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2009)

"When we sight land if you would be so good as to give us a few minutes of your time I would be most appreciative."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2009)

"Why of couse" Michael responds..

Michael will then summon Grond and Chandar. "Were getting close to our foes..lets add a roving squad moving about the ship as a precaution. And I wish an additional squad ready for action at the first sign of trouble."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

Squads are assembled and precautions are made. NacLosin asks for a moment of your time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2009)

"Anytime madame" Michael replies and asks for a pot of tea to be sent up


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

"Captain, as I've gone about the ship cleansing and setting wards the last two days I've begun to sense a presence. I think that something unnatural is lurking about the ship. Maybe not inside or not entirely on this plane, but something is amiss. Several of the runes I've placed have been occluded by a rime of salt and frost rendering them powerless."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2009)

"I was afraid or something like this but did not know how it would mainfest" Michael says.."Is it in more or less one location or is it wide spread like it is moving. could you tell me where you have sensed it within the ship"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

"I've only gotten a vague sense of its presence, never a definite feeling that it was in a particular place. The rime it has left behind has been scattered in half a dozen places, always unoccupied dark spaces." 

OOC: Did you get a chance to look at the draft character I sent you for the game at the cabin?


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2009)

OCC: Yes i like it i have been working on it a little but love it


"Well that is a problem, do you think light would help sheild us. I mean placing light sources in those dark areas to do away with shadows"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2009)

"Hmm, it might. It would depend on the nature of the enemy. We could certainly try it."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2009)

Let's try it then..and I will have Willum go about the ship siniging songs of protections, of hope, of love, of live etc. Combined with what you and the soreccors are doing this three pronged defensive action may welll help out"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

Nac'Losin nods, "I acquired a small cask of holy oil that I could fill blessed lamps with and we could place them throughout the ship. That combined with Willum's efforts and Remona's might flush our mysterious foe into the open. You should have all hands standing ready."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 3, 2009)

"That madam is a most excellent idea, I would have never even considered that...this may be something we do on a regular basis giving the evil we seem to be fighting..I must give it some thought....as you suggest I will have the crew stand to a noon, that should give us the maximum light as possible"

MIchael will pass and send runners to Chandar, Grond, Guiessppie, and the other officers"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

OOC: Okay, back from my little vacation and trying to get caught up. 

As noon approaches the crew assembles as ordered and the preparations are made. Nac'Losin has prepared and placed the lamps carefully. Willum leads the crew in a rousing tune that he has improvised from a ditty about spring cleaning. 

Any other preparations you want to make?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2009)

No not that i can think of


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

What ever you might have been expecting, the result is initially disappointing. The lamps are lit, the crew sings and Nac'Losin makes her way about the ship with a foul smelling incense swinging. The men stand tense and ready for 10 minutes or so. Then just as people are starting to convince themselves that there is no danger, Michaela's nose wrinkles at a strange smell, a mix of grave, tomb and salt. The air takes on a noticeable chill on the quarter deck...


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2009)

"Ware your self it is present" Michaael calls out and trys to locate the source"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: I'm a little pressed for time, but I'll get things going tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2009)

Micheal's words are barely out of his mouth when the temperature drops even more dramatically and a roughly man-sized whirlwind of icy salt water droplets comes behind him and tears at his flesh with salt and cold. (19 damage)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2009)

*Bump*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 7, 2010)

Feeling the icy attack Michael will turn and let lose with fire enhanced eldritch blast searing the creature for 52 points of fire damage....

Warlocks are very good with fire


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2010)

The flame seems to have an effect and the creature seems diminished. You hear a sharp intake of breath from some of the crew at the blast of fire on a ship. The sailor's fear of what fire can do to a ship is well established. Crossbows twang to little effect and an axe wielded by a Dwarf Marine passes through harmlessly. The swirling mass which looks a little like an air or water elemental surrounds the axe man and drops his dead dessicated body on the deck. It may be your imagination, but the thing seems a little larger after killing the Marine. Nac'Losin raises her holy symbol and calls a searing ray of light to blast the creature. Ramona tries magic missiles and they seem to have an effect as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 7, 2010)

Taking his cue from the ladies..michael will change to a postive energy twist to his blast of eldritch fire trying to counter act the negative field around it..

"Willum..gentlmen" sing of faith and love....raise your voice in song of joy and life..  Michael shots


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2010)

The song starts, ragged at first but growing in confidence and strength as Willum leads. The creature seems to diminish under the attacks and song. It starts moving aggressively in Willum's direction.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2010)

Thinking  quickly, Michael will go on the defensive weaving his eldritch energies and mite into a positvely charged shield that he will try to slowly force around the creature.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2010)

OOC: Roll a d20 and a will save.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2010)

D 20 is 14

Will save is 22


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

A shield of sorts forms, but it is only partially effective. It stops the creature's advance on the Bard, but it then turns its attention to Micheal. A cold creeps into his bones as the being directs a negative energy at him. But the Warlock's will is too strong and the attack is rebuffed. Nac'Losin extends a blessing and that further reduces the cold draining feel of the attack. Willum's voice never wavers. The marines switch tactics and shower the deck with holy water. Much of it freezes as it comes in contact with the creature, but an unearthly wail attests to its effectiveness.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2010)

Steady men we can win this...hold firm in your faith and we shall be victorious over evil..Michael calls out while trying to fold the semi effective shield back around the creatue..slowing his advance in any direction


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2010)

Micheal and the creature engage in a battle of wills for a few seconds, though it feels much longer. You sense that the creature is an elemental being of the dark cold depths of the sea. It is an ancient evil from the intersection of the negative plane with the planes of cold and water. Finally, the thing realizes it is in danger of being enveloped and it leaps free rocketing up a mast. Two crewmen are thrown to the deck by its passage, they are both battered by the fall and rimed with frostbite. The being pulls in cold and moisture blanketing the ship and icy fog. The sorceress and priestess manage to get off another spell each before the thing is hidden somewhere in the rigging by the fog.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2010)

Having somewhat planned for this..Michael will order that the warming braziers he had commisoned in the captial be lite to produce a couterdraft to the cold air descending.  He will then turn his energies to using blast of wind charged eldritch mite to push the cold air to the side of the ship thus freeing up a line of vision.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2010)

The braziers are lit and Micheal and the Sorceress get they wind working in their favor. Soon the swirling creature is visible on a spar well above the deck. Archers dip arrows and bolts in holy water and fire a volley. It seems to have some effect, but not much.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2010)

More than one way to skin a cat hey say "michale comments "Gentlment please bring up a few kegs of holy water and place in a barrell then rig a fire pump and hose to it so that we may douse this creauter...while they are doing this michale will contiume to trhow positive energy at the beast


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2010)

As Michael, Remona and Nac'Losin continue to blast the thing, the crew continues to sing and finally the fire hose ends the foul creature's existence.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2010)

'Interesting creature"  Stand down  men.....lets get the ship cleaned up and back in order..then inviting the ladies to his cabin he says "any idea what that was"?


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2010)

"A foul thing, some elemental creature of cold, water and negative energy," notes Nac'Losin. "Yes, most unpleasant, an old basic thing. Not cunning or goal directed. I think someone sent it here. It would not be here by chance. It had to be summoned from a place of cold darkness," adds the sorceress as she hands her little pig a bit of carrot. "Such things do dwell occasionally is the dark uninhabited places of the world, but I am inclined to agree that this thing did not come here by chance."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 24, 2010)

Most intersting..michael says...we are indebit to you ladies for your efforsts..please rest as you may need as i fear we will need you to reset and strengthen the wards on a continusal basis..


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

They both nod and soon make their way out to make a check on the wards before retiring. 

The seas are calm, but an ominous cloud lurks to the south. The winds are shifting and the glass says a storm is likely.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2010)

Michale will then check on the ship himself and keep the course going towards icewatch.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

The ship is sound. The amphibians are starting so show some strain from the cold. They move slowly and mostly stay close to heat sources. The other crew can pick up the slack and they did rouse themselves for the fight, but the continued cold is going to start to have an effect eventually. Your course set, you should reach Icewatch in 36 to 48 hours.

OOC: Care to roll a d20 and a d12?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 1, 2010)

d20  is a icky 10  

d12 is a 7


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

Ice build up leads to a nasty fall for one of the crew. With luck and Nac'Losin's magic he'll recover, but he may have a permanent limp. Just before sunset on the second day a call of 'land ho' rouses everyone. By the time the light fades the glow of the little city of Icewatch is clearly visible. Torches, cook fires and even the occasional magical light give the city a rosy glow in the cold gloom of evening. A handful of heavily laden ships can be seen at anchor in the sheltered bay. No doubt they are preparing to depart in haste on the morning tide as the trading season is near its end and winter storms could close the port soon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2010)

"Spread the word, we will want shorter watches and roving watches as we planned" Michale will tell Chandar.  "I am sure there are other more praticale sources for warmth besides fire....lets find them Cpt. Mangrum and see if we can make it comfortable for the crew"..michale then assk that the intelligence service officer join him. "we will pull into port tomorrow....make such plans as you need"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

Commander Becket presents himself as requested. "Very good Captain. As we discussed before I would like to slip a couple of my men when you offload cargo. I know it is not uncommon for a few men to jump ship in port so I don't think this will result in any risk to you or your ship. I expect it is unlikely for men to jump ship in such a godforsaken frost pit as this, but as long as that is your story you should be shielded. I an Sargent MacAbee will be going ashore in an official capacity and will be content if you treat us as simply passengers. Again I want to thank you for your help. As one last favor to the Imperial Office of External Threats, I would ask you to take some dispatches back with you and pass them on to the first Imperial representative you encounter on your way back to the Empire. Any Port Authority in Crosscroft or where ever you make landfall should be good enough. I have some reports ready now and I'll have more when you are ready to sail. If you'd be so good as to send a runner a couple of hours before you ship out, I'll be able to give you the most up to date report possible as you'll likely be one of the last ships out this season. Again, on behalf of the Empire, I thank you for the fine passage north."  He pats his stomach. "We shall especially miss the services of Grumbar. Is there anything else you would have of me?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

Chandar and Mangram get to work as ordered. When you have finished with Commander Becket, a midshipman informs you that Marjory York is requesting a few minutes of your time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2010)

"I am glad I could be of service to you, and we shall do what you request" Michael says

"That will be fine but please have Grond attend as well" Michael comments being a sucpious person...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael comments being a suspicious person...




OOC: Now what has happened to Michael to make him that way...

Marjory comes in wearing her best clothes. Including a large man's signate ring Michael has never noticed before. Grond takes a position to the side and tries to look casual, but Michael can tell he is tensed for action.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2010)

"How may we help you Lady Marjory"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2010)

OOC: Gotta make some there and back again trips to Nashville and Jackson the next two days, so it will be Friday before I'm able to do any significant posting.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

The lady has dressed in her best clothes and taken considerable effort with her appearance. "Captain, thank you for taking the time to see me. I must get ashore as soon as possible. I have an urgent meeting to attend."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 29, 2010)

"At this hour"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2010)

"I am racing the calendar Captain. I have a claim to press and I must do it no later than noon tomorrow. I know nothing of the layout of the Icewatch and so must proceed with all haste in order to be sure that I am not late."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2010)

"Very well, We will arrange what we can arrange to take you ashore..it may be an hour or so..so please gather your thing"

Michael will then nod to grond to have Nicolas be in the boat party and slip ashore..to determine the lay of the land.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

The woman obviously realizes she's been dismissed, but she hesitates on her way to the door. "Em Captain, if I might beg a moment more of you time. You see, I am alone here. I have names of some people who might be able to help me, but you see I could also have enemies intent on preventing me. I don't mean to be a burden, but if you could see your way clear to loaning me a couple of your stout men for a day or two, I'd be happy to pay for their services as escorts, body guards really..."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

OOC: Our luck never fails, you finally have time to post this week and I'm behind from the holiday and down with a head cold. Anyway, I should be able to post regularly the next few days baring mishaps. Gonna crank up your games this weekend?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2011)

*Bodyguards*

"You may approach Col. Chandar and make arragements to that effect" Michael says.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

"Thank you Captain." With a slight bow she takes her leave and proceeds to prepare. Nicolas makes his own preparations.

The port is relatively quiet compared to those in the Empire proper. While a lot of trade goes on here only the biggest most disciplined ships survive the run. Thus, the port only holds a few large vessels in orderly array. A few small local hide boats that any decent sailor wouldn't trust on a ladies decorative pool are pull up on the flanks of the port. Hard short northmen in heavy furs mend nets, sharpen knives and prepare tackle around the small craft.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2011)

Finishing up in his cabin and setting things best he can..Michael will take a small party ashore after they are docked to check in with the harbor master and take a quick glance around for trading opporutnies and a venue to sell his cargo.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2011)

Finnian, the Empire's man in Icewatch is a morose fellow in a uniform heavily lined with fur. Icewatch is not a posting of choice. He receives you with solemn decorum. "I don't believe we've met Captain. The trading here mostly takes place at a tavern called the Red Lady. The market space provided by the locals for trade is outdoors and hardly hospitable on a good day." He examines your papers in an off-hand fashion and bids you good day if there is nothing else?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Icewatch*

Michael will take his leave of the man and walk to the inn looking at the wares that can be seen so far..thinkng that furs would be a great buy right now...and of superior quality due to the animals having a winter coat he will keep his eye looking out for them...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2011)

Furs are the commodity of choice at Icewatch along with smoked and dried fish, and on the high end enchanted hunting weapons made by local shamans.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2011)

*Goods*

As he enters the "Red Lady" Michael will take a comfortable table/seat in a conveient place that is open to the public but not front an center. As he awaits the barmaid to attend he will light one of the Teger Supermo's and let the smoke begin to filter around the room..thinking that this would be the best way to gain an interest..after all what are they going to be doing all winter but being indoors...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2011)

J. Alexander said:


> As he enters the "Red Lady" Michael will take a comfortable table/seat in a convenient place that is open to the public but not front an center. As he awaits the barmaid to attend he will light one of the Teger Supermo's and let the smoke begin to filter around the room..thinking that this would be the best way to gain an interest..after all what are they going to be doing all winter but being indoors...




A blocky woman, likely a Wheelander rather than a local, approaches and gives you a rundown on the fare. The food is pretty basic and heavy on the local fish and game. The wine list is surprisingly good, but the prices are double what you'd pay back home. 

Looking around the room you'd guess the folk here are mostly factors who broker local goods. Hardly any Northmen are present. Most of the folk are sitting along or clustered in twos and threes talking shop. When you light up a couple of folks notice immediately. A weather beaten old sailor reading an old broadsheet likely brought in by a ship in the last day or so, but having been printed in the Empire proper weeks ago looks up and takes his pipe out of his mouth to stare openly at your cigar. A couple of other fellow take note as well. One beefy dwarf at the bar calls for a bottle and two glasses and walks over. "Have a drink on me? I see you're new here."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2011)

*Icewatch*

"My Pleasure, and thank you" Micahel yes..offering the dwarf a chair.."yes indeed my first foray up here at the request of a few good customers..."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2011)

"Sevestapol Ironhammer at your service." The dwarf walks with a careful gate that suggests he is as used to walking while reeling drunk as a sailor is to walking on a rolling deck. His florid face supports the notion that this dwarf finds drink a constant companion. However, his voice is not slurred and his hands are steady as he pours you a strong Dwarven Cognac of exceptional quality. "A little something to take the chill off." There is a roaring fire in the hearth here and a braziers at the edges of the room. It is comfortably warm in here, but smokey.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2011)

*IceWatch*

"Michael Stormwarden" michael says as he extends his hand. 'Yes that would indeed be most welcome" Michale then will pick up his cigar case on the table and remove the top showing the dwark two more grand supemeos and one of the other upper brands he got off the noble at meramids rest.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2011)

Sevestapol the dwarf takes a sip of his drink, "To your health sir!" perhaps in an attempt to cover his excitement. "You have fine taste in Cigar's for a human" he says in good humor. "Is that perhaps a part of your cargo? The locals would never appreciate such quality, but I might be able to help you move them."  His eyes twinkle in merriment as the wheeling and dealing commences.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2011)

*Icewatch*

taking a sip also mIchale will respond " Yes I do ?" then smiling he will add "Interesting..I was lead to belive my cargo of fine goods would turn a handsome profit so late in the season..perhaps it was wrong and I shall just buy.."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

"You mistake me Captain, while the locals do not have the refined tastes to appreciate your goods, those of us who live and work here in the cold dark dull winter are in desperate need of such amusements as we can get. Thus, there is a small but very eager market for quality items such as cigars, fine wine, tea, food, books and other such diversions. For the locals, tools, basic foodstuffs, cloth, ale, healing herbs, wool etc. always sell well. "


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*IceWatch*

Then it appears I may have some success after all....of these items you mentioned for both locals and business people I have and all of it is from superior to excellent quality. But my wish is to really turn it into some high end furs and  unusal items...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

"Yes, the holy grail of our little snow drift. Being new here you could well stumble around until the harbor is frozen in for the season trying to make the contacts you'd need to buy the really fine furs. Sure, there are lots of locals out there with moldering piles of poorly tanned animal hides of various sorts. But to get the really valuable animals and the finest quality you need someone who knows the right people." He takes another gulp of his drink and fixes you with his best salesman's grin and 'you can trust me' locking of the eyes. "For a modest commission I could do the legwork and make sure you set sail in plenty of time to avoid the freeze which could start any day now. Trust me Captain you'd rather sail your ship through the very gates of hell than spend the winter here."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*IceWatch*

"I think we can reach an agreement beneficial to us both, MIchael says then adds, I have always profited in many ways from my Dealings with Clan McKay and I would like to see a successulf filling of their order....Perhaps you would care to dine with me tonight aboard my ship to see the wares we have to offer.

In fact. Michael says and turns to one of the twins..and accepts a small box of cigars from him, and hands it to him..a small token of my appreciation in advance.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2011)

OOC: spot check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spot  Check*

Spot check 22


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2011)

Michael observes Sevastipol's eyes widen just a bit at the mention of clan McKay and the old sailor with the pipe and the newspaper nods meaning fully toward the door as he passes you on his way out. He intentionally walks behind the dwarf to give his signal. 

"Very nice, thank you Captain. I'd be honored to dine with you this evening. The Retribution was it? Odd name for a merchant vessel."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2011)

*IceWatch*

"Yes indeed,named in honor of a bad business deal that turned out better in the end, Michale says..then adds.."say 5pm then"..and takes his leave of the dwarf and exits the room by the door the old sailor took


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2011)

The dwarf raises his glass in final salute, "Until this evening then."  

Michael finds the Sailor, now bundled against the cold in a rich plaid scarf and thick woolen pea coat with heavy gold buttons. The man stands in the lea of a column lighting his pipe with a tindertwig. "Afternoon Captain, lads," he says with a nod to each of you. Getting the pipe lit, he clamps it between his teeth and slips his hands into his pockets. "Thought we might chat a bit sailor to sailor if you've a mind to learn where the reefs are here abouts as it were."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2011)

*Icewatch*

Michael simply replies "Absoltley"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2011)

"That sot Sevestipol ain't a bad sort. Oh he'll try to get the toughest deal he can and maybe exaggerate a bit, but he's fairly honest. 'Ware the locals though. The lot that hangs about here with their moldy furs are alright, but them that stays in the shadows. The ones who really run things here are a dangerous lot."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2011)

So rumor has it Michael comments..but alas i do have a special business commission that is paying very handsome that i need to fufill...i have a client who wishes some of the darker items to be found up here..not my usual cargo  but they made a very enticing offer..


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2011)

"You play with fire Captain. That means dealing with the bad uns I warned you about. You won't make as much on furs and such, but you can't spend the money if you end up a slave to the magic of the shadowy ones." He glances about nervously before continuing. "They deal in control and necromancy. I've seen more than one come back from seeking them out with a hollow look in his eye and no will of his own left. A terrible fate to be sure. That's if they come back at all." The already chill air seems to have grown colder as the sailor speaks of these horrors.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2011)

we need to perhaps tlak in a more private place.. i am willing to pay handsomely for a chart around those shoals..


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2011)

"I've an office up the street if you've a mind. It is warmer and more private. 'Aberdeen and sons Import and Export'. I'll not turn away a reasonably consulting fee if I can be of service to you."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2011)

Tomorrow then say tenish in the morning ?  Michale asks..i will bring a sample of my goods so that you may consult properly.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2011)

"Very good Captain. Do take care and I shall expect you in the morning." His tone becomes much more formal as a couple of northmen draped in heavy furs approach. "You can find several fur dealers in the main square sir. Good Day." With that he clamps his pipe back between his teeth and ambles down the street with the rolling gait of one long accustomed to shipboard life. The two northmen pass without apparent interest in you, but something about them raises your hackles none the less.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2011)

With  a signal to his  escourt, such as it is, to form up Michael will head to the square and look at furs  in order to keep up the pretext. However as his hackels rise, Michael will take a moment to mug and number the two as well as to do a quick search of the area.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

The furs on display here prove to be a disappointment. They are of fairly common animals and not the finest example nor the best preserved. The two men look much like other Northmen, but Michael suspects he's been subjected to a detect magic and perhaps more during their passing. They too linger in the marketplace, and while not overtly watching you, they don't wander out of eyesight for very long either. 

One of the lads accompanying you leans in close and says, "Captain, I know you'll think I'm crazy, but I think that bird is following us." Indeed, there is an Icehawk, a small northern bird of prey circling the market, though you cannot say for certain it is following you.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2011)

Michael will note the bird and continue about his business in a very mudane and boring fashion...while letting, in a clumsey attempt to be conspirateral, that he is looking for exotic cargo so as to bait the trap and have them approach him


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2011)

The Icehawk and the two suspicious Northmen continue to circle Michael as he makes the rounds of the small town of Icewatch. The sky starts to darken early and Michael feels he's making little progress.

OOC: Make a diplomacy or gather information check which ever is better.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2011)

Diplomacy  27


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

As Michael is about ready to give up for the day he passes a fur dealer that he spoke with earlier. The man gives a sly wink and then calls loudly. "You've bought no furs sailor man. Come give my wares another look. I might have something you missed at first glance. Finest furs in the north these are." Despite the jolly sales pitch and the bitter cold you see beads of sweat on the man's forehead. He casts a wary eye for the men who have been dogging you all day.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 29, 2011)

"Simply good sir, I have found none that have caught my fancy".."I am looking for some ice cougar or even the larger polar bear furs of the finest quality for my clients"..Michael says as he walks over. "He will silently singal his escourt to stand ready"


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2011)

"Is it really furs you'll be wanting or did you have something more...interesting in mind?" asks the man in a low conspiratorial voice. He gestures grandly at the furs and raises his voice. "Ice Cougar, I've got the finest Ice Cougar in the market sir. Just feel the softness of this fur. Have you felt anything softer outside a ladies boudoir? I thought not." He leans in close to give you a chance to respond. While your men tense up there is no obvious threat. The Northmen who have been watching you are some distance away talking with another trader. Though the bird continues to circle lazily.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

"This does seem to be of passable quality" MIchael says and lowering his voice..he adds "I have several commissions to buy goods of a much more diverse and exotic manner"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2011)

"I thought you were a discerning buyer. Of course such things are tightly controlled and subject to extensive government oversight." He pats the furs again. "I know you'll find these furs to your liking." Then he continues in a softer voice. "There might be items to be had in less formal channels..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael will say..it depends on the type of discretion and exotic nature:  then loudly he will say.."These seem likely ..I will tke them and gesture to all the ice cougar furs" as he pays he will let show one of the forged letters of credit in the amount of 100k gp.."
AS  you can see my clients are willing to pay


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2011)

The man's eyes widen as he sees the letter. More beads of sweat appear despite the cold. "Very good sir, I'll have these brought to your ship this evening." He continues in a lower voice. "Some samples will be included..."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2011)

"Thank you"..Michale will make his way back to the ship and alert the priestess and the sorceress and other key figures to see to the wards on the ship. Michael will then sadly inform the crew that there will be no liberty in this port.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delays. Been very busy of late. Not likely to get better for a couple of weeks. 

The crew is restless and cold. The lack of liberty is not likely to go over well, but the crew is loyal. 

The Icehawk appears to follow you back to the ship and circles a bit before moving off. 

There seems to be a good bit of activity around the dock. A lot of locals wandering about. They all appear to be on legitimate errands, but with relatively little actually going on at the ships it seems out of balance.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2011)

Michael will have the ready squad double to two..and will increase the number of sentres by 25% giving the surplus crew. Then he will ask the priestess and the sorceress to see to the wards and ask them to prepare one specail room heavil warded to revice tonights crago. He will then ask willum to move about the crew and sing a few of his songs to cheer them..singing of summer and wine...and will await nicholas report.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2011)

OOC: Refresh my memory, what did you have Nicolas working on?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2011)

nicholase was going to noise about and pikc up gossip and rumors


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicolas returns just after pitch dark. He is sporting fresh wounds and chilled to the bone. He pours himself a stiff brandy, falls into a chair and asks simply, "I don't suppose Nac'Losin is about. I could use the services of a healer."  She has to be summoned from a hot bath, but arrives promptly draped in heavy robes and a fur lined cloak, only her reptilian snout and gloved hands protrude from the heavy cloak.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2011)

OOC: Unfortunately, I don't expect to post much until Friday as I will be lounging at the beach or driving until then.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 31, 2011)

Let me quess you had  a very cold and interesting welcom?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2011)

Nac'Losin provides the requested healing and waits to hear the tale. She treats arrow wounds, some nasty scratches and what looks like frost bite, likely of magical origin. 

"Cold indeed. Got lured into a bit of a trap. These guys really don't like outsiders. I'm not sure how, but they made me as an interloper almost immediately. They must have some sort of secret signals that I didn't give. I thought I was in and next thing I knew I was in a pit full of some sort of wicked frost cats with sharp claws and icy breath." 

He shudders and takes another sip of brandy. "I managed to get out of that and then spent the next several hours evading the hunters they sent after me. Hard men all."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2011)

"interesting" Michael says and will pour himself a nice drink and offer both nicholas and the priestess a beverage. Taking a few more minutes in silence Michael will muse. "they know were here and they know we know they know we are here, so what do to......they are expecting something stealthy and something sneakey, thus Nicholas reception. I feel we need to do something unexpected, something so over the top that it will catch them offguard and maybe generate an knee jerk reaction.   With a wicked gleam in his eye Michale will say "Before i summon the others and put it on the table..you may want to ask yourself  just how adventeruous and bold you are feeling"

With  that Michale will summon his council to meet in 30 minutes, he will ask Grond, Chandar, the Sorceress, William, the priestess, and the two lieutiants. He will ask ask grumbar to prepare a small tray of nibbles.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2011)

The council is assembled as ordered and all arrive in less than 30 min. Grumbar has some bite sized meat pies steaming from the oven with a piquant sauce that makes them even hotter, sliced pears that are a little soft but marvelously sweet from their mildly over ripe state, molasses oat cookies fortified with dried fruits and chunky with nuts, a yellow and a blue cheese as well as steaming pots of tea with milk, honey and even the last of his store of fresh lemons. 

The council members look surprisingly fresh for the early morning hour with the exception of the Sorceress who's hair is still pinned up for sleeping and who is wrapped in a thick fur robe over sleeping gown. Her little pig familiar is still dozing on her lap, but does rouse himself to eat a pear slice or two. The reptilian/amphibian members of the council are also thickly wrapped against the cold. Chandar makes a brave showing, but his normally glistening dark lizard-man hide is pale where visible and he moves very slowly. 

All seem eager for some action. Laying about in this frosty climate has left them all restive. Grumbar stokes the braziers and tipples a bit of Dwarven Ruby from a crystal flask, a fiery liquor said to be strong enough to prepare a dwarf warrior to face dragon flames, into the tea of any who are interested. Nac'Losin holds out her mug for a double shot and even the Sorceress has a nip in her tea, but struggles to get it down. Chandar seems a bit revived as the warmth spreads through his massive body. They exchange few pleasantries and soon all eyes are on the Captain in expectation.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2011)

*Dangerous Gambit*

As they have assembled Michale will wait for a few moments and then say" They know we are here, and as I have realated earlier, they know we know that that know that we know  etc.... and are expecting something stealthy, and sneakey as been our custom. Perhaps we need a more bold gambit, something that will unsettle them and get the to move in haste. We have in our possession certain items that they want back. I propose we basically announce the fact that we are here to ransom these items and set a time limit of 48 hours. After which we will leave icewatch. This will unsettle them and perhaps force their hand. It will also keep them guessing as to our intention, which while I do wish to carry the fight to them, I feel that we need no longer belabor the issue, to date we have exacted a lot from them in regards to their actions and failing their response, we close the books and move on"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2011)

The group becomes more animated at the prospect of action. 

"That might make them engage in a frontal assault. We know they have little in the way of proper warships, but they could send a sizable boarding party out in little boats. Perhaps if we lay off a bit from shore to give us plenty of warning," suggests a lieutenant.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2011)

*Dangerous Gambit*

"Yes in this instance it may truly well be a test of brute strength,,but i fear they will bring magic to bear as well..we may be safer docked, yes a sitting target  but it makes it a bit harder to swarm us on all sides...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2011)

Nac'Losin chuckles. "I thought the cold was supposed to shrink balls not make them bigger. A bold plan indeed."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2011)

*End Games*

"That is what i am counting on, them not being able to quite grasp the idea that we are so bold as to sail in and offer one or two of the items up for ransome. It will either flush them out by pissing them off and them attacking or it will be a small delegation to test our intentions, needless to say they will have to surface for that also?

So unless there is an objection, just how shall we phrase our missive,, perhaps thru a song delivered by our wandering minstral?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2011)

Said minstrel pales at the suggestion. "Do they kill the messenger in these parts." 

But Willum is soon considering his approach. "Who do we go to? I thought this was all shadowy hush hush stuff. Will some of the local contacts you've made be able to help guide us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2011)

How about a song you can develope around the them.."Treasurser lost at Mermaids Rest can be reddemed with Treasuer Chest's...that is something they should pick up on...and perhaps...Icey Power put to rest by those who wielded fire's best....

Pretty much to the point..........
The we will post hand bills annoucning our departure in 48 hours all over the town..simpley stating those who wish to trade should do so....


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2011)

"Hmmm, let me see what I can do..." Willum is soon humming and jotting down lines while others set about preparing hand bills. 

Chandar asks, "Any special preparations you want us to make? I suggest we put as many men to rest as possible now going to a skeleton crew with mostly sailors rather and marines standing watches and then double the watch with marines as soon after the songs and hand bills go out. The sailor can then rest."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2011)

"lets  go ahead and telegraph our intentions, it will reinforce the idea that we expect some sort of reaction. "Rig the boarding nets along both sides so as to give our men some reach with their spears etc and slow them down. Further run more along the water line to either side so as to entangle any swmmiers.

 Each man on watch is to have a thunder stone to throw and that shall be our second alarm. Myself, the priestess and all those capable will refresh and set more wards against attacks.  Seek permission to set braziers along the pier, explaing to the port officers if necessary were trying to maintain the health of our crew who are ill adapted to cold, overpay if necessary for the coal or wood so at to form a permiter of light along the dockside.  Laterns in the masts and overlooking the water as well. As for the windows here, we will heavily shutter them and all ports. 3 guards at least at each major bulkhead and cargo hold,  roving patrols of 3 to network them at odd intervearls.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2011)

Nets are strung and long spears laid on. Lanterns are lit and hung. Including both natural and magical flame. 

After a couple of modest bribes, the dock authorities make no complaint about the braziers on shore as long as your men put sufficient sand around them to protect the docks in case one is knocked over. 

Most of the ports were already sealed against the cold and so that presents little problem. 

Checking the wards you find some breaches to suggest that scrying has occurred or at least been attempted. They are soon replaced and strengthened. 

A small fleet of sturdy local long boats are arrayed on shore near the docks and lots a fur clad hunters armed with harpoons, bows and long knives are milling about. Rumor has it that a whale hunt is about to take place this morning.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

*EndGame*

Michale will summon "Guiessipp" and have him gather the five best marksmen we have with firearms. While they are being gathered, MIchale will unlock the case that holds the 8 Long Muskets he had made that spit forth a lower key verson of his eldritch blast, "Each musket transforms the ball it shoots into a 5d6 eldritch blast but they still have to be loaded maunal and are subject to your range restrictions."

when they are assembled he will issue them the muskets and tell them to stay in his cabin so they can quickly ascend to the quarter deck as anasty suprise.

then he will talk to chandar, and say "Now if I was my opponet I would do exactly like they are doing to fix our attention..but they know we are expecting something like that and would try something stealthy or from another direction. but if they give is credit then they know we will be suscipious of this and be expecting a sneakey attack,,I am betting the boats will lauch, they will do a small sneakey diversionary attack and then hit with the boats...lets makes plans accordinly col.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 30, 2011)

The marksmen soon have their weapons at the ready. Being the skilled professionals they are they soon start to tinker with sites and oil triggers getting the weapons set up to their ideal standard. 

The 'whale hunt' is slowing getting together. A fairly large number of men seem to be assembling. At this point Col. Chandar sees a force roughly half the size of your own forces counting all hands down to the galleymen who assist Grumbar. 

A few of the folks blessing the hunt seem to be shamans or casters of some sort. 

Chandar starts issuing orders per your thoughts on how the attack might come down.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 31, 2011)

*End Games*

Seeing as how they are going to have to attack in cluster, Michael has an intersting thought..he will have to the small light catapults, which are on swivels loaded with a mix of true thunderstones and the ones he modifed to act as depth charges....he will instruct the crews to put lite tension on the springs so as to scatter them close to the ship as the fall from the sky...."Will be an interesting welcome especially if we can catch them in a cluster


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Seeing as how they are going to have to attack in cluster, Michael has an interesting thought..he will have to the small light catapults, which are on swivels loaded with a mix of true thunderstones and the ones he modified to act as depth charges....he will instruct the crews to put lite tension on the springs so as to scatter them close to the ship as the fall from the sky...."Will be an interesting welcome especially if we can catch them in a cluster




The human Lieutenant overseeing the artillery grins, "Most interesting indeed Captain. We'll make feel right welcome we will." He pulls together a couple of Sargents and explains the idea. Soon all three men are grinning and fanning out to crews to make it happen. 

Michael notices Nac'Losin and the Sorceress conferring by the rail as the Sorceresses little pig cavorts about trying not to get stepped on by men running about making preparations. Nac'Losin is puffing on one of the finer cigars from the trade stores. Seeing Michael they motion him over.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 3, 2012)

*End Games*

Walking over to the ladies michael will say "How may i assist you ladies"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2012)

The sorceress comments, "I just thought you should know Captain that we are being Scryed. We've both felt it." Nac'Losin nods, and Remona continues. "I don't think they can see below decks thanks to our wards, or if they could I believe we'd be aware of the break, but they can definitely see what's happening on deck, so if you've any tricks up your sleeve you might want to engage in a bit of deception."


OOC: Sorry for the delay, I've been a bit under the weather.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 8, 2012)

*End Games*

"I figured as much, but i did overlook it happening now, thank you ladies" then turning to face the dock he will stat pointing at areas "If you ladies would not mind, please nod as if were discussing something" after finishing with the ladies, Michael will find chandar and say "Lets put a nest of archer on the quarter deck and forcastle looking intently at the dockside, then prepare two squads armed with longswords just inside the wheel house and the forward storage to be able to rush on deck at our signal. Have me move into position thru the interior passages and not on deck."

Michael will then find Grond and say "Asseblye the heavies at each of the cargo ports. Tell them to be quite but to be ready to move onto the central deck at our signal. 

Michael will then walk around the deck looking at the dockside from various angles but will also devote some attention to the whale hunt..it is too obivious for him to totally ignore


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2012)

Careful observation pays off. There is a second party of men coming and going from a warehouse quite close to the ship. More men are coming in than are going back out and they appear to very heavily armed for dock workers. A couple of good sized boats have pulled up to unload at the next dock, but on careful observation it becomes clear they too are just going through the motions. These boats could carry upwards of twenty men each in a pinch and they would only have to make a few yards to be upon the Retribution. It would be easy enough for the men to run from the warehouse, leap into the boats and row to the Retribution in under a minute or simply attack from the dock. 

OOC: Care to make spot, nature, arcana and spellcraft checks?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 10, 2012)

Spot   18
Nautue 12
Arcan3 13
Spell Craft 21


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2012)

As Micheal continues to observe he notices a fog beginning to roll in. If it gets thick enough it will make watching the men on shore quite difficult. 

Micheal is fairly certain the Scrying, at least some of it, is coming from the Warehouse.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 12, 2012)

*end games*

Thinking to himself for a moment Michel will mutter so that the sorcerress and priested can hear him "This is going to get ugly"..."Grumbar....Where are you man, I told you I wanted that crap poured overboard before we hunkered down. Get up here man, Right now"  When Grumbar arrives Michael will give him a wink and say quietly, as much as you can pour oil to the stern and side as if your dumping bad quality soup or something..do it quickly" Then louder he will say as if the dwarf was arguing with him "I dont care if you call it a good soup or not, i said throw the entire batch of oily grap you call fish soup overboard and make me a choweder.

Then as if still in a rage he will add "Col. Chandar I told you i want squads for the landward side..no come here  man and tell me why you cant do such a simple task"...When he arrives Michael will say "Follow along as best you can. They do not know our true numbers we have roughly three times the crew one would expect and that balance in warriors. they are going to hit us from all sides at once i fear using this fog as cover, assembly what seems to be like the majority of a regular crew towards the landward side. Station the rest along the rest of the perimter...we will let them board if necessary they seaward side at which time we will have the reserves hit them from the stern and bow sides. Keep Grond in reserve for the center mass at my signal. 

Lt> Mangrum..."Where are those fog laterns, I dont want any suprise visitor4s..get them lit and posted now"

Turning back to the ladies he says "It is going to get rough, I fear we may have overplayed our hand a bit they are going to hit us with a heavy force. Do the best you can intially by offering some resistance to their attacks, the fold the defense as if you have been overwhelmed and tired out. At that point do what you can to dissapate the fog and prepare to unleash as much power as you can against the peremited of the ship starting about ten feet from us."

Willium he call out "Huge task for you man, can you sing us up a wind or something to help fight the fog. Start out as far as you  need to avoid detection time it to hit about five mintues after the fog hits us..


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2012)

Grumbar comes up on deck fuming and cursing in Dwarvish under his breath. Bloody Captain wouldn't know good soup if he was swimming in it... He begins to lash his own men verbally to attend to the task and soon buckets of oily slop are going over the side. He manages to pass close and whisper "I've held back a couple big pots on the boil to go over the side once company arrives." He continues on raving and tearing at his beard in such a convincing portrayal of Dwarven outrage at the slur on his cooking that Michael begins to wonder if he'll need a food taster just in case. 

Chandar takes his orders coolly and begins to move men about quietly below decks to assembly points just out of sight. Men will be able to rush the railings from below decks in seconds. 

Mangram sets about getting a few more lanterns out, but the men going out on the yards and such to place them are in fact the best marksmen. 

Nac'Losin nods and goes below to gather a few potions and other things, while Remona casts a defensive spell upon herself and checks her wands. 

Willum abandons his work on the song previously ordered and gets ready to lead the men in battle song and starts to spread the word on a variation on piece normally sung by sailors to call the wind for speed. 

The smell of very hot spicy Dwarven peppers boiling in hot oil stings Micheal's nose as sailors scurry about securing hatches and lines as well as making sure all the weapons and gear for repelling boarders is checked and re-checked.

Nac'Losin calls for some fresh fuel to be added to deck braziers to keep the temperature up for the amphibian troops and crew. She adds bundles of herbs and incense to promote healing, alertness and vigor. The tension is palpable in the air as the fog slowly thickens. Micheal hears a low chant coming from the warehouse and the 'whale hunters' on shore are manning their boats just as the fog steals them from sight.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 13, 2012)

*End Games*

Asssembly the officers, Michael will say quietly "It's just a matter of time now, a game of nerves. I know think it's going to be a cordinated attack from all sides..when the first ones hit lauch the catapults to the seaside. Use two volleys of the stones then switch to that central warhouse with flaming oil. I also want the oil lite as it will buy us time and protect us from one quarter.  After the second volley, i want the oil on the seaside and it light to from a floating wall of fire to hamper them"

Now lets prepare..


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2012)

"As you order Captain," Replies Mangram, but the assembled officers pale at the plan. All sailors fear fire most of all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 15, 2012)

In a low voice Micahel says "I know  tis a very dangerous plan, but perhaps it is something they would never expect and in that lies our opportunity to take the fight to them in such a way as to end it quickly"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2012)

The fog thickens obscuring your vision of the shore. Nac'Losin mutters about it being unnatural. She stubs out the remains of her cigar and takes her holy symbol in hand. 

Remona finishes up her protective casting and pulls a wand. 

Chandar stands boldly on the quarterdeck a massive two handed axe in hand. Officers try to follow his example and reassure the men. 

Willum stands near the mainmast tuning up and ready to play his part. 

The crew tenses visibly knowing battle is at hand. A couple of men scurry to the rail finding a sudden need to relieve themselves. A crossbow twangs and a bolt goes wildly skyward as a nervous marine grips a little too tightly. He reddens and begins to reload. These gaffs illicit only the barest of nervous laughter from the warriors awaiting the assault. 

OOC: Roll a spot check x3 for the lookouts and initiative.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 16, 2012)

Spot Check 1 =  13
Spot Check 2 = 18
Spot Check 3  15


Initative = base 18


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2012)

OOC: Sorry you must have posted right after I did and I missed it. 

The look outs are hampered by the fog, a smell of whale blubber and green fir branches also comes to you suggesting they are enhancing the fog with smoke. The first sign of the attack comes as a fight of hurled harpoons comes out of the fog on the seaward side. Half a dozen men are wounded or killed by the incoming missiles. A brace of them would have stuck in Remona's chest, but Michael catches a glimpse of flickering force magic as her shield spell turns them aside. The splash of oars can be heard, but the enemy is not yet visible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 18, 2012)

*end games*

Seeing that the harpoons have been lauched gives Michael a good indication that they are within range of his catapult trap. "Artilleryman, Count 5 and release" Gentlemen Stand to...prepare for boarders"    "Master Willum if you please" Then Cursing himself for not thiking of it earlier.  "Firemen man the pumps and lay out a spray to  either side of us..." Michale is operating that water will cause the fog  and smoke to dissapate some  as well as making any attackers hit with the water miserable  thus making opportunites for his crewman.

Archers fire at will at targets of opportunity,  ballistamen target that warehouse with firebolts.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2012)

Willum begins his song and the men take it up. Such magic is far from instant, but it does hearten the men to be doing something to help. 

The catapults fire, and you hear more splashes than crashes from the first volley, but boats become visible soon after and the next volley may prove more devastating. 

The men run for the pumps, but it will take some time to start to use them. The icy water should be quite unpleasant for the attackers. Archers and marksmen start to find targets as the enemy gets close.  

As the flaming ballista bolts fly they illuminate men running from the warehouse to attack the ship from the dock side. However, the wooden building does seem to be catching fire from the shots. Remona catches the lead boat in a burning hands from her wand. Nac'Losin puts healing magic to work for one of the Harpooned Marines. 

Suddenly the ship rocks precipitously knocking some men from their feat and a couple from the rigging. Something large, really large struck the ship from underneath. A large shape rises on the seaward side of the boat. A smell of death assails your nostrils. As the smoke clears a bit you see that an undead whale is pressing against the side of the ship holding it to the dock. The men in boat begin to leap onto the whale's back and use it like a ramp to reach the decks. The carry small picks, ice axes really, and use them by stabbing into the whale's flesh and pulling themselves along for purchase.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 20, 2012)

*End Games*

Silently cussing himself for not thinking of this obvious ploy, Michael shifts his gears.. "Light the fires gentlemen' he says  then adds "Archers, center on the the men coming from the warhouse and across the docks." Michael will then modify is eldritch blast into wall and unleash it the lenght of the whale  three times in rapid succession.

35 points of damge
24 points of damage
32 points of damage.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 20, 2012)

The blasts rip into charging men and throw great chunks of rotting whale flesh into the air. Several of the attackers slide into water not moving after the blasts but several reach the deck hurling their ice axes and drawing blades. 

Archers and marksmen pour fire into the attackers on the dock and flames rise up around the ship. 

Remona unleashes another wave of flame and Chandar leaps to engage the biggest and most powerful of the attackers on deck with his massive sword.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

Michael will let lose another wall of eldritch might along the seaside so as to appear to be defending it heavily hoping to force the attackers in a massive rush against the port side so they can counter it. 

28 first wave
19 second blast
30 third blast

As his troops seem to be holding their own for now he will keep the reserve below deck but will call out as it would be expected "First Squad man the deck" so as to appear to be already calling out his reserves.  He is hoping they will go for the bait so he can trap them with his overlarge crew once they commit their full force.

Michael will also watch to see if the fire is burning away any of the false fog and will hold the others in place to cement the impression that they have commited the bulk our the defense.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2012)

The singing of the crew led by Willum and a spell cast by Nac'Losin in combination with the fire and the pumps coming online seems to be cutting the fog. The fires beginning at the warehouse are sending up new plumes of smoke however. 

Chandar and the Marines are holding fast against the seaward attackers. Grumbar's cooks dump their boiling 'soup' on the whale's back scalding attackers and making the approach even slicker. Grumbar has his dwarven armor and a massive cleaver as he joins the fray. He lowers his head and charges taking man square in the stomach with his pointed helm. The man's breath gasps out at the impact and he tumbles backward over the rail into the burning sea. 

Your attacks and the viscous archery and marksmanship are starting to take a toil on the seaward attackers. However, a large contingent is now hitting the landward side from the warehouse. The men come howling with barbaric war cries eager to destroy you. They wear heavier armor and many carry stout wooden shields. Their own archers firing, stout short northman hunting bows begin to attack from the dock and warehouse at the men in the maintops. 

OOC: Listen check?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

*End Games*

Sensing that he is on the verge of drawing them into his trap, Michael will once again commite partial reniforcments to give the appeareance of a struggling defense.  (1 and 3 Archers to the Quarter Deck 2 and 4th to the Forecastle and the 20 archers (5 per squad) asecnd to their postions. "Target the landward attackers"   "Catapults reorient and target the warhouse and archer postions with fire attacks"  "2 and 3rd Marines reinforce the landward side" 

Listen check
18


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2012)

Over the din of combat Michael hears a strange sound coming from the rear of the ship down near the water line. It almost sounds like a tree being chopped down. Several of the crew obviously hear it too and begin looking around...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2012)

Sensing the point is close where the fight will reach it's climax Michael moves to the rear of his ship from his position on the quarterdeck and will let fly with sonic adapted blast to the center and each side of the ship hoping the sound compression will alleviate the attacks somewhat.  As he unleashes his attack Michale will call for a sqaud to start trowing the modified thunderstands over the stern rail as well as the waterproof gerneades he had made.  Then as if going for broke he says..."Archers, misslemen, when you can switch to gernades..i want a solid wall of flame thunder around this ship..."Catapults, ballista, target the warhouses"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2012)

As he moves to the rear of the ship for his sonic attacks he discovers a boat load of attacks hewing at the rudder with axes. They obviously intend to prevent the ship from sailing. The blast and a few well placed grenades stop the attack on the rudder, but you can't tell how much damage has been done.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 24, 2012)

As the attackers seem to be clear, Michael will order more oil to be poured at the stern and once again a sheet of fire created on that front. He will station a few men with gernades etc to keep up a solid wall of charges exploding in or around the water at the stern. 

Turning back to the other fronts Michael will await the commitment of what he feels is the reserves of his foe on the landward attack.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2012)

He doesn't have long to wait, while the seaward attack has largely been routed there is another charge from the shoreward side. A couple of massive crates are opened on the dock and a pair off massive polar bears in spiked hide armor charge the ship along with a fresh wave of men. Another figure comes out of the burning warehouse. He is tall gaunt elderly man in heavy fur adorned with fetishes. He raises a staff made of Narwhale horn and a cone of intense cold blasts the ship freezing several men aloft. Remona immediately hurls missiles of force at the new foe, but they shear off at the last instant deflected by some magic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 26, 2012)

*End Games*

Micahel senses it may be reaching the climax so he will shift 1/2 of the defending troops on the seaward side to help reinforce the people there and to give the impression he is getting all in. He will reniforce with two more squards which can easily be hidden in the shifting. He will order additional oil to be poured on the seaward side and light in addition to the stern so as to from a half cirlce. 
orders will stand for the catapults to keep up their fire but switching to oil containers to increase the volume of fire at the warehouse and on the dock.

Now seeing one of his true opponets surface Michael will let go with his own eldritch cones centered on the old man.  
32 points
16 points
21 points


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Now seeing one of his true opponets surface Michael will let go with his own eldritch cones centered on the old man.
> 32 points
> 16 points
> 21 points




OOC: I'm gonna need some attack rolls as well for this one.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry

28
18
26


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2012)

Micheal's blasts, at least two of the three, are on target to strike the old man, but he is made of sterner stuff that one might guess from his frail appearance. One of the blasts simply winks out of existence as it gets close to him suggesting some resistance to magic. He waves the staff overhead again and then makes a sharp gesture that leaves the staff pointing squarely at Michael. Fire erupts around the Warlock as the old man's fireball detonates in front of his face. (DC20 reflex save for half damage). Ropes and sailcloth go up in flames and men scream and die nearby their corpses on fire.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 28, 2012)

Michael misses his save and takes the full force of the fireball and is stunned by the blast. Sensing he may be overwhelmed he call for Guissipee and the marksmen and directs them to take aim at the old man. Additionaly he calls out, Archers, every second volley to be lauched at the old man. Catapults  contiue your fire at the archers. Ballistas  reorient at the old man..  he will then lauch his own three attacks

28 to hit = 28 points

19 to hit = 23 points

32 to hit  = 26 points


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2012)

With the seaward attack in disarray, Mangram orders a few of the defenders from that side to fire fighting and puts another squad on the landward side to fill the ranks of the fallen, though he does keep a enough steady handed keen-eyed fellows watching the sea. Nac'Losin moves to your side and Micheal feels a bracing jolt of renewed energy as many of his wounds close (24 points healed). 

The bears have made more trouble, while Chandar is fiercely holding back one with a vicious attack, the other has ripped a hole in the line at the rail by mauling a group of defenders. 

The old man is forces into a defensive posture by the heavy archery fire and he pulls up additional magical defenses which seem to deflect the majority of the incoming missiles. Again only one of Micheal's attacks reaches him. 

The smoke is thick now in spite of Willum's efforts, but the fog is largely gone at least near the ship. Micheal realizes that perhaps the fog was not only to cover the assault, but to limit what any witnesses on other ships or in the city might see.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jan 31, 2012)

Feeling it has not reached the climax, Michael will try and trip their final reserves...he will order half of his resrerves into the fight with the new archers adding their missles against the old man. What remains on the seward side and stern he will order additional oil poured into the sea to maintain the barrier....the catapults he will have continue against the archers and buildings whie the ballistas and musketters keep the old man as their target.

Michale will divert his attacks in direct blasts against the polar bear chandar is facing hoping to free the stalwart col.

28 to hit  31 damage
21 to hit  20 damage
23 to hit  13 damage


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2012)

The bear goes down though the other continues to cause considerable harm. Remona rips it with magic missiles and Grumbar moves to engage it. Seeing the bear go down before Chandar, the old man waves his staff again and points it at the leader of the Marines. The big Lizardman freezes in place unmoving on the deck. 

OOC: Spellcraft check DC18 [sblock]Hold Monster[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 1, 2012)

Failed the spell check 

Seeing the Col. imbolized, Michael will now call forth the giants and ogiers lead by grond and 5 giants and 30 ogiers storm the deck. Michale will order 2 squads to commit to the last bear, and the other squads to take the attack to the enemy onto the dock and away from the ship to be followed by 1/2 of the defenders on deck. The giants he will order to take out the old man. 

Then calling to everyone he says "All spell attacks  against the old man" and will unless with his own sonic blasts.

to hit 15  = 18 damage
to hit 27 = 19 damage
to hit 31 - 12 damage


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2012)

OOC: Are you having problems with some of your posts going missing? I responded to this a couple of days ago, but it has just vanished. I lost posts to two other games as well. One was dammed unfortunate, because the other players did something completely different and quite foolish in my opinion before I got back to re-post a couple days later. Anyway, trying again.

As Micheal calls out his reserves his enemy is doing the same. The last of the forces run from the now badly burning warehouse. One of these is another old man, obviously a shaman or necromancer of some sort who adds more defensive magic. Most of the others are lesser warriors, but they rush the ship as well. Even with the addition of another defensive spell caster on shore the magical assault is taking a toll on the old man and he bleeds from several wounds. 

A more serious threat emerges however, with another wave of his staff, the old man calls up more sinister forces. A large contingent of undead begin to climb up the sides of the ship and dock. Many are on fire, but it does not seem to slow them down, but it does terrify many of the sailors and marines on deck who are unprepared for such an uncanny foe. Their leader remains frozen though Nac'Losin is trying to get to him. A few of the more wily sailors turn their fire hoses to try and wash the flaming undead from the ship. But their are many more undead than hose crews. That the old man would commit such disturbing forces to use in a public place even under the fog shroud is a mark of his growing desperation. 

The newly launch forces come together at the rail in a mighty clash of arms. The Ogres and Giants are individually the equal of many of the old man's warriors, but he has a lot of forces to commit and the carnage is terrible. Slowly, the forces of the Retribution begin to make some headway against the enemy pushing the forces back along the dock, but the undead on deck are gaining ground. Nac'Losin stops trying to reach Chandar and raises her holy symbol.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 8, 2012)

Seeing the wall of undead...and remembering the power of song  Michall will call out.."Everyone sing your favorite church hyme...now.....sing  sing for all your worth..sing of courgage,  sing of faith, sing of life"...Michael will then repeat what he did against the undead whale but will shift to postive engergy in his blasts sending a wall of positive energy on the dock side...Everyone else he will order to continure  and will hold back one more round before commiting his last reserves

Eldritch Blasts
28 points
18 points
16 points


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2012)

Nac'Losin brings down several undead as do the blasts of positive energy, but their numbers are great. Now your forces are getting divided as some press the attack further from the docks while others struggle with the undead on the decks. The men begin to sing, but this is not a power that will work quickly. Willum gives up on the wind as the fog is largely abated near the ship and works to bring the men into chorus with scared songs of life. If nothing else it gives the men heart. 

The shaman casts some sort of powerful healing on the old man, while he continues to put more effort into defensive magic. Some of his men form a small shield wall in front of him to reduce the hail of missiles coming in. But they are too few to block all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 9, 2012)

Seeing the turning point, Michale will empty his reserve and all 250 crew members are not commited to the fight and he hopes the sudden swelling of numbers will break the will of their human opponets.

"Spears and Harpoons on the undead, force them away from you. Misslemen divide your fire bewteen the undead and the old man. Catapults, load with fire and target the old man..ballistas target his new friend.   Guissippe...target the new old man with your rifle crew... Michael himself will committ himself to the attack on the old men and their shield wall and pummel them with sonic cones..

to hit 12  = 32 points
to hit 27   12 points

to hit 29 - 15 points


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2012)

On the docks the battle is now going your way. The hail of sonic cones and missile fire is taking a toll. The enemy is falling back and trying to regroup. The old man lofts another fireball at the ship doing more damage to sail and rigging and then retreats. He ducks behind the burning warehouse out of sight. At this his remaining forces on the docks also break and run. 

The rest of the crew with Harpoons and the hoses as well as Nac'Losin's efforts break the attack of undead on the decks. While they fight doggedly, they can be surrounded and cleared slowly but surely. Chandar returns to action when the old man is gone. He quickly reorients himself and slices a flaming undead in half.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

As the principals retreat, Michale will leave the deck blasting sonic cones at his retreat and call for Grond and the ogiers/giants as well as guiswspiies gun crew to join him as he pruses the old men. "Col. Chandar press attacks of opportunity,,,misslemen keep firing at all you see...catapults and ballista  you have free reign.
to hit at retreating opponets

28   29 points
18  17 points
27   22 points


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2012)

A shout goes up from giants and men as they charge forward. Their warcries echo off the surrounding buildings. Remona downs a potion and leaps into the air in magical flight sharing the power with her familiar. The old expression about when pigs fly creeps into your mind unbidden. She streaks ahead to spot for you. Nac'Losin follows with Chandar sticking close to protect her. The marksmen bring up the rear. Behind you Grumbar takes command of the repair crew and firefighters. 

Mangram organizes all the men that can be spared to provide a rear guard and reinforcements in your wake. 

The old man has miscalculated badly expecting you to stay with the ship. You come upon him only a block away his forces in disarray.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

Seeing the foes gatherd in close quarters and caught perhaps unprepared, Michael will let lose with three more cones of sonic energy to take centered on the two old men. . Those that have missels ready he will direct to let lose at the old men while the others rush forward. Gussieepi will as instructed focus on the old men but will take good targets of opportunity

Cones  Area of Effect
to hit  20    18 points
to hit 28     32 points
to hit 26     37 points


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2012)

The healing just done is undone. The enemy tries to regroup quickly in the face of the sudden attack. The old man waves his staff once more and an invisible wall of force suddenly blocks the road. A few of the enemy are trapped on your side while on fleet footed ogre is on the other. He is quickly brought low by the concentated force of the enemy which begins to regroup. Ramona flies forward and lets fly a ball of fire in the packed force of the enemy. She is forced to fall back as they return fire with bows.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 12, 2012)

Micahel will attempt to counter and dispel the wall.

Roll to Counter 16+11 = 27


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

The wall falls apart without blocking the street. A new scramble for order arises. 

The sudden change of events has left both sides unsure of what to do next.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 13, 2012)

With a sudden clairity of vison, Michale understand this is one of the defining moments in his life.. a moment in which legends are created...

Without a blink or hesitation he says "No Quarter" and unleasehes his sonic blasts once again centered on the two old men.

To hit  31               20 damage
          19               31 damage
          24              26 damage


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

Both the old men are struck down by the sonic attack. The man with the staff calls, "I come to join you oh priests of Tyrroth. Let me be avenged." With that he cracks his staff upon the frozen cobblestones and there is a sudden and terrible blast of cold and dark flames rise up consuming the old man.

For a moment Michael can see a familiar stone chamber. Seven thrones of ice line the walls around a central fire pit in which odd cold black flames dance. Each of the thrones is inhabitted by undead. They are old and wizened, yet noble looking figures. They give off an air of great age and power. They stare into the flames and within those dark flames you perceived the very scene that is before you in the real world. With that your vision snaps back to the here and now. A wave of icy cold washes over you. Several of your men are frozen by the icy blasts their skin turning blue, but an even greater number of the enemy are lost to the frozen flames. Your people have no choice but to fall back before the strange dark fire, which spreads to the nearby buildings and seems to suck the very life from the air around it. Micheal feels a sudden lethargy from the cold and he just wants to lay down and rest.

OOC: Here's where you saw that room before:

A Warlock Alone, Island Empire solo game - Page 60 - EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 14, 2012)

Still mindfull of the moment..Michale will summon his remaing strength and call forth a wall of positive energy in three waves, modified eldritch blast, and say ..

"Everyone Back, I will try to shield the us from the evil,,but back a safe distance and will begin to walk backward putting up his barriers


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2012)

The enemy is largely routed and flees in all directions. The cold flames seem to sap the will of those they touch and leave them dropping to the ground in a stupor if not lifeless. The amphibians in particular are hit hard by this. Were they not already warmed by the heat of battle they would no doubt all drop where they stand. 

The rear guard established by Mangram begins helping those moving slowly make their way back to the ship. 

The power of the cold dark flames easily absorbs all the power Micheal can toss at it. This is divine magic of an old and terrible sort not wielded lightly by mortals. It is likely that living creatures could not use it an survive.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2012)

Understanding he is out of his league and depth, Michael will withdraw back to the boat shielding his crew with walls of postivie enegy as best he can hoping that it helps somewhat.

If possible Michael and a small rear guard headed by grond and his ogier/giants will stay on the dock while the rest of the crew retreats to what protection the ship and it's wards can offer. Michael will speficially order the amphian crew members below decks to take advantage of the hot baths in hopes of reviving them.

Two squads he will set to gather the weapons, furs, etc of the falling foes.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

Ships had begun withdrawing crews and putting out as soon as undead and a full on battle were revealed in the fog. Once the fight spread to the streets and the flames began to take the warehouse and other structures the Imperial port authority was called out. Their small numbers are completely inadequate to the task of putting out the fires and controlling the panic in the streets. Local forces are strangely absent no doubt either part of the attack or intentionally sent to distant parts of the city. 

There is a considerable haul of weapons, furs and other gear to be gleaned from the fallen, though the flames put an even larger take out of reach. Soon the harbor area is in full panic. As Micheal tries a controlled retreat he finds himself cut off by a fresh threat. A pack of dire wolves mounted by hard looking northmen sweeps in and breaks your line of retreat. They ride in the men using wickedly barbed whaling spears to bring down one of the giants and the wolves scatter sailors with claws and teeth. 

There is a sudden crack of new gunfire and Micheal sees he has a new ally. The old sailor of 'Aberdeen and Sons' Michael spoke with yesterday strides up firing a pistol in each hand with several more on lanyards hanging over his shoulders and with him a pack of younger men with long guns and cutlasses. Commander Becket and Sargent MacAbee the Imperial Office of External Threats are with them aided by a couple of their men in native garb. They fall upon the rear of the wolf pack.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

With the engagement of the wolves and icelanders, Michael will almost let lose with a sting of curses. Catching himself he calls out trying to rally his men, "Once more good men, Once more we are called upon to defend ourself..Guissippe  bring down those wolves, Archers,Misslemen, target any moving target that you can identify as a foe. Michael himself will let loose with three blistering eldritch cones focused on the three largest concertations of foes.

To hit 21   32 points
To hit  19  21 points
To hit 27   22 pionts


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2012)

The fight is a terrible one the Dire Wolf cavalry gives the enemy considerable advantage, but your men rally once more and with the aid of the new found allies the enemy is slowly pushed back. Once more you make progress toward the docks. The old salt, Aberdeen, reaches you. "I suppose our meeting shall have to be postponed. I fear I must shut down my offices in Icewatch," he laughs the excitement of battle upon him. "I've hated these Northmen Necromancers every day I've been here. It is a singular joy to finally show them how I really feel. Come on boys, let us fight our way to the docks he calls to his men." 

You link up with Mangram's rear guard soon enough and Aberdeen and his people make for a ship in long boats recently used by the raiders. "I make for the open sea on the Golden Eel, perhaps we'll meet again under better circumstances." You notice some of his people carry bags filled with records and coins. "Captain, I've a small store of walrus tusk and ambergris in that warehouse." He points to a small building down the way. "If you've the opportunity to load it I say you are welcome to it. My own ship is full to the top and I don't figure to come back." He gives you a salute and his men pull for a large three master out in the harbor. 

At the ship Nac'Losin begins sorting the wounded into those who must have care immediately, those who will have to wait and those who might as well return to duty despite their wounds as their treatment will be greatly delayed. 

Grumbar has managed to organize a repair crew and get some some sails and rigging restored. "I've got 40% sail and the rudder will hold in all but the harshest seas. We can have 60% sail within the hour, but more than that will take some time." Men are busy pulling canvas and lines from the stores and getting them aloft while others cut away that ruined during the attack. 

Chandar brings the largest of the dire wolf heads as a trophy. 

The small city of Icewatch is in chaos. The small force of Imperial troops is still struggling to figure out what has happened. Most ships are leaving the harbor with whatever cargo they have aboard and what sailors they can recover.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

"We will not run this day" Michael says so that all can hear "Repair the ship Master Grumbar we will sail when we choose not when we are forced"..."Priestess see to the men, I know your taxed but do what you can, the ships stores are yours to command as needed to save our crew members" "Captain Imperial, form three squads, go to any temple or healer, beg barter or if necessary take by force but pay them regardless anything that the priestess needs to help restore our crew:

Cpt Mangrum,  if you please form a fire company and a squad for protection and lets start putting out the fires closet to us. Confiscate any fire equipment you need and tell Grond or Col. Chandar of any items, cargos you come across that can be salvaged.

Col. Chandar get a crew of men to skin those dire beasts, we will leave no trophy for our foes. You have defense of the area until i return. One warning then attack anyone who approaches and does not declare friend or foe.. Grond form up your comapny and two squads from the ship, I want t the warehouses searched and all goods compensated as well as all that is left of our foes equipments.  Wilum take a stout escourt and summon the imperial representative, we have been attacked and wish to report the incident to the local authorities"  Michael says this in such a way as to make it more or less a joke " I imagine they will want statments of what happened so please see to it that a scribe takes each crew members statment to be coutersigned by the imperial representative but they are to relate what they saw the are not to be cross examinded."

Guiesspie  gather three squads along with your rifle squad, we go to scout the area and see what we can do to help.l
While the necessary crews gather, Michael will begin to form eldritch blast using water as the pass and start shooting forth cones of water to help quell the fires.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2012)

Michael is somewhat disheartened at the number of able bodied men he can muster. But they set out to comply with his orders as best they can. 

Mangram's men begin doing the best they can with the fires having more luck with those in reach of the ships hoses, but less so further out. The dark flames have rendered a two block area of the district completely uninhabitable. Water sprayed at them freezes in the air. They at least seem to damp out the regular flames for some distance around and they have stopped spreading. Their mysterious and disturbing nature has contributed to the general panic. 

As Aberdeen said there is a modest but valuable cargo of Ambergris and walrus tusk in the nearby warehouse. The men also locate some barrels of dried fish and what fresh vegetables can be had from a market stall on the other side--potatoes, parsnips, cabbages and kale. A pretty good collection of fine hunters weapons, short bows, spears, knives and harpoons as well as hide and leather armors of types that will seem exotic back in the Empire proper. These things sell particularly well among the Orcs. Some local jewelry and charms may be worth something as well. None of it is made of especially rich materials, mostly silver, whale bone and semi-precious stones, but again it will be considered exotic and primitive back home. With the furs you can largely fill the holds. It is very late in the season and Icewatch harbor will be locked in ice in a few days. Most of the warehouses are already empty or contain cargo of the least value that none have chosen to buy. 

The group sent to the temples found rather less. Many locals were hurt in the panic following the battle and the temples are full of hurt people. A few of the undead began to wander about causing destruction when the old man was destroyed. Many other were hurt in the fires. Local healers are no doubt hole up somewhere treating those on the other side. None the less a few healers, some potions, scrolls and even a wand or two were found. Willum returns reporting that representatives of the Imperial presence are on their way and  takes up a wand as well as a couple of the scrolls and joins Nac'Losin in dispensing cures. 

The warehouse nearest the ship from which the attack was launched is nothing but ashes at this point yielding little that is helpful. Rings of blackened stones on the floor were likely used to scry and summon the fog using some sort of primitive divine magic. At least there are several bodies within suggesting some of their spell casters were lost in the bombardment. 

A party of Imperial troops can be seen approaching slowly with the Port Authority and a young woman dressed in ermine furs. Strangely, a couple of Chandar's marines are with them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2012)

*Endings*

Michael will finaly withdraw seeing that there is no other angel to prusue. He sends runners out to all of the detachments with a recall order. Once everyone is reassembled he will order a 1/3 pattern. one to guard, one to rest and one to repair the ship.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2012)

The runners go out and you realize that the young woman with the Imperial Port Authority is Marjory York. The Authority calls out, "Permission to come aboard Captain?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2012)

"Permission Granted"   Michael says.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

The Port Authority man comes aboard with a handful of men, Marjory and the bodyguards you loaned her. The rest of the men take up stations on the dock and nearby in a perimeter. They may be late to the scene, but they are putting on a very professional showing now. 

"Captain, I've heard some very disturbing accounts of what happened here this morning would you please enlighten me with your side of the story."

It is obvious that Marjory would like to speak as well, but she moves to the rail and defers to the Port Authority for now. Guessippe goes to speak with her.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

In a no nonsense tone Michael will reply so that those around him can clearly hear it as well "We were subjected to a well cordinated attack by dark, foul forces this morning" he says as he points to the undead whale, the boats behind it then to the warehouse..crates etc."Had it not been for the courage and self scrafice of my crew lead by the priestess and Col. Chandar we would have been overwhelmed in their opening attack. Their stalwart deffense and counter  attack gave my crew time to rally and we then proceeded to exercise our right of self defense"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

"I see", he says fixing the disgusting hulk of the whale with a look of contempt. "It seems we've had a good bit of undead activity this morning. My office has been besieged with reports."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

"I can only speak to the undead here" Michale says  "But i would not doubt that more are afoot, there is a strong almost overwhelig presence of dark magic about two block away. That is where our oppnets leaders fell"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

"Indeed, I encountered it on the way here. Father Oakstaff was with me and he stayed to examine it. He was rather disturbed by it. I must say I found it rather disquieting myself." He shakes his head. "Let me be blunt Captain. I've known for some time that these local buggers were up to no good. But the Empire has been loath to send me any help. It seems you brought up a chap who did a bit of snooping about and confirmed what I've been saying all along. He's headed South immediately with a Captain I trust implicitly. I believe the Empire will return in force in the Spring. Especially, with Ms. York, ah um, Duchess York now that is taking a hand in pressing her families claim here. She is going to insist the Empress provide adequate forces to pacify lands her great grandfather had claimed during the War of Discovery back before the plague years. Much of the land West and North Icewatch is in fact hers." He shrugs, "I've not nearly the forces needed to press her claim. It is all I can do to keep the trading post here at Icewatch open. Those devils have no cities, no permanent settlements. They follow the various migratory animals. Makes it it hard to see what they are really up to or even how many of them there are. One of them does something illegal and gets a mile from where we stand now and I have no force to bring the blighter to justice unless he happens to be dumb enough to wander back into town." He runs a hand over his narrow beard. "I think there are a lot more of those buggers than anyone down South would believe. It is going to be a nasty winter. I'm pulling all the food I can find and every Imperial citizen into the Port Authority fortress the day the harbor freezes over and we aren't coming out until the first Imperial warship arrives next spring." He makes a sweeping gesture at the Retribution, "Captain, I believe that this ship is seaworthy or soon will be. I suggest you set sail as soon as possible. I don't believe I can protect you from what I expect will be coming in from the wild very shortly. I think the buggers out there are going to come in force and the consequences be damned."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

"I am truly sorry that we have may have put you into this position. The ship is more or less seaworthy it is just that the crew is tired and I am loath to set sail with a tired crew and damage vessel. If I may, can we dock a little closer to forces for the next four hours, I will rest my crew and we will then sail."

"On a brighter note, since you are basically saying your are going to go into garrison and withstand a siege, I can provide you with several tons of food stuff as well as some arms and armor if you need them. They are are trading cargo but giving the circumstance I will sell them all to you at what you think is a fair price. If you take the lot then it will free up a lot of my hold space and in return i can remove any non combatants that you wish such as children etc to lessen the risk of their loss.  Then turning to engage the young lady. "I do understand your position mame, there is little I can offer at this stage but what i can do I will do. I can request that several squads of my marines who are most capable to withstand this weather stay and serve you until spring. That will give you 20 trained me to help in pressing your claim and to help in the defense. With them goes the food to sustain them for five months and spare arms as can be found.

Michael then turns briefly to Captain Mangrum "Cease all activity, have the crew stand down except for a standard watch once we move away from this dock and into open water. We will sail then in four hours"



Preminume Foodstuffs
Barley Flour		1000 pounds			Dried Apples	500 pounds
Wheat Flour		2000 pounds			Dried Mushrooms 300 pounds	
Rye Flour		2000 pounds			Died Carrots	200 pounds
Bacon		500 pounds			Dried Onions	500 pounds
Smoked Meat		600 pounds			Sugar	1000 pounds
Salted Pork		1000 pounds			Olive Oil	21000 gallons
Hams		1000 pounds			Saffloflower Oil 200 gallons
Smoked Salmon	500 pounds			Cheese (Smoked) 500 pounds
Lentils		500 pounds			Cheese Cheddar  200 pounds	
Rice		500 pounds			Cheese White	500 pounds


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

The Authority nods, "That would be most welcome Captain. Please move your ship to the naval dock at the fortress. We are indeed preparing for a siege. I am advising all citizens to flee South with the outbound ships. If you have the passenger space I'm sure there will be several people looking for a place. However, there are some hold outs who will refuse as well as those of us who will remain at our posts. All the food and some extra arms would be most welcome. Please write out a voucher for whatever you think fair market value is. I'd also like to know how much you'll charge per passenger and how many you have room for. I'll issue you a payment in coin for the supplies and the passengers this afternoon. It is my intention to keep only enough cash on hand to pay my people through the winter and a little for emergency expenses. I hope to empty the vault otherwise so that should the worst happen the buggers wont get the Imperial funds I was intrusted with." 

Marjory is pleased with your offer. "That would be most welcome Captain. I will pay handsomely for the use of your men. Should I prove successful in pressing my claim I'll be in a position to issue some noble titles as well. There are some unimproved Islands that currently house only seasonal fishing camps that could prove quite valuable to a man with the resources to tame and improve them. I will need to find capable people to hold some of these places for me as I focus on the mainland. Is title to such an island something you might be willing to consider in place of payment in coin? I expect to be cash poor for some time."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

OOC: I had this business with Marjory in mind for some time, but you were never tempted to ask despite several hints I dropped...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

With a small sad look Michael will try to inject a bit of humor "Ask a merchant the fair value of his goods during a siege, you are indeed a bold man sir, but no I will not take advantage of this the goods are yours a my cost plus 50 percent for shipping costs and a reasonable replacment rate of the goods themesels as they are premume food stuffs and not typical fare. As to passangers, I think we could take 40 to 50 in a pinch if they would not mind the closeness as we move south we will have the deck to use and as well and I will charge standard passage fees as well. I am a citizen of the empire and will not take advantage of this sad state of affairs. And here is a thorn for you, if you wish I will tranship your people and excess valuables and funds and deposit them in the nearest port in the imperial Captains Bank and issue you a receipt to keep them from falling into the wrong hands..also and here is the greed in me, anyone needing cash for the trip south that has goods I will buy them at end of winter prices, the people I will see safely lodged at the port until arrangements can be made to bring them home or they wish to go elsewhere?

Turing to the Duchess, Milady, such would indeed be a welcome offer and a solid counterpart to my holdings on Tergere. If it pleases you I will return with the spring with my fleet, small by standards but a fleet none the less  and bring arms, men supplies as you need.  As to coin, I will freely lend you as much as I can if for no other reason than master gusieeipee would speak for you in coucil and badger us to do so.  Would 25k in cash and additonal warrants drawn on the imperial Captians bank up to 75k be of assistance?

As weird as it seems, Michale is conducting this in the open for his entire crew to hear.

then he will turn to Capt Magrum, Please take us to the dock for unloading and stand down the men, all execpt those necessary to give direction in our unloading. And pass the word we need 20 to 30 volunteers to stay here the next six months at double pay to assist her grace. It will be dangerous I know but it will be necessary to have people already on the ground and learning the land for our new base. And though I know your are valiant and worth, I will not permit any of the toad or lizard folk to apply, I will not risk your health in this climate.

A quick glance if Michale unloads his holds of foodstuff and arms/armor he is looking at 175 with the markup

Leather Armour (Man Size)     30	Long Swords	10	Heavy Crossbows               10
Chain Shirt (Man Size)             10	Short Swords     20                      Heavy Crossbow Bolts       1000
Chainmail (Man Size)                 5	Cutlasses            10                     Light Crossbows                  20
Chain Shirt (Giant Size)            10                        Rapiers                5	Light CrossbowBolts           1000
ChainMail (Giant Size)               5                         Daggers             20	Short Composite Bows        10 
					Arrows                                1000
Long Spears                              20			Alchemical Fire Bolts         30
Short Spears                              20			Alchemical Frost Bolts       30


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> With a small sad look Michael will try to inject a bit of humor "Ask a merchant the fair value of his goods during a siege, you are indeed a bold man sir, but no I will not take advantage of this the goods are yours a my cost plus 50 percent for shipping costs and a reasonable replacment rate of the goods themesels as they are premume food stuffs and not typical fare. As to passangers, I think we could take 40 to 50 in a pinch if they would not mind the closeness as we move south we will have the deck to use and as well and I will charge standard passage fees as well. I am a citizen of the empire and will not take advantage of this sad state of affairs. And here is a thorn for you, if you wish I will tranship your people and excess valuables and funds and deposit them in the nearest port in the imperial Captains Bank and issue you a receipt to keep them from falling into the wrong hands..also and here is the greed in me, anyone needing cash for the trip south that has goods I will buy them at end of winter prices, the people I will see safely lodged at the port until arrangements can be made to bring them home or they wish to go elsewhere?
> 
> Turing to the Duchess, Milady, such would indeed be a welcome offer and a solid counterpart to my holdings on Tergere. If it pleases you I will return with the spring with my fleet, small by standards but a fleet none the less  and bring arms, men supplies as you need.  As to coin, I will freely lend you as much as I can if for no other reason than master gusieeipee would speak for you in coucil and badger us to do so.  Would 25k in cash and additonal warrants drawn on the imperial Captians bank up to 75k be of assistance?
> 
> ...




"I will have a group of passengers for you within the four hours you plan to stay. I'll put the word out that you are buying if they can load within 4 hours. It is my intention to spend down the Imperial cash reserves rather than ship them out, but there may well be others who would look to ship coin and other valuables away. I have much to attend to, could I beg a ride to the navy dock for myself and half my men as you are going there now anyway?  "

"I will avail myself of your offer Captain. I would be happy to see your fleet come Spring. I would only take say 1000 in coin now, for as the Authority has said should the worst befall us I do not wish it to fall into unfriendly hands, but I will take the letters of credit which of course could be easily destroyed if the need arises. The men you leave should help us avoid that eventuality as well." 

OOC: Anything else for these two before we discuss cargo for purchase?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Bye all means please ride with us ..and for the ride may I offer you the comofrts of my cabin, I do belive they already have made it clean and if i know master grumbar he has a pot of tea sitting on the table along with a few nibbles despite the circumstances  Michael says warmly.

Then he says "I will have the letters ready within the hour" in regards to the funds your grace. 

Finished


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

Grumbar does indeed manage to put together something simple that none the less looks quite impressive considering you were in a full battle only a very short time before. A companionable half hour is passed over Tea and snacks as the ship is moved. Marjory talks with Guesseppi and Remona during the brief transit. 

The lure of double pay produces 25 volunteers suitable to serve here during the winter. Most are men who found the sea voyage North particularly unpleasant, generally lubbers who had never been to sea before this voyage or had only made short hops on the calm waters of the inner sea. The rest are the most mercenary of your forces who will do anything for a few extra coin. 

The merchants of IceWatch soon present themselves. First in line is Dowager Hepelwhite and her three grown sons. Despite the fact that they are obviously middle aged men of business it is clear that the old lady rules the family with an iron hand. 

"Fleet Captain Stormwarden" she says formally in a way that sounds more like an accusation than an honorific, "I hear you've space on that ship of yours. I want to secure passage for myself, my three sons and a dozen retainers and staff. I am told you've agreed to take cargo as well. I want to transfer the more important of our furnishings and other items South. The house here is filled with antiques, objects of art and a few key documents and other personal treasures. How much cargo space can we secure from you for transport? Additionally, we've got a warehouse of goods that we secured for our mercantile concerns here. My intention was to sell it over the winter. The Authority has agreed to take most of the food and other goods that will help him winter here. That leaves us with rather a goodly supply of wines and spirits, furniture, some tools, and various household goods."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

"We should have several tons of cargo space availalbe and we could indeed accomodate you and your retainers as well, provided we can come to terms. I kept an additional few slots open for myself in addition to what the port authority asked of me...I can acoomodate your party of sixteen and up to 1 ton of cargo space provided you understand this is not a luxury cruise it is one to save as many people as possible. Having said that should you wish to dispense of property and or trade rights here we can negiogate a package deal.

then catching her eye in such a way as to challend her assertion of fleet captain in a polite way "Make no mistake madam while I am a reasonable man and will not take undue advantage of the situation I am the only game in town so to speak and will do what i can to save the most that people built up with hard work and I will allow no one to have more than is right and proper"

While you think a minute on the terms you wish to offer i must speak to my ships singer.

Michale goes over and quietly speaks to Willium "Please go ashor briefly spread the word I am buying real estate, inns, hotels, docks shops etc as well as trading rights"

"Sorry about that madam" Have you decided?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

When he has a minute, Michael will send the following messeage via the pearl earing and necklace to his factor on Terger

My Dear Pandorloshin
Please send out the following messeage under my signature and seal:

Captain Honager Marin

Dear Captain Marin,
We have this date meet the enemy and broken his back here in Icewatch. In time they will recover but please know that the tales you will be hearing in the future are just a token of the wrath we unleashed upon those that did you harm.

Respectfully

Michael Storm

Dwarf Chietian I cant find his name

Dear Sir,
I wish to think you for your previous help and consideration in the constrution of my base here on Terger and the prompt delivery of the steel plates and beams for my pet project just now coming to fruiation. 

I would know ask you to consider the possability of the prefabrication of an overlage  fortified manor house that could be easily assembled in one months time using the skill of your engineers. I stone dock and pier would also have to be prefabed at the time and designed to with stand the vigirous winters of icewatch. If such a thing is possible please advise and let my factor know the costs.

To Michael  Attroney in the Northern Captial

Dear Sir,
Please commission the following for me: 
    Three adventruing parties of 5 memvers to clear an island this spring in the  environs of icewatch. Also I am in need of the recruiting of a company of mercenary company of 500 solid men at arms for a one year contract to garrison in IceWatch next spring to the following spring. Said company and parties to renedeau with me (last norther port before icewatch) on the 1st day of spring.

M. Storm


To Padar Losen

In the next week start buying as much food stuff as you can as well as arms and amour, all the tobacco you can find on the isalnd and spirits. We retrun more or less directly to Terger after this terrible battle here and will need replacements etc. Start recruiting as many crews as you can for our little fleet and hiring additional base personell for Terger. It is my desire that you have the 5 companies of longrifle men up and running by our retrun  and firmly  esconced in the local community.

More later
Michael


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> "Sorry about that madam" Have you decided?




"I have an offer to make. You provide transport for the 15 of us in modest accommodations and one ton of furnishings and other personal goods. In addition you select the goods you wish to transport from our warehouse. I will arrange for sale of those goods through my factors and a very good price when we land. We split the sale price of the goods down the middle. If you take even a few of tons of goods you should make a decent profit on the passenger and freight. If you take more then we both come out ahead." 

You can see why the family lets the old lady run things clearly she is a tough negotiator.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> When he has a minute, Michael will send the following messeage via the pearl earing and necklace to his factor on Terger
> 
> My Dear Pador Losin
> Please send out the following message under my signature and seal:
> ...




They will be sent post haste and I shall set about establishing the troops and purchases. 

PL


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

Laughing out loud michael will say "Damn i love ur style madam especially when u truly have no position to negiogate from! I agree but u will have ti have the cargo up to 4 tons loaded yourself my crew needs to rest and i will offer the best accomidations we can giving the curcumstances. Oh and u will need to select the goods u know how much money u will need


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2012)

"I do understand your's is not normally a passenger liner and we will adapt to whatever conditions we must. I'll set my people to retrieving 4 tons of our best merchandise immediately." She turns and sets her three sons to work leading teams of her people to their home and warehouse to gather their things. She returns to the home to select some particular things herself. 

Willum heads a ashore to spread the word.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

Sensing an even bigger opportunity should icewatch become involved in a siegr and trading disrupted for acseason or two michael will order the last two cargo holds opened (hold of holding) tgat he had installed at the capital which creates an additional 40 tons of dpace


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2012)

OOC: You can find more cargo, but how fast can you load it?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

We will do our best but take any excess in passangers


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2012)

OOC: Let's roll some dice. Give me three d20's


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

07
09
19


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

The retribution can get another 7 tons of cargo loaded by waiting to the very last minute to sail. Mostly lesser furs, whale oil and good seal skin. The sky has turned gray with unnatural speed and the wind is picking up. It is mid-afternoon and the clouds are so thick it is already getting dark. Something nasty is coming out of the north and Nac'Losin keeps looking at the sky and shaking her head then looking meaningfully at Michael.  

He nets nine more passengers in addition to the berths filled by the Port Authority. 

Relatively few of the folks remaining are empowered to sell the facilities here and little enough is offered. Representatives do offer a low Tavern known as the Grey Walrus, a coffee shop and a modest Inn called the Three Pips. 

However, Dowager Hepplewhite is planning on moving out. She has a block of 5 elegant town homes in a complex that includes a stable, carriage house, separate shared kitchen, servants quarters, and a small suite of offices. In addition there is a large general mercantile store and associated warehouse. They have a slip with two small dories and dock space for one medium cargo ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Michael will offer 750 gold for the establishments. And a flat 15 k to ms hepplewhite for her holdings


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will offer 750 gold for the establishments. And a flat 15 k to ms hepplewhite for her holdings




The holder of the Coffee shop wants and extra 50 gp as she has 'enough coffee, sugar and tea for the entire winter' in stock. The other establishments are sold on a quick deal and witnessed by the Port Authority.

Mrs. Hepplewhite is not going to roll over so easy. She points out that she has among her baggage the plans to the establishment along with artists renderings. She should have no trouble finding a buyer at 22,000 eager to move on one of the finest properties in Ice Watch centrally located and with a track record of success.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Coffe shop is fine 17.5 for heppleshite or mike walks away


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Coffe shop is fine 17.5 for heppleshite or mike walks away




She notes that she is probably doing a terrible disservice to the family, but because you have been so helpful in their time of need she will agree.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Agreed.  Michael will then order full sail and leave he askd the sorcess for gusts of wind to help fill the sails dnd michael will do likewise


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2012)

If your cool with it, Michael will retrace his trip, first to the last port before Icewatch where he meet the imperial spies, then str8 to the northern capital to sell his cargos in  mass, then straight to Terger where he will winter assembling his crews and tarining his small army and then sailing back north...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2012)

The Retribution is heading south in front of a serious winter storm. The next stop would be the Crosscroft Isles. Unless you want to sail past the island Marjory has in mind for you...


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2012)

If we can sail past without much problem muchael will itherwise he sails on wanting out of the storm


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, visiting the island would carry in a less that ideal direction. Michael notes that the Retribution is one of the last ships to leave the harbor at Ice Watch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Michael will then sail to the cross croft


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will then sail to the cross croft




OOC: You are a slippery eel. You very nearly found yourself frozen in on a deserted hunk of rock for the winter. 

The Retribution sails south before the storm making the best time she can with damaged sails and rigging. Fortunately, she had a good collection of spares aboard and the crew is doing a fine job of getting them aloft. Nac'Losin and the Sorceress provide magical lighting in addition to the ships lamps to allow the men to work through the night. Unfortunately, there is a thick layer of clouds, combined with the bright lighting on board you have no stars to navigate by. You've only traveled this stretch of sea once before on the way up. 

OOC: Make a knowledge geography or survival check which ever is better to find your way.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2012)

Seamanship 27


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2012)

The Retribution sails swiftly and unerringly through the night. At dawn, it is clear you've made good time and held your course. The storm is still visible on the horizon behind you. It remains cold, but sunny where you are though the clouds are still moving south with you. The ships sails are fully restored and most of the other damage as well. Two more of the wounded died in the night, but Nac'Losin seems to be doing well with the rest of them. Your passengers mostly sleep in being exhausted by the mad dash to pack what they could and get out. Grumbar's cooking begins to rouse them however. You wonder if he's showing off just a bit to the new audience with impressive omelets filled with cheese and fresh vegetables, thick peppered bacon, tea with cream and hot biscuits with butter and honey. Nac'Losin finally gets some rest after checking the wounded once more at dawn and having a little breakfast. Chandar is on deck drilling a few of the men with long spears in what you suspect are tactics he's working out to deal with the sorts of undead you faced yesterday. Mangram has a team servicing all the artillery which got quite a workout as well. Guissippe is leading the marksmen in cleaning all the firearms.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

Michael will take a brief tour of the ship and visit the wounded and the passangers as well checking on their welfare and saying a few encourgagine words. Returning to the quarterdeck he will lose himself in thought for a bit and then will once again reach out to Padar Losin

Padar,
We are going to need to be able to recruit 20 or so familes to garrison our new holding close to icewatch as well as individuals to serve in icewatch proper. Please see what you can do to recruit them. Also were going to need to book 5 or 6 large merchantmen to carry our goods and equipment to icewatch in the spring. We are also going to need 3 to 4 small icebreakers to station there. they should be small sloop with a reinforced bow and ribs, see the dwarves and ask if they can make them with metal ribbing like the ship we are constructingnow. The bow should have a heated ram to help break the ice.

Also were going to need numerous magicla fresh water barrells and more of the magical heated braizers if were going to establish a presence there.  Fund s now should be getting tight and i hope to unload our entire cargo at bronhelm for a indecent profit which should pay for it all in addition to giving us a very large reserve.

Please see to recruiting additional sailors and marins from loyal sources as well as shore garrisons..were going to have to have a solid martial arm i fear.


Michael will then take his leave of the deck and ask Grumbar if he could spare a few buckets of fresh hot water so that he can bath.

Once truly bathed and not with just a clean cantrip, Michale will at last crawl into his bed.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2012)

The ship will need some time in a dry dock to fully recover from the battle, but you have a large complement on board, so you have more than enough men to sail her even with the losses and the wounded. 

A bath is provided. With all the amphibians aboard there is always plenty of hot water ready. 

Padar responds in the affirmative and says he's trying to put things in motion. Icewatch is a tough sell as it has a reputation as a terrible place to be posted. 

Soon enough Michaela falls into a exhausted sleep. 

OOC: How about a d20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

how about a solid 14


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

Does Michael know if Icewatch is a major source for anything,,i e whale, seal oil  etc..something that is a common /uncommon commidity..


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2012)

The biggest exports are whale oil, whale bone, walrus hide and tusks, seal skins, fish and game meats--elk, moose, caribo, reindeer etc (frozen, salted or dried), furs, timber, and iron. The most unique thing they export is hunting weapons and leather/hide armor types, particularly short bows, harpoons, knives, wooden shields and spears. These are often blessed by shamans or magical.  

The ship passes an uneventful day, but the every present storm continues to dog you on the horizon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

Michael will continue to head the Retribution in a more or less staight line to Crosscroft and hope to get ahead of the storm.

Hoping the news at icewatch will create a panic once it is known, Michael will have PL see if he cant make some quick cash for the company by buy up or optioning as much whale oil and goods from icewatch as he can.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 29, 2012)

Padar sees this as an excellent idea. He will set about making purchases immediately. 

The ship continues South as best speed. Indeed the Retribution has seen the sails of a couple other ships in the distance as you out pace them thanks to some magical help and fine seamanship. 

OOC: Another D20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry i thought i had replied to this on my iphone

D20 = 19


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

It took three days of hard sailing and all the magic you could muster, but the Retribution has eluded the storm and only clear skies are to be seen as the fourth day dawns. Indeed you think it likely that you have out paced most of the ships that left after the battle had started. If you can maintain the pace and if the other ships don't have magical communications, you should be one of the first to report the happenings at Icewatch. Most of the crew has recovered from the worst of their wounds now thanks to generous application of divine magic. Your store of healing items and wind boosters is greatly diminished, but losses have been minimal and only a handful of the men aboard will retire with serious injuries such as lost limbs. Nearly all who left Icewatch alive will be able to return to active duty eventually. What repairs could be made at sea are in place. The Retribution needs to have her mast rebuilt in dry dock and a few of the lines should be replaced when time allows, but she's relatively sound.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2012)

Michael will steer a course straight for the cross croft isle, laying on as much speed as they can muster. Now that the danger has passed and with his oversized crew there is plenty of time for individuals to rest and recover while making good time.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: Let's have three more d20's


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2012)

15
13
18


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

The Retribution continues to make better than average time for the next few days. The weather holds and no obvious threats emerge. The warming temperatures as you sail south improve the energy and functioning of the amphibians. The passengers do not make trouble or even unreasonable demands. 

OOC: Curse your dice. No fun for me.  Anything else you want to accomplish before the arrival at Crosscroft?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope lol just trying to wrap up a lot of things


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

OOC: Okay, where do you want to go? There is the navel base that is the last bit of land before the run north to Icewatch or do you want an actual commercial port in the Crosscroft Isles?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Wishing he could just drop them off at the naval base, but realizing that would not be the right thing to do, Michale will head for the largest commecial port that is on his route south towards the northern capital.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

OOC: Okay, then lets have 3 more d20 rolls. I had Henry try and kick the hornet's nest in Princes Own just now. Hope I didn't screw up too bad.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

oh my 
18
20 
16

no actually it is giving me a good counter point  i was actually waiting on someone to touch it lol


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> oh my
> 18
> 20
> 16
> ...




OOC: The DM is smiling and laughing. That can't be good. 

Ghostcat may never forgive me, looks like he's trying to save his character from whatever horror I just released.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

lol actually in this case neither good nor bad  just accelerated the next step..was really just biding time letting you guys get to know each other a bit


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

OOC: Seems like a pretty good group. 

The weather holds and the ship continues to make good time and stay on course. Another week of sailing passes uneventfully. The storm at your back pushed the Retribution south much faster than the northward journey. 

All is not well however. Michael awakens this morning just before dawn drenched in sweat. His head aches and his mind is filled with visions of the undead on their thrones around the dark flames. He senses that he is the focus of their attention and that they are attempting dark magic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Michael will stumble from his bed and call for the priestess, the sorcerress and william. While he awaits, he pours forth his energy into the protective wards around him room. When they arrive he croaks, I fear I am a target, dark magic, perhaps possession or domination in nature"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

Nac'Losin frowns, "Yes, I sense much necromancy here. I think a possession of some sort. It seems to have failed this time. This is most worrisome."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

"perhaps distance will help" Michale says..."I know you ladies are tired but if you  could refresh the ship's wards and bless the ship i would be apprecfeative"

Michael will then ask Willum if he would set the crew to singing hyms or blessing songs while they work in order to get a positive vibe going on about the ship..

Then beliving in the power of fresh air and the sun, Michale will order his chair, and table set up on deck as is his usual want, and spend the day in the sunshince drinking hot tea and trying to recover his strenght. During the day he will ask the Sorcress if she could help recruit more of her kind "I know it is a lot to ask of people to move, but i fear in years to come we are going to need a solid core of magical protection and might both in terger and in icewatch. I would appreciate any efforts you could make...Ideally i need four more of this ship and I would like three based in both locations.  LIkewise he will ask th priestess the same..4 for the ship, priests of any stripe, and 3 for each location.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2012)

Both agree that more could be recruited if they manage to stay in port somewhere for a bit. It is difficult to recruit while constantly on the move. A little time to make sure the people they choose are the best choice would be needed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

Michael will ask if the sorcress is willing to stay at the northern capital and recruit during the winter.  Both sorcerors and wizards


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2012)

"Oh Bronhelm is a bit chilly in winter, but nothing compared to Icewatch. You should be able to set me up in a decent apartment at off season rates. Grumber has me quite spoiled so I'll need expense money for decent restaurants as well. If you can accommodate that I'll do it. Do we have a deal?" She extends a hand.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

Laughing muchael says deal and will continue recovering his strength


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2012)

Songs are sung and the ship is once more worked over with wards, runes and protective magics. Finally, a sign of land is sited. A small finger of rock covered with birds sticks from the sea. A group of birds like this must indicate that more land is near.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2012)

Michael will order the Retribution towards the commerical port as planned posting lookouts and watchmen for unknow reefs etc..


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2012)

The next two days again prove uneventful. The ship's charts prove reliable in the environs of Crosscroft and the Retribution comes into the harbor just after noon on the second day after sighting land. An officious looking middle aged Halfling in a Port Authority uniform is waiting as the ship approaches the dock. Before he can say anything, Dowager Hepplewhite and a brace of her sons descend on the the poor little fellow and practically drag him away. He does manage to pass his clipboard with a stack of important looking documents to a youthful looking underling with mops of curly hair on both head and feet. He approaches nervously asking to see the Captain. The poor lad gets Micheal to sign a few forms, but the usual mast to keel inspection the Halfling's here are famous for is limited to a few nervous glances by the poor lad. "Um, is there anything else I can do for you Captain Sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2012)

Michael will thank him and say no
Turning to willium and guiesspie he says  quick start going to shore and buying up whale oil and seal furs etc

Then to magrum off to the ship brokers lets tie up charters for the spring

Michael will then set himself to going ashore while the passangers are unloaded
Trying to find a commoddited broker etc


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2012)

OOC: I think I may have screwed up. Was your intention to put ashore in Crosscroft as I wrote or go on to the Northern Capital of Bronhelm?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually we were going to drop the passanfers there
But it works to dock for a day


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2012)

There is a small commodities market in Crosscroft. The biggest houses of brokers seem to be Proudfoot, Hadders and Underhill or Inner Sea Partners.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2012)

Michael will visit all four as quickly as he may.."he leave orders that no one is to be disembarked for the next 90 minutes"  he will attempt to buy all the available whale oil, seal skins etc they have available.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

It is late in the season and prices for these goods is pretty low. He is able to buy a great quantity at 10% below normal market value, though by the time he reaches the last house the price locally has started to rise and he gets only a 5% premium there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2012)

How many gallons does he get ?
Michael will then return to the ship and see about repairing her
He will also instruct nicholas to take his leave and all the forged letters of credit
Snd spend the next few months converting them to gems by travelinnng all over meeting back at bornholme on the spring return trip he csn also recruit famikes and such for both terger and the norhy

Otherwise he is ready to sail


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2012)

How many gallons does he get ?
Michael will then return to the ship and see about repairing her
He will also instruct nicholas to take his leave and all the forged letters of credit
Snd spend the next few months converting them to gems by travelinnng all over meeting back at bornholme on the spring return trip he csn also recruit famikes and such for both terger and the norhy

Otherwise he is ready to sail


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

Michael manages to purchase 225 25 gallon casks. 

It will take a week's dry-dock to effect full repairs on the ship. She should be sound to make the voyage to Bronhelm. 

Nicolas is soon making the rounds in Crosscroft in the guise of a well to do young Halfling Gentlemen recently inheriting considerable wealth that is unfortunately tied up in letters of credit. He just isn't sure what to make of all this paper and feels more comfortable with something tangible yet portable...

A few of the passengers including Ms. Hepplewhite and her sons would like to stay on to the Capital. She unloaded some of the mutual cargo here, but is sure that a much more handsome return can be had in Bronhelm.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2012)

During tge week michael will try to purchase more whale oil or option it
Heplewhites can sale


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2012)

Michael will also ask wilim to craft a few songs about the fight
Tgat really play up the ships crew snd rheir defense while downpkaying michaela involvement and set about singing them in town etc


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: So put the Retribution into drydock for a week? Or go on to Bronhelm first?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2012)

On second thoght str to bronhelm


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: Will you accept the Hepplewhites and a few others who wish to travel on to Bronhelm?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes within reason


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicolas goes on his mission. Fresh water and some fresh food is brought aboard and most of the passengers disembark. The Hepplewhites off-load about a fifth of their cargo, but hold most of it for the deeper market at Bronhelm. Purchases are made and the expectation is that the Retribution will be able to sail on the morning tide it now being near dark. The rest of the cargo can be processed by early morning.

OOC: Any shore leave?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

No str8 to bronhelm


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2012)

There is some grumbling, the men have not had a proper shore leave in weeks of hard sailing. The Retribution sails before dawn and heads south along the Crosscroft Isles rarely completely out of sight of land as you approach the inner sea. With favorable winds you should be able to make Bronhelm in 6 days, but more likely 7. The further south you go the more sea traffic you see. Mostly fishing vessels and local Crosscroft traffic passes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 19, 2012)

Michael will stay on a steady str8 course to tye capital


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

OOC: Three d20's please?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2012)

13
15
11


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

The voyage to Bronhelm proves to be uneventful. The crew is excited to get into the inner sea once more. The temperature is warmer and the weather predictable. On the evening of the sixth day, the Retribution glides into the harbor at Bronhelm. The terraced city rises up the mountain before you and stone docks crafted by the Dwarves await.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2012)

Michael will anchor for the night just outside the port with the intnet to dock first thing in the am . He will send willim and guisippe ashore with instructions to purchase all thr available whale oil in the mofning


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will anchor for the night just outside the port with the intnet to dock first thing in the am . He will send willim and guisippe ashore with instructions to purchase all thr available whale oil in the mofning




OOC: How much can they spend?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2012)

Michael is going to bet thr farm with his immediate war chest as pl is using the larger line of credit to secure options where the true profit may lie
500k


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2012)

The buyers make their way to shore. The harbor is fairly quiet during the night. At the morning tide a lot of ships sail out. It is easy to find a public berth. Soon the Retribution is tied up along the dock with a man waiting to inspect.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard sir how can we assist u


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2012)

The fellow is dressed in a spotless and carefully pressed blue uniform. He is the model of cool professionalism. "Just routine safety and cargo inspection Captain. The usual, where have you been, what are you carrying and what do you plan to offload? Will your sailors be coming ashore and who should the watch contact if they get into trouble?" He looks around and then returns his gaze to you. "Speaking of trouble it appears you've had a bit your self." This last is voiced as a question.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2012)

we have a mixed cargo of goods most recently whale oil and trade goods from icewatch . In addition we carry passangers and their cargos from icewatch as well as they wished to flee and their passage was booked by the imperial port authority there . Yes we have seen some trouble there and were the last ship to sail from the port. As to our sailors u may contact any officer in their regards. i will need to find warehouse space before we unload or engage in direct transfers


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> we have a mixed cargo of goods most recently whale oil and trade goods from icewatch . In addition we carry passangers and their cargos from icewatch as well as they wished to flee and their passage was booked by the imperial port authority there . Yes we have seen some trouble there and were the last ship to sail from the port. As to our sailors u may contact any officer in their regards. i will need to find warehouse space before we unload or engage in direct transfers




"This is news to me. What exactly has happened at Icewatch? You might well need to speak with my supervisor." 

"We aren't premitted to recommend any particular warehouse provider, but I'm sure you'll be able to find space if you visit the longshoreman's guild. There is a listing of available space there."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2012)

Good good.  I shall see him in the early afternoon if that is acceptable

Michael will then delay the off loading of passangers by one hour and will head himself directly to the merchants matket he visited earlier to see what he can buy on the spot market vv


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Good good.  I shall see him in the early afternoon if that is acceptable
> 
> Michael will then delay the off loading of passangers by one hour and will head himself directly to the merchants matket he visited earlier to see what he can buy on the spot market vv




Clearly the fellow doesn't like being left out, but having no authority to compel you to speak on a matter that did not happen in his domain he acquiesces. "Very well, I will complete my inspection of your vessel and then go and fetch my supervisor. Port Lord Stonebender will be most interested in what you have to say. Please keep all persons and goods aboard until I have completed my inspection."

He gives the ship a complete going over. Dowager Hepplewhite and her sons are lined up waiting to leave and growing ever more impatient with the fellows plodding careful examination. He makes several notes as he goes. "Captain, as I'm sure you are aware there are customs duties to paid on items being transported from Icewatch. Any such goods offloaded will need to be tagged and logged by customs officers before you may move them from the ship. How much of the cargo you carry do you plan to offload today? I shall send enough customs men to process all that you plan for." 

He has rather heated discussion with the Hepplewhites, but in the end agrees that since her goods originated in the Empire proper, for she has the paperwork to prove it. That even though they recently arrived from Icewatch they are not subject to the duties.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2012)

"I will not offload any today, on second thought as I must first secure cargo space, my i ask that tomorrow afternoon you inspectors arrive for a inventory and payment of duties?"

Michael will dither and drag it out as long as possilbe in order to give guisseippe and willum time to secure the easy oil and futures.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2012)

The extra time will allow the Hepplewhites to offload all their stuff first which will no doubt make them happy as well. The Port Authority man agrees to send inspector's tomorrow, though their will be a man present during the unloading of the other goods to make sure nothing with a duty is unloaded. He will return in the early afternoon with his supervisor Port Lord Stonebender. He gives you a report of his inspection that includes some needed repairs you must make before sailing again. You would have no doubt made such repairs anyway. But it will require you to stay here at least a week.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael will prepare to stay for ten days
First he will continue on about the commodities and the next day secure warehousing space and see about comissioning ship repairs


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2012)

It seems that word has gotten out about your need of space. A couple of gentlemen representing storage agencies have dropped off calling cards at the ship.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2012)

Knowing the value of his cargo is handled correclty, Michale will seek out the most reputable and bonded warehouse and seek space large enough to hold the cargo as well as host an auction of sorts. The ship needs to gone over from top to bttm and Michael really needs to get rid of all the cargo he has amasse and finally convert it into cash.

His intent is to auction off the high end skins espcielaly the dire wold/dire bear and dire snow cats skins he have and the more exotice weapons playing off the interest in ICewatch which is sure to be had. These are items that can be certified as being from the fight per see so may command top end prices plus a premiume..to this effect he will hire appraiser to value the entire cargo..


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2012)

OOC: Okay, lets make some checks how about diplomacy to get a good price on warehouse space and an appraise check to find a knowledgeable appraiser.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2012)

Diplomacy 
13

Appraisal 19


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2012)

Micheal is able to secure a large warehouse space with a storefront which would make a good place for an auction and to show samples to potential buyers. The price isn't has good as he might have liked, but the space is quite appropriate. 

He also finds an appraiser. The appraiser is a Gnome, Piater Nackbiddle. He is a very well dressed gentleman is a gray striped suit with silver spats and a very impressive mustache that curls into a spiral on each side. He has a pair of stout Dwarves who assist him. He is happy to make a detailed survey of the cargo once you get it into the warehouse.

OOC: How will you publicize the auction?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2012)

Michael will first take out an insurance policy on all the goods for 2.5 million gold pieces....that will great a huge buzz.....

Next he will have bills printed up to announce the auction but will not release them till the week of the auction..

He will hire a very reputable auction house to conduct it.

When he releases his crew to shore leave after his meeting with the port authority their stories and tales will generate a huge buzz..

Michale is going to auction off everything....including the very evil dagger..he will create buzz about that..i know bad..but it fits michaels personality...to hold on to it will only endager his crew and company even more so...best to have a watershed and get rid of it..


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will first take out an insurance policy on all the goods for 2.5 million gold pieces....that will great a huge buzz.....
> 
> Next he will have bills printed up to announce the auction but will not release them till the week of the auction..
> 
> ...




OOC: That's a lot of buzz, not unlike a swarm of angry hornets I suspect. Piater Nackbiddle can help you find an auction house should you wish. Is is still your intent for Remona to go out seeking arcanists?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes Michael will dispatch her as well as Fraxin and Benji, the two ogiers lts', on recruiting missions with instructions to meet back on the appointed date.

Frax and Benji are to try and find some ogiers willing to relocat up north as well as to serve on the various ships and shore points.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2012)

Remona says goodbye to Nac'Losin and leaves with a couple sailors baring her trunks and her little pig familiar in tow. 

Frax and Benji have a hushed conversation between themselves and then Frax says, "Ya know Captain. If we go up home way recruiting looking pretty much the same as we left, well that won't tell much of a story ya know? But if you were to spring for some new armor and uniforms and go ahead an pay us so we have some cash in our pockets, well we'll make the right impression on the boys back home. You get me?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael will bid the sorceress goodbye and offer her two cabin boys gor hepl



Your right to fraxin and benjinand give them 5 k in cash


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2012)

Then as if to make a very prominent point he will give them a squad of ogiers to go with them. Each to be in a fine chainmail haubrek and high quality weapons but with benji and frax it will be more ormate. Even the troops will have 250 gp in addition to the 5 each for bdnji and frax


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2012)

The startlingly well dressed and well funded Ogres march off smartly in high spirits. They look more like the queens of small town harvest festivals than fierce Ogres being so filled with pride and elan. There heads are held high and they move in step rather than the usual surly stoop-shouldered shuffle associated with Ogres.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 5, 2012)

Having done what he can to secure profits and crew in such a short time..MIchael will keep his afternoon appointment with the Port authority


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2012)

The dwarf arrives promptly on time and formally requests permission to come aboard. Lord Stonebender cuts an impressive figure standing on the dock wearing fine chain under his uniform and with an imposing axe strapped to his back. His uniform is impeccable with creases that look carved of stone rather than cloth and gold braid that sparkles in the afternoon sun. His long beard is the only part of him not battened down with military precession. The fluffy beard seems to have a mind of its own dancing about in the sea breeze of the harbor.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2012)

Michael is somewhat suprised at his appeareance as he thought he was going to report to the man's office. "Permission Granted Port Master" Michael will say and call for the man to me piped aboard. "You do us an unexpected honor as  I was going to report to your office."  Michael will then send a hurried messeanger to grumbar to put out the best we have to honor quickly,. "May I offer you the courtsey of my salon'


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2012)

"That would be most agreeable Captain. I'm sorry if my appearance here caught you off guard. That was not my intent. I have been hearing some very strange rumors and I thought it best that I see your ship myself. I have never been one to merely sit behind a desk. I see it as my job to go where ever I must to do the Empire's work." Almost immediately, a sailor carries in a small tray loaded with some particularly fine aged cheeses and an assortment of the rock hard herbed crackers favored Dwarves and a pork summer sausage neatly cut into slices. A second man follows with a bottle of Riesling in a bucket of ice and crystal goblets. "I say lad is that Stilton with candied ginger?" asks Lord Stonebender of the sailor. "I believe that is what Grumbar said M'Lord. This other is a two year old Gouda and that last is a blue veined cheese from Crosscroft." The dwarf looks up, "Ah one of my favorites, I must commend your hospitality Captain." 

Lord Stonebender loads a cracker with the gingered Stilton while the wine is poured. "Excellent, really quite nice," he comments as he tastes the cheese. Once the sailors have left and Lord Stonebender has sampled each of the items he returns to the Stilton and comments, "I saw you effecting some repairs as well as some men convalescing from their wounds, tell me what exactly happened to your ship  Captain." 

Despite his affable enjoyment of your hospitality, it is clear this is not a man to be trifled with.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 8, 2012)

"Very well then" Michael says "Let me start at the beginning so to speak, it may take a bit"...Michael will then tell the unvarnished story from mermaids rest to the battle at icewatch even including the evil dagger and his attempt to place it with the druids"  he concludes with "After the fight at Icewatch, the port authority there asked for assistance as he planned to go into a state of siege, pending imperial reinforcements this springs. He stated he had already dispatched messegners to the Empire about his intent. I sold him all the arms i carried at market rates as well as all the food we had for trade and the voyage home to help last out the siege. In proof of what i have said, I have affidates from my entire crew, notable townsfolk and imperial receipts which i will gladly surrender to you for your review.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2012)

As you give your narrative Lord Stonebender asks inciteful and sometimes uncomfortable questions. He listens to the horrors stoically, but he pales somewhat as talk of necromancy and other evils continues. About a third of the way into the story Grumbar's man brings in more fine cuisine, but it is ignored in favor of the brandy which accompanies it. By the time the story is half complete he requests paper and pen to make some notes. At the conclusion he nods approvingly. "Captain, I thank you for bringing this to me. While I cannot condone all your actions, you have done a great service to the Empire. I believe the Empress herself must be notified. I suspect that when she receives the news she will want to call you in for an audience. I expect this information will reach her very shortly. I suggest that you offload your cargo and effect what repairs you can. She is currently on the Southern leg of the Imperial tour going to the Winter palace at the Southern Capital. She should be well into the Wheelands by now. I will place the full resources of the Port here at your disposal for repairs and unloading. I'll have 50 additional stevedores here within the hour and will arrange for the best drydock in Bronhelm to be at your disposal before dark. I will also summon the best ship builders in the area to do the work and they will effect repairs around the clock so that you can attend the Empress as soon as possible." He pauses and for the first time hesitates. "This gruesome dagger you spoke of...I must ask that you not put it up for sale here in Bronhelm. I suspect I know what you hoped to accomplish, but the risk is too great. I also believe that the court Arcanist's council will want to examine it. I can have representatives of the major temples here to place bindings upon it before you sail if you wish?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 9, 2012)

As the dwarf ends his speech Michael will say, "Agreed I will continue on with the dagger"  then "Your assistance is most appreciated, I will sail in 7 days if that is acceptable, that is what it will take to unload sell my cargos, as i need the funds badly, and effect solid repairs on the ship. She has been hard used these last 6 months and will take some repair from the keel up."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

Seven days is fine with me, but if you receive a summons from the Empress I suggest you act with haste. As I said I am putting the best shipbuilders we have at your disposal and they will work around the clock. So your ship should be ready to sail well before 7 days time.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

Seven days is fine with me, but if you receive a summons from the Empress I suggest you act with haste. As I said I am putting the best shipbuilders we have at your disposal and they will work around the clock. So your ship should be ready to sail well before 7 days time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Agreed, I will move up the auction to occur in 4 days then, may i invite you to attend?

Michael will move up the auction and etc to occur in 4 days time


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

"I will admit a certain morbid curiosity about the items you took from the fallen Northmen, so I shall accept your invitation. I thank you for your candor and hospitality. I must go and prepare my report." 

Piater Nackbiddle and his appraisers pale a little at the new timetable and redouble their effort. The auction house also has to move to expedite things. However, they are used to Captains rushing them. Ships sitting still are ships losing money.  

The men are more than ready for a little shore leave...


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Having done what he can and with the ship to be put into drydock that afternoon, Michael will hire guards for the ship and will grant the crew 72 hours liberty and pay them their wages to date in addition to a 100 gp advance on their crew share. That should create a huge buzz 

Other than that, Michael will wait for Willum and Guiseeppi to arrive back and will stay engage rooms for himself and the inner council at one inn.

In regards to the ship, Michael will have her totally refiitted and repaired, The entire ship to be scrubbed, cleansed repainted and resealed etc. 
He will have the additional cargo holds of holding that he ordered before setting sail also installed bringing them to 8 thus doubling his capicty and freeing up more deck space for crew etc.

Also the ballista and catapult mounts he ordered and swivel guns he will have attached..brining it up to 18 side mounted ballista that can be attached to the main decks and 6 swivel guns per side as well as the two new catapults.

He will then have to see about buying new food etc to restock the ships food stores...as well as exchanging all the old water in the bath tubs for new etc..and taking delivery of his 10 fresh water barrels (200 gallons) that refresh themself each day.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

Mangram suggests the Great Pearl. It caters to the needs of ships in port and you can get a floor just for your officers allowing a certain amount of privacy. Such requests are common from seamen not entirely comfortable on land and used to the close accommodations of shipboard life. The Inn is named for the treasure recovered from the Pearl Reefs by the Captain who founded it. He is credited with finding the largest pearl ever. That and other pearls he brought back paid for the Inn. His grandson still runs the place. It is in a good location close to the docks and the government offices. While not the nicest or most prestigious Inn it is popular with seafaring folk. 

The work begins on the ship as ordered.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Michael will do as suggested and engage the floor for the officers and letting the  entire crew know where they can be found "After a final good nature admonishment to behave the crew is turned lose.  Michael will retire to the in, leaving an air of mystery about him somewhat as he will remain from public eye as much as he can and deal thru this officers. Mangru and Impareil are set to purchase foodstuffs for the crew. Grumbar is asked to shop for the Captains locker and giving a very handsome budget to do so. 

Michael will just wait on the reports and keep his pulse on the market to see how whale oil and other northern goods do pricewise and awaits for the acution

Michale is going to sell the following (This is the cargo in full)

25 White Dire Wolf Pelts
5 White Dire Snow Leopoard Pelts ( the magical cold cats)
15 dire polar bears pelts
A box of lady’s fur jackets for dwarf women 	300gp
6 elf made Linden Wood Drinking Bowles	300gp
Onxy and Narwhale Ivory chess board with barss and silver pieces in ornate wood 12000go
Masterwork dagger in jewled sheath	2425gp
A set of rare illustrated fencing manuals by a renown master of the last centrury	1500gp
12 wide brimmed gentlemen’s hat in felt with tooled leather bands and exotic plumage	1200gp
Matched pair of cold iron masterwork hammers of dwarf make with darkwood handles	675gp
Antique set of Bronze Plate Armour with Bird Motif			12800gp	
Large silver candle stick with incense burner in the base with finely etchd risgue scenes and a selection of inceses and candles  10000go
Donatelli Muti Bronce leaping fish (fountain mouth tube) beautifully enamled over 200 years old		100000gp
Set of Commerative Platium and Gold plates celebrating 8/10 emperiors and 5 Dwarven Kings 			200000 gp
Sealed Scroll containing invitations, programs , napkins, etc				10000gp

Tobacco Products	
Terggen Gand Supremeos 	20 boxes  
Cherry Hill Cigars                 	200 boxes 
Cherry Hill Tobacco              	1000 pounds 
Base Tobacco	2000 pounds 
Base Cigars	100 boxes 
Tergen Grand Supremos Select 	7 boxes 10000gp/box

Dye Products	
Tregeren Blue	11500clothe yards  50cy@200gp
Fancy Russett	11500 cloth yards 50cy@400gp
Fire Saffron	11500 cloth yards 50cy@100gp
Ebon Black	11500 cloth yards 50cy@50gp
Spirit Prouducts	
Orkoghtneetya –Hunters Fire	1500 1qt crocks 2gp/croc
Waveborne Rum – Reserver	20cases 8/case  90gp/case
Common Red Table Wine (WR) 15 Jerribons 2sp/Jerrbom	
Champaigne	200 mangums 5sp/mangun
White Wine –Shield Lands	8 demijons 2gp/demijon
Mushroom Wine	25 bottles 2sp/bottle
Vintage Sparkling Wine (WR)	100 bottles 150gp/bottle
Ale	100 gallons 2sp/gallon
Ale – Dark	50 gallons 1gp/gallon
Beer	200 gallons 2sp/gallon
Wine-dark red	100 gallons 5gp/gallon
Vintage Brandy –Shield Arm   	1000 bottles 10gp/bottle
Claret – Wheelands	12 bottles 50gp/bottle
Wheat Beer	10,000 gallons 3gp/gallon
Dwarven Beer	2000 gallons       20gp/gallo

250 50 gallon kegs whale oil
5.5 tons Seal Skins
2.8 tons assorted furs

Assorted weapons Icewatch attack
Assorted furs Icewatch attack
Assorted armou Icewatch attack

Assorted weapons Iceberg attack
Assorted Furs Iceberg attack
Assorted Armour Iceberg Attack

5.6 tons assorted northmen weapons and such (average to high quality trade goods)

The only thing he is going to keep is the 40,000gp ice blue sappire he won at Mermaid's Rest.  This he wants to have enchanted


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will do as suggested and engage the floor for the officers and letting the  entire crew know where they can be found "After a final good nature admonishment to behave the crew is turned lose.  Michael will retire to the in, leaving an air of mystery about him somewhat as he will remain from public eye as much as he can and deal thru this officers. Mangru and Impareil are set to purchase foodstuffs for the crew. Grumbar is asked to shop for the Captains locker and giving a very handsome budget to do so.
> 
> Michael will just wait on the reports and keep his pulse on the market to see how whale oil and other northern goods do pricewise and awaits for the acution
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry for the delay, lots going on this week.

The crew departs eagerly and while there is a bit of excess given their long stressful voyage and the surplus of coin in their pockets, there are no serious incidents. 

Watching the market daily it starts to move slowly up. Winter is coming on and furs and whale oil are important commodities for that season so such a bump in price gains little notice. As the news begins to trickle in prices are soon double what Michael paid for cargo in Icewatch. It seems likely that they will continue to rise. The smartest of the investors are still buying having seen what is happening. 

OOC: Going to seek an arcanist or perhaps a priest to enchant the Sapphire? Gonna check the stuff you got off the fallen northmen for magic?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutly, Michael can do that at will  he will check everything over.

He will have it checked out he is just unsure of how he wants it enchanted yet....most likely something along the lines of making the monster triple hulled iron behamoth he is having built stay afloat and sail like a smaller clipper ship..hope that makes sense.

Michael will continue to watch the markets..and see how well Guiessppe and Willum have done on buying as well as how much he could buy that first day.

He will also contact PL on Terger and see how much he has managed to option thru Cambry and the Wheellands etc.. as well as a visit to the attroney here to see how much they got in the 10 days before the Retribution arrived.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2012)

Micheal discovers he has done very well with very large amounts of Icewatch sourced goods purchased in all locations. He's optioned well into the millions. 

OOC: I think I understand what you mean for the gem, you want it to be a sort of heart stone powering the new ship with seaworthiness and speed. Perhaps some defense as well?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunned but practicle, Michale will send out orders to sell at 15 but hopefullly 25 milllion not wanting to risk even bigger gains..such a resounding hit he thinks will  secure the company and with the profits from the other sales...leave them beholding to no one within his lifetime more or less


Yes , you exaclty right about the new ship.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Stunned but practicle, Michale will send out orders to sell at 15 but hopefullly 25 milllion not wanting to risk even bigger gains..such a resounding hit he thinks will  secure the company and with the profits from the other sales...leave them beholding to no one within his lifetime more or less
> 
> 
> Yes , you exaclty right about the new ship.




The price continues to go up as the likely shortages become clear and other speculators join in. Soon prices are near record highs. 

OOC: Care to roll a d20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 23, 2012)

How about a  17


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2012)

The prices continue to rise as every body and their Dwarf tries to get in on the next big thing. Finally, in an almost unheard of move, the normally very secretive Druids, announce that they will be modifying weather in the inner sea this winter to make it slightly more moderate than planned due to expected shortages in furs, whale oil and salt fish. This seems to bring an end to the rise and profit taking begins. If Micheal sells every drop, hide and item he thinks he can clear 27 million. He'll have to act immediately at all locations.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2012)

At the first whisper the druids are involved michael will order it sold across the. Board.  

I am guessing this includes the auction items as well and am very happy 
That leaves him with the preimium skins and furs for himself

Can he get the stone enchanted before he leaves ?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2012)

OOC: Yes total sale less some premium furs and perhaps a few cigars. You can certainly leave the stone for enchantment, but by the time you get done selling everything you're going to get a summons....


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2012)

Michael will then consult with priests and magic users alike to have the stone enchanted as follows

Allow a maximum speed of 75 knots via the sales.
Allow the boat to be draw less than 10 feet of water
Even Keel - Better handling in storms
Anti Rust ---remember it is a steel ship with just a wooden venure


Protections - Protection from Evil
                    Protection from Outer Planar
                    Protections from Scrying
                   Protectionf from location
                   Shield Spell
                  Protection from Magic
                 Protection from Summoning
                Protection from Conjuration
               Zone of Sweet air for the ships interior.
               Climate Control 
and anymore suggested

he will have it special delivered to terger once completed.

Otherwise Michale will begin to reassemble the crew. restock the ship
and place 10 million in the imperial captains bank
5 million in the Bank of Wheelands, First Empire and Hairfoot trust

He will keep 2 million in cash in  his special strong box divided in pouches of 5000 gold.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Michael will then consult with priests and magic users alike to have the stone enchanted as follows
> 
> Allow a maximum speed of 75 knots via the sales.
> Allow the boat to be draw less than 10 feet of water
> ...




OOC:Let me ponder this one a bit. You could easily be talking about an artifact level item here. I have some thoughts as well, but I need to do a little reading. 

A bellhop arrives at your door breathing heard. "Captain Stormwarden, sir there is a messenger to see you. He's in the Hotel Masters office. Please follow me sir." All this comes out in a rush, the lad is a red-faced youth of perhaps 12. He seems to have lost his cap in his haste to get here and is clearly excited.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2012)

Michael wii put on his jacket and proceed downstairs



Yea i know but it kinda has to be the ship is the core of his little empirecwith storage holds connected to his various outposts ( up to 6) and the bulk of his crew


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2012)

Michael wii put on his jacket and proceed downstairs



Yea i know but it kinda has to be the ship is the core of his little empirecwith storage holds connected to his various outposts ( up to 6) and the bulk of his crew


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

The Hotel Master's office is soon reached and the nervous bellhop presents you at the door. "Captain Micheal Stormwarden," he says with great solemnity. "The hotel master is standing, while a tall man in the uniform of an imperial messenger sits behind his desk. The master dismisses the bellhop suggesting he find his cap. The Messenger rises and motions the Master out of his own office. "Thank you for coming Captain. The Impress has dispatched me with a personal message for you." He reaches into a fine-tooled leather satchel baring the imperial crest and retrieves a rather ordinary looking letter. Upon closer examination you see that the cream paper is high quality bond and that the small seal impressed into the purple wax must be the personal sigil of the Empress.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2012)

Michael will nod formally to the man and accept the letter. with a knife he will open the seal hopefully not breaking it  it is a once in a lifetime sovernour...and read the letter.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2012)

Opening the seal causes a loud audible chime to sound. This seems to be a magical indication that the letter has not been tampered with. At the sounding the seal does split into two pieces unfortunately. 

Inside is written:

For Captain Michaela Stormwarden by my order on this date Empress Xenida Waveborne. 

Captain, reports of your exploits and entanglements have reached us from several quarters. We would speak with you personally on these matters as they pertain to the safety and security of the Empire. As a citizen of the Empire I require you to make best speed to Floating Palace for a personal audience. Find enclosed a schedule of projected locations. Please present this letter at the Palace and you will be assigned an appointment. The Empire may well be on the brink of war and we would know exactly what has led to this situation. You appear to have been a focal point of the events leading up to this current crisis. Make haste Captain. 

The letter is signed by one of the ranking secretaries of the Empress' personal staff.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2012)

having received the summons,  and the ships food pantries and armory fully stocked..michael will send forth the order...We sail on the morning tide to the first port withing sailing time on the schedule


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2012)

OOC: Sorry for the delays been busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest of late.

The ship sails without incident. The work was done in haste but well by expert hands and the ship handles better than ever. The bottom is smooth and the ships virtually leaps from wave to wave across the water. The Imperial fleet is well down into the Wheelands and it will take about 5 days to catch them. 

OOC: roll a d20


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2012)

Michale will use the time bewteen to once again drill the troops but will keep it more fun...than serious..

17 is the die roll


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2012)

The first day out is marked by good speed and fine performances by the crew. The changes to the ship have changed the way she handle a bit require the master of sails to make some adjustments, but soon she is making as good or better speed than ever. 

Giuseppe reports that rumors are spreading like wildfire among the crew. News that the ship is going to the Imperial Floating Palace has leaked to them and now they are adding to the story. Some say that Micheal is in fact a little known prince of the Imperial house or even the old Emperor's bastard son. None can believe your entanglements in matters of such weight could happen to an ordinary fellow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 19, 2012)

Michael will not comment either way but rather will return to his custom of sitting on the quarter deck in his chair and writing desk taking tea etc while the ship sails on.   He will make time to contact Pada Losi and have him do two things...one buy up to 15 hulks that can be repaired..mainly small swift schooners like the retribution originally was..and to start quuietly buying as much farm land, swamp land etc...on Terger.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2012)

As you sail further south the amphibians among the crew become more active and happy. They are clearly are enjoying being away from the cold of the north. Even Michael finds his time on the quarter deck more pleasing. Though rain is predicted for tomorrow. Today is very nice. 

Given the value of wood, even hulks don't come cheap, but he'll see what he can find. He has had his eye on a couple.

There is land to be had, but only a small percentage of land is marketable. The vast bulk is in noble holdings and the crown has right of first refusal on all sales. The current Empress is still trying to establish her power and one way she has been doing that is picking up any available noble lands and passing it on to supporters. 

OOC: Another d20?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 21, 2012)

16

Michael will have Pandar concertrate on lands adjoining the 35000 acres of swapland / marginal land he acqquired with the two small islands in the center of the swamp...dragons tears or something...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2012)

Another day passes uneventfully with the ship making good speed and the crew drills going smoothly. Grumbar's refilling of the stores has resulted in a table sat with fresh fruits, vegetables and meats each day. The wine cellar seems to have benefited from a few days in the capital as well. If the quality of the food and drink continues so, Micheal may well need to let his belt out a notch.

Chandar and Mangram report that the ship is at 88% of the complement you had when you sailed for Icewatch owing to losses and wounds that prevent a return to full active duty. While the numbers are lower both men agree that the ship is as capable as it was then if not more so given the refits and that all the men are now vetrans and know the ship and their duties well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2012)

That is great news gentlemen, you have done you jobs very well. As per our discussion long ago, you may now start selecting 30 men each to start forming the core of your own ships crews.  You will also need to recruit heavily for your crews at our next few ports of call to flesh them out as will I. We sail north again in summer, that will be your individual ships shake down cruise and upon our return then you will begin trading from Terger making normal commercial runs.

Other than that Michael will wait and  rest with the crew


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2012)

Just a bump  no worries


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2012)

The officers are obviously pleased with the news and it is clear that they are forming lists in there heads already. The voyage continues without incident. Nac'Losin leans in and suggests you make plans to resolve conflict between officers who each select the same men for their boats lest they come to blows. Her remark is at least partly in jest, but it does have merit. 

Padar Losin replies that he has secured a couple of hulks for refit and that he's working on land deals, but that one of the local noble families is making some trouble. 









*OOC:*


I finally get some time to post and you're out of town.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 2, 2012)

In response to her advice, Michael says "But there within lies their first true test as captains Priestess, the ability to know what is important enougth to pick a fight over or great ill will over and what is not"  then taking a sip..."if they fail then I will know what assignments to give them and wait till more suitable captains can be found"

Responding to PL michale will simply tell him to do his best.

Michale will then pass word that in two days time there shall be a rest day onboard and that each man will only be alloted a half days works as their is sufficent crew to cover everthing.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2012)

"Very good Captain, but then you don't have to heal their wounds if they come to blows," she adds with a chuckle. 

There is a cheer from the crew at the day or at least half day of rest. 

The Retribution continues to make good time. You begin to see a lot of other ships by the third day. At least more traffic than is normal suggesting you are approaching the wake of the Imperial Fleet.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 3, 2012)

As they near the imperial fleet, Michael will have the crew clean the ship and get it sparkling and have all the uniforms laudered etc..in effect  cleaning the whole ship once again  which should not be a problem after the massive repair and reworking that was done...now it should just be maineteance cleaning.

He will order the formal black silk sail with the red double war eagle crest raised in place of the standard sail.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2012)

Another day of cleaning and sail changes brings you deeper into the fleet. Local ships come and go bring food and other goods to the Imperial Fleet. You awaken to the smells of Grumbar's cooking and are just considering slipping from beneath the cozy blankets when calls come from on high for the officer on duty.

Soon there is a knock at your quarters. Dawn has revealed a sleek dangerous looking ship bearing the Imperial Naval colors. The ship isn't much bigger than the Retribution, but is looks to be of the latest design and armed for war. It has approached carefully during the night and lays off the windward quarter about a half mile. Once the sun is just up it is clear that the ship means to close with you.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2012)

One of the powers he must bow before Michael will order the ship to slow so the imperial vessel can close.."If my guess is right, they will ask me to board to be taken to the imperial palace...i will take gueisspie, grond, the two cabin boys and willum as my escourt..if you do not hear from me in three days..make inquires and if they are negative  sail to Terger"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2012)

The ship does close as you slow. The sleek vessel is strangely hazy at is nears. While some details like common ship's weapons and Imperial markings are quite clear other details seem lost in the mist and haze. Perhaps hiding unusual features and secret weapons. NacLosin joins you puffing on a cigar. "Neat trick that. Might be worth figuring out how it is done." She looks at the approaching ship with curiosity and you sense her casting a detect magic as the ship gets into range to look at the weave. "They are looking us over as well," she announces matter of factually. A sparkle of flickering blue light flits about the Retribution from end to end and waterline to maintop looking like a bit of St. Elmo's fire, but a tingle on the back of your neck tells you something more is happening. 

The ship glides up and matches course about 75' away. A small group of marines in light armor and fine uniforms stand on the foredeck and a man in the colors of the Imperial House guard speaks through a trumpet. "Hail the Retribution! Permission to come aboard? I would like to converse with Captain Stormwarden." Chandar turns out a squad of your own best people and you sense everyone standing at attention though no such order was given. Everybody seems to be trying to look their best.

OOC: I think we are also looking for a post from Andrew over the Constables game.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2012)

Turning to the priestess Michale whispers "if this is a well staged trap in order to get me, take the dagger and throw it into the depths of the sea. you are to surrender it to know one not even me unless you are 100 percent satisfied it is me acting on my own free will" and hands her the keys to the strongbox and chains that contain the box.  

Permission Granted, and Welcome.."Michale calls out and orders the ship to slow,


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2012)

There is a sudden rush of air as the Officer and squad of Marines is suddenly standing near you on the quarter deck their posture defensive. Various wards and alarms are triggered by the sudden magical approach, but they do not appear to intend harm. Chandar is immediately at your side hand on hilt and various weapons are trained on the newcomers by your crew, who were startled, but recovered quickly. The Officer pointedly ignores the threat of the weapons and smiles pleasantly. "Good Morning Captain. Thank you for your time. I represent the Imperial Protocol office I would like to discuss your upcoming audience with you. There are several important points you should be aware of."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2012)

Michael will gesture for the crew to stand down...and will address they officer. "Welcome aboard the Retribtuion..if you would follow me to my cabin I will be most intereseted in assiting as best i can"

Michael leads the way to his cabin...signaling chandar and Grond to attend.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2012)

While all the Marines follow only two attend the officer to match Chandar and Grond within the cabin. A pair of the others take station at the door of the cabin while the final two stay on deck where they can be seen from the Imperial ship. "I am Imperial Protocol Officer OberMajor Kepler. Your ship is most impressively turned out Captain. Since I have found it to be presentable I am to offer you a sail by review of the Imperial Barge. Rumors of your exploits have reached the court. Many are curious and so a review seemed in order before your visit with the Empress. If your crew members lack formal uniforms we can provide access to the fleet tailors."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2012)

It is a pleasure to meet you  OberMajor Kepler and I do appreciate your comments. We do try just a little harder aboard our ship in regards to appearence and such...and while the offer of your tailolrs is deeply appreciated as well i think you will find the formal uniforms of my crew more than acceptable.

May I offer you and your men some refreshments while you explain what is required of us.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2012)

"Thank you Captain, we have breakfasted, but would be honored to accept some light refreshment as it may take some time to work out all the particulars."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2012)

Michael will pull the bell rope and ask Gueisspee to request light refreshments from Master Grumbar before returning his attention to the gentlemen.

"It should be just a few moments, gentlemen" then pausing  briefly "Shall we proceed"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2012)

Soon tea with honey, cream and fresh lemons, as well as grapes and a nice smoked cheese and some small cakes arrive. He obviously was working on it before asked. 

"Your hospitality is appreciated Captain. I am told the Empress wishes to speak with you in the salon. That is a rare honor for someone who is neither a holder of significant title nor a servant of the Empire." He pauses and sips his tea for a moment before continuing. "How can I put this delicately? Your being a relative unknown at Court puts you at a disadvantage. There are those around the Empress who will strive to delay or prevent your audience simply to flaunt their power. The current court has become very jealous of their access to the Empress. The old Emperor was quite elderly and in poor health for many years allowing sycophants to establish a complex hierarchy and web of protocols. The young Empress has not managed to untangle that web in her short reign. Indeed, having always known it, she may not realize that things could be handled differently. " He stares at you trying to gage your reaction to this news. He is clearly very uncomfortable. "Her calling you in for a special summons to a private interview has caused considerable..." he hesitates looking for the right word. "...upheaval. An unprecedented level of stonewalling, obstruction and circumlocution has arisen."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2012)

Taking a sip of tea before he responds Michael wll say "A perplexing knot indeed and one ripe for mischief and abuse. The key though is if I myself play their game..which I do not..the Empress summoned me and I will await that auidence when she wishes it to occur no sooner not later. I can well devote any delays to my commerical endevaors and if I judge it correctly the events themself will force the hand of those wishing to delay the auidence. I need do nothing to provoke them or cause the empress regret or concern."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2012)

OOC: And I was going to get you embroiled in such fun with some powerful nobles too! 

"Very good Captain." Kepler gives you the details of what to wear (and not to wear--weapons and offensive magic) as well as the proper actions, greetings etc. The ritual for the private salon is relatively uncomplicated compared to the formal court. Unfortunately, you will be required to come to the visitors lounge on the Imperial Barge with no more than one body guard and two servants/assistants. It is possible that you might have to wait for days until you are summoned. The 'lounge' is really more like a nice hotel so it is not as burdensome as might be expected.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2012)

"I do appreciate your briefing and attention to details' Michale says "I am in your debit indeed for your candor"  "I will prepare my crew and attendants and shall be ready withing  90 minues of your summons"

is there anything else?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2012)

"I believe you have all that I can provide Captain. Please have your ship ready for review tomorrow. Here are the coordinates to sail today. A ship will meet you with an updated position for your sail by tomorrow afternoon. After than stay within site of the Imperial Barge until I call for you for your audience. And thank you again for your hospitality."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 4, 2012)

Michael will take his leave of the officers and then summon all the officers and his council and tell them of the plans. "Lets see that we make a great impression if you will gentlment."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 8, 2012)

The OberMayor and his marines thank you once more for your hospitality and return to the deck to vanish with the same magical means they used to get to the ship. Your officers are unusually subdued perhaps awed by the knowledge that they will be viewed by the Empress and her court. In the waning years of the old Emperor's reign the plague limited trade and travel and he was quite elderly and so appeared rarely. The new Empress is only a couple of years into her own reign has not yet had the time to be widely seen. The enormity of such an event has finally dawned on the crew and their officers. Guisseppi looks as if he is going to be sick. 

OOC: So what's the deal with your games? Any chance I'm gonna get to play Henry some more soon?


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2012)

Michale will reassure the crew and ask that they just remmeber to concertare on the fundamentals and the rest will fall into place.

Michael will see about completing the insturcions and will have the crew change over into their dress uniforms.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2012)

The crew perform admirably despite the nervous jitters and when the time comes the ship prepares to do the review and all is in readiness. 

OOC: How about a d20?


----------

